# Should Dean's life be ruined for saying the N-word 30-40-50 years ago?



## francoHFW

Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



Dean said that?.....the fucking basTURD.....what the hell is the matter with that guy?...i thought he only hated White people.....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

No.  People need to lighten up and move on.  Far worse things have been uttered by others who still have their jobs.


----------



## dilloduck

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



na---It's total PC bullshit. They may as well just kill us all and be done with it.


----------



## Zona

Before starting a thread, you might want to see if this was not already covered.  ITS COVERED.


----------



## CaféAuLait

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



No, it shouldn't, unless they still have such an attitude. Firing someone for a word uttered 40 years ago is past ridiculous in my opinion. I wonder though if there is more coming, some sort of proof to this lawsuit and Food Network is acting in accordance with information which has yet to be released.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*NO*

What kind of a country are we becoming when we destroy someone for saying something 40 years ago? A very sick one.


----------



## Katzndogz

Who the Gods would destroy, they first make mad.

We are mad.


----------



## hortysir

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean said that?.....the fucking basTURD.....what the hell is the matter with that guy?...i thought he only hated White people.....
Click to expand...


He only said 9% of it


----------



## WillowTree

I always just refer back to my signature line. and Laugh.


----------



## tinydancer

Well hell's bells I agree with franco.


----------



## plant

Absolutely not , it's total bull shit she has to do this tap dance  , her food alone should shun her y'all .


----------



## blackhawk

Personally I think she should have told the Food Network and all her critics over that to F.O. and then ask them if at any point in their life have they said anything that another would have found insulting or offensive I suspect no one can honestly say they haven't.


----------



## Pogo

Who the fuck is "Dean"?   Dean who????  

Not that it matters -- no.

(awaiting word from all the Robert Byrd 1940s Klan dredgers...)


----------



## squeeze berry

hey, I'm and older guy

cook like Paula Dean
look like Heather Locklear

hubba fucking hubba


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)



> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?



The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away. 

Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away. 

My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding. 

I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this. 

Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.


----------



## jwoodie

So much for any "honest discussions" about race...


----------



## HUGGY

Paula brought it on herself with her stupid apologys.  Plus her choices of food are disgusting.  Honey...y'all.  She should just drown herself in a pot of grits.


----------



## American Legacy

dilloduck said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> na---It's total PC bullshit. They may as well just kill us all and be done with it.
Click to expand...


They can't do that or there'd be no more taxpayers to pay for all those bribes to Democratic constituencies.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
Click to expand...


I don't know if Deen is a racist or not, given she campaigned for Obama in 2008 and is a registered democrat, I wonder if things have not been exaggerated, quite a bit. On top of that there are charges she would openly view porn so employees would be exposed to such as well. 

Celebrities' Political Affiliations Pictures - Paula Deen (Democrat) - UsMagazine.com


----------



## whitehall

The double standard depends on your political affiliation. Former KKK member and democrat senator Robert Byrd said the N word right up until he died and lefties thought it was cute.


----------



## Granny

CaféAuLait;7419018 said:
			
		

> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it shouldn't, unless they still have such an attitude. Firing someone for a word uttered 40 years ago is past ridiculous in my opinion. I wonder though if there is more coming, some sort of proof to this lawsuit and Food Network is acting in accordance with information which has yet to be released.
Click to expand...


I'm with you.  The action by Food Network was absolutely asinine.  Who released deposition testimony in an active case?  Whoever did wanted to inflict a lot of damage and they succeeded.  This is the kind of crap that keeps "race discrimination" on the front burner. How many white people bring suit against black people for doing the same thing day after day after day in their everyday speech, music, movies, etc.? Oh, that's right - if it's against whites it isn't discrimination - it's deserved.  Bull feathers.

Whatever she was cooking has nothing to do with anything - no one is forced by her to eat any of the food.  They should take their doctor's advice and don't do stupid things like eating crap that will kill them - or at least add to their woes.


----------



## Freewill

She did it to herself with her apology.  She should have just said she used the word but didn't mean anything by it.  She could have said it is only a word and she would rather be judged by how she treated people then by a word that was popular back in the day.  She could have said she doesn't use it today and that is the end of it.

No, she graveled and apologized making it look like she indeed meant malice.


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> The double standard depends on your political affiliation. Former KKK member and democrat senator Robert Byrd said the N word right up until he died and lefties thought it was cute.



Uh huh.  And this is posted where again?


----------



## Lakhota

> Should Dean's life be ruined for saying the N-word 30-40-50 years ago?



Probably not...since she's a Democrat...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



Agreed.



Wow

I agreed with Franco....checks around for the Civilization ending asteroid



wow

well done Franco


----------



## Katzndogz

Deen catered a plantation themed wedding.  Sofar we have not criminalized civil war reenactment.  The wait staff was all black.  Now 250 years ago they may have been slaves but at that wedding they were well paid professional servers.

How stupid are we going to get?  Let's ban all that slave girl belly dancing stuff.


----------



## ScienceRocks

jwoodie said:


> So much for any "honest discussions" about race...



That's not allowed as the black community won't allow it. You better not even think about it as they will riot or kill innocent people.

We're quickly becoming a society that has no freedom of speech. A very sad ending of a once great country.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Katzndogz said:


> Deen catered a plantation themed wedding.  Sofar we have not criminalized civil war reenactment.  The wait staff was all black.  Now 250 years ago they may have been slaves but at that wedding they were well paid professional servers.
> 
> How stupid are we going to get?  Let's ban all that slave girl belly dancing stuff.



We're quickly becoming a very sick society. One that doesn't allow a opposing opinion and creates protected classes of people. 

Why can't we get out of the past and look towards the future?


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deen catered a plantation themed wedding.  Sofar we have not criminalized civil war reenactment.  The wait staff was all black.  Now 250 years ago they may have been slaves but at that wedding they were well paid professional servers.
> 
> How stupid are we going to get?  Let's ban all that slave girl belly dancing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're quickly becoming a very sick society. One that doesn't allow a opposing opinion and creates protected classes of people.
> 
> Why can't we get out of the past and look towards the future?
Click to expand...


Maybe because racism continues to permeate our society...blatantly and subtly...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deen catered a plantation themed wedding.  Sofar we have not criminalized civil war reenactment.  The wait staff was all black.  Now 250 years ago they may have been slaves but at that wedding they were well paid professional servers.
> 
> How stupid are we going to get?  Let's ban all that slave girl belly dancing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're quickly becoming a very sick society. One that doesn't allow a opposing opinion and creates protected classes of people.
> 
> Why can't we get out of the past and look towards the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because racism continues to permeate our society...blatantly and subtly...
Click to expand...


On both sides! Blacks don't want to use logic just demanding violence way to often out of hate. 

I don't think being angry over high crime rates is racism. What ever you may think of the Trayvon case maybe, you'll have to admit that killing white people(3 of them) is what racism really is. Beating or killing someone for the color of their skin the last time I checked is racist. Right?

Words can be stupid but I don't think you should be fired for them 30 years later.(Not normally)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



I love tolerance of the intolerant left.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Blacks use these words all the fucking time and are allowed to be racist to whites???? Why should the media be allowed to destroy ones life over something said a long time ago???

WTF


----------



## Lakhota

Ask the folks at Food Network.  They fired her.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lakhota said:


> Ask the folks at Food Network.  They fired her.



It doesn't mean that the media should be making it national news one day after another. JEZZZ.

Yet they didn't say a thing about those murders by blacks of whites after the trayvon event.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Matthew said:


> Blacks use these words all the fucking time and are allowed to be racist to whites???? Why should the media be allowed to destroy ones life over something said a long time ago???
> 
> WTF



Blacks don't use them as an insult Matthew.  Play stupid if you like but we all know better. 

You're a nice guy (I think) but you need to let that shit go. We are responsible for our own actions and words. Let others reap their own rewards.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lakhota said:


> Ask the folks at Food Network.  They fired her.



Just like that radio guy got fired for pc bullshit. She will return. Have you seen her fans outcry?


----------



## freedombecki

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
Click to expand...

 You don't seem to be one of them, Mr. Neddite.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
Click to expand...


well being an Asshole doesn't seem to stop you....your still here...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lakhota said:


> Should Dean's life be ruined for saying the N-word 30-40-50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not...since she's a Democrat...
Click to expand...


and never question what a Democrat says....right LaKota?.....


----------



## Lakhota

Harry Dresden said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should Dean's life be ruined for saying the N-word 30-40-50 years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not...since she's a Democrat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and never question what a Democrat says....right LaKota?.....
Click to expand...


Usually not...because our worst Democrat is usually better than anything on the right.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deen catered a plantation themed wedding.  Sofar we have not criminalized civil war reenactment.  The wait staff was all black.  Now 250 years ago they may have been slaves but at that wedding they were well paid professional servers.
> 
> How stupid are we going to get?  Let's ban all that slave girl belly dancing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're quickly becoming a very sick society. One that doesn't allow a opposing opinion and creates protected classes of people.
> 
> Why can't we get out of the past and look towards the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because racism continues to permeate our society...blatantly and subtly...
Click to expand...


like the way you do it?....


----------



## LoneLaugher

She will recover. America is a very forgiving place. 

Anyone know if the pots and pans she lends her name to are any good? I expect them to go on sale.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Lakhota said:


> Ask the folks at Food Network.  They fired her.



The Food Network is obviously not the Democrat Party. Robert Byrd said it 40-50 years ago and then he said it on the US Senate Floor as recently as 6 years ago. Democrats and The Black Caucus rewarded him for it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lakhota said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not...since she's a Democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and never question what a Democrat says....right LaKota?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually not...because our worst Democrat is usually better than anything on the right.
Click to expand...


so i was right then....you will not question a Democrat....no matter what they are up to.....thanks for proving me right.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Harry Dresden said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> and never question what a Democrat says....right LaKota?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually not...because our worst Democrat is usually better than anything on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so i was right then....you will not question a Democrat....no matter what they are up to.....thanks for proving me right.....
Click to expand...


Shitting bull is as bad as an uninformed voter.  At least with them they have a 50% chance of casting a vote that doesn't suck. This jackass would vote for a "reformed" child molester if they had a d after their name


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Ask the folks at Food Network.  They fired her.



Right, and turds like you aren't egging them on?


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not...since she's a Democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and never question what a Democrat says....right LaKota?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually not...because our worst Democrat is usually better than anything on the right.
Click to expand...


ROFL!  The exact opposite is true.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Freedom of speech is about speech that isn't "liked". What is the need for it if it is liked?

What gives anyone the right not to be insulted?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Matthew said:


> Freedom of speech is about speech that isn't "liked". What is the need for it if it is liked?
> 
> What gives anyone the right not to be insulted?



I like this


----------



## Lakhota

The Food Network made a business decision.  That is their right.  Actions have consequences.


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> The Food Network made a business decision.  That is their right.  Actions have consequences.



It is there right, but that doesn't make it any less sleazy or dishonorable.  Of course, you approve.


----------



## JakeStarkey

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



Absolutely unfair to Paula and to American society.

This is political correctness carried to absurdity.


----------



## Gracie

If there is enough backlash..FN might put a whoa on what they said they plan to do. And even though I don't like Paula or her show or her constant y'alls or her unhealthy foods...I hope she is not proven to be a racist from this lawsuit against her that started the whole ball rolling, and FN changes their mind. However, if she IS found guilty, then FN made a decision they considered correct for their business.


----------



## Lakhota

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Food Network made a business decision.  That is their right.  Actions have consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is there right, but that doesn't make it any less sleazy or dishonorable.  Of course, you approve.
Click to expand...


I'm indifferent to Paula Deen's firing.  I simply respect the Food Network's right to make employment decisions.


----------



## WillowTree

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
Click to expand...


Then they by god need to shut down comedy central. I will never watch the food channel again


----------



## RandallFlagg

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



I RARELY (if EVER) agree with your nonsense, but in this case - I concur. Why the Food Network would can this lady for making a stupid statement 30-40 years ago (or even 30-40 DAYS ago) is ridiculous. This political correctness has gone insane. It's nearly as bad as the Soviet Union or Nazi Germany.

One simple slip of the tongue can instantly destroy a career (unless you are a rapper) even if that "slip" happened years ago.

I have to admit - sometimes you white folks blow my mind.


----------



## francoHFW

Sorry, I'm always right and never lie...

30-40 days is different lol. I know that would ruin half the GOP...


----------



## Big Black Dog

Should Dean's life be ruined for saying the N-word 30-40-50 years ago?

If the answer is yes, I'm fucked.  I said the "N" word yesterday.


----------



## Google

francoHFW said:


> Sorry, I'm always right and never lie...
> 
> 30-40 days is different lol. I know that would ruin half the GOP...



Well we all know it certainly wouldn't ruin any white liberal in the DNC.  Even if they voted against the civil rights act, was a former member of the KKK and said ****** on national television in 2001.  

Robert Byrd remained a respected Democrat until the day he withered away and died.  He is currently burning in hell.

[ame=http://youtu.be/PnO6ai0Ktro]Senator Robert Byrd Says White ******* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Google

RandallFlagg said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I RARELY (if EVER) agree with your nonsense, but in this case - I concur. Why the Food Network would can this lady for making a stupid statement 30-40 years ago (or even 30-40 DAYS ago) is ridiculous. This political correctness has gone insane. It's nearly as bad as the Soviet Union or Nazi Germany.
> 
> One simple slip of the tongue can instantly destroy a career (unless you are a rapper) even if that "slip" happened years ago.
> 
> I have to admit - sometimes you white folks blow my mind.
Click to expand...


Rapper or liberal.  White liberals can spew racist slurs at will with little to no media outrage.


----------



## RandallFlagg

francoHFW said:


> Sorry, I'm always right and never lie...
> 
> 30-40 days is different lol. I know that would ruin half the GOP...




Again, a point of strong disagreement. 30-40 days or 30-40 minutes should make no difference. We are all human and as such suffer from foot-in-mouth disease. Whites in America are held to a much different standard than any other group is. This must stop. Either we have free speech, or we don't.

If Paula dean said "******", then so be it. And anyone (regardless of color) who claims they have never used a pejorative is a liar. I spent many years in the South and graduated from the University of Louisville. I have heard both "******" and "cracker" as well as "spear-chucker" or "redneck" for the better part of my life. It's no big deal to me, a "******". 

Words mean nothing unless you allow them to. You damn liberal democrats are the most uptight assholes I have ever seen.


----------



## Gracie

Paula wanted a bunch of "little *******" dressed up like Shirley Temple to tap dance at her son's wedding. Her words. Little *******. And this was RECENT..not 30 frigging years ago.

I'm glad they canned her sorry ass.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Gracie said:


> Paula wanted a bunch of "little *******" dressed up like Shirley Temple to tap dance at her son's wedding. Her words. Little *******. And this was RECENT..not 30 frigging years ago.
> 
> I'm glad they canned her sorry ass.



I'll be anxiously awaiting the day that you say something stupid (other than this post) so I can call for YOUR immediate termination.


----------



## Gracie

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
Click to expand...




I wish you would turn your rep thingy on. I'd be repping you all over the place.


----------



## Gracie

RandallFlagg said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula wanted a bunch of "little *******" dressed up like Shirley Temple to tap dance at her son's wedding. Her words. Little *******. And this was RECENT..not 30 frigging years ago.
> 
> I'm glad they canned her sorry ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be anxiously awaiting the day that you say something stupid (other than this post) so I can call for YOUR immediate termination.
Click to expand...


lol. I am retired. I've said lots of stupid things...but not while I was employed, in public, around clients and customers. It's called tact. You know..that thing your parents supposedly are to teach their children? My dad taught me well.
And I have NEVER wanted a bunch of little ******* to tap dance for me. I am appalled at what she said. Appalled. You should be as well. Or do you want to be a big ****** and tap dance for her? See how horrible that sounds?? Do you see???


----------



## Google

Gracie said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula wanted a bunch of "little *******" dressed up like Shirley Temple to tap dance at her son's wedding. Her words. Little *******. And this was RECENT..not 30 frigging years ago.
> 
> I'm glad they canned her sorry ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be anxiously awaiting the day that you say something stupid (other than this post) so I can call for YOUR immediate termination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. I am retired. I've said lots of stupid things...but not while I was employed, in public, around clients and customers. It's called tact. You know..that thing your parents supposedly are to teach their children? My dad taught me well.
> And I have NEVER wanted a bunch of little ******* to tap dance for me. I am appalled at what she said. Appalled. You should be as well. Or do you want to be a big ****** and tap dance for her? See how horrible that sounds?? Do you see???
Click to expand...


Again, and I hate to keep harping on this but it demonstrates the hypocrisy of the left so well.  

Robert Byrd voted against the Civil Rights Act and was a known member and recruiter of the KKK.  In 2001 he said '******' on live national television, and there wasn't a God damned PEEP from the left.  

He was allowed to remain a respected Democrat Senator until he died and went to hell.  

But these same people that were mute on Byrd's blatant use of the word, now demand Deen's head.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/PnO6ai0Ktro]Senator Robert Byrd Says White ******* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RandallFlagg

Gracie said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula wanted a bunch of "little *******" dressed up like Shirley Temple to tap dance at her son's wedding. Her words. Little *******. And this was RECENT..not 30 frigging years ago.
> 
> I'm glad they canned her sorry ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be anxiously awaiting the day that you say something stupid (other than this post) so I can call for YOUR immediate termination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. I am retired. I've said lots of stupid things...but not while I was employed, in public, around clients and customers. It's called tact. You know..that thing your parents supposedly are to teach their children? My dad taught me well.
> And I have NEVER wanted a bunch of little ******* to tap dance for me. I am appalled at what she said. Appalled. You should be as well. Or do you want to be a big ****** and tap dance for her? See how horrible that sounds?? Do you see???
Click to expand...


So watcha saying cracka? that every whitey who opens they mouth at the wrong time ought be hung in the public square? Well Massa, I shore don't agree wiz you on dat.

Id say its a damn good thang that you retired. Youse useless.

Liberal piece of human excrement. You are appalled way to easily. Be careful what you say fool. Sooner or later your halo will fall off. Let's see how quickly YOU throw stones then. Recompense isn't in your vocabulary, is it?


----------



## Google

Paula Deen was being extorted--plain and simple.  And the woman, who was a manager at one of Deen's restaurants, wanted $1.2 million.  Perhaps, she should have just paid the damn money, but she chose not to and for that she has to be wished away to the corn fields.

Meanwhile, the media can't even report the race of perpetuators of violent crimes.


----------



## Gracie

RandallFlagg said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be anxiously awaiting the day that you say something stupid (other than this post) so I can call for YOUR immediate termination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I am retired. I've said lots of stupid things...but not while I was employed, in public, around clients and customers. It's called tact. You know..that thing your parents supposedly are to teach their children? My dad taught me well.
> And I have NEVER wanted a bunch of little ******* to tap dance for me. I am appalled at what she said. Appalled. You should be as well. Or do you want to be a big ****** and tap dance for her? See how horrible that sounds?? Do you see???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So watcha saying cracka? that every whitey who opens they mouth at the wrong time ought be hung in the public square? Well Massa, I shore don't agree wiz you on dat.
> 
> Id say its a damn good thang that you retired. Youse useless.
> 
> Liberal piece of human excrement. You are appalled way to easily. Be careful what you say fool. Sooner or later your halo will fall off. Let's see how quickly YOU throw stones then. Recompense isn't in your vocabulary, is it?
Click to expand...


Wow. Feel better, do you?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Let her say as she pleases. Just try to avoid stupid people like here. No sense in getting worked up about it.


----------



## Google

Gracie said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I am retired. I've said lots of stupid things...but not while I was employed, in public, around clients and customers. It's called tact. You know..that thing your parents supposedly are to teach their children? My dad taught me well.
> And I have NEVER wanted a bunch of little ******* to tap dance for me. I am appalled at what she said. Appalled. You should be as well. Or do you want to be a big ****** and tap dance for her? See how horrible that sounds?? Do you see???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So watcha saying cracka? that every whitey who opens they mouth at the wrong time ought be hung in the public square? Well Massa, I shore don't agree wiz you on dat.
> 
> Id say its a damn good thang that you retired. Youse useless.
> 
> Liberal piece of human excrement. You are appalled way to easily. Be careful what you say fool. Sooner or later your halo will fall off. Let's see how quickly YOU throw stones then. Recompense isn't in your vocabulary, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Feel better, do you?
Click to expand...


You are appalled, righteous indignation--oh, the humanity.  As if you even understand the circumstances.

Again, Senator Byrd said ****** on live national television and he remained a Democrat Senator until he died--they literally were wheeling him half dead to vote in 2010.  

He was a god damned former KKK member and voted against the Civil Rights Act.

Fucking Gore's father also voted against the Civil Rights Act, led the filibuster against it.  Yet, Al Gore stood in front of the NAACP and LIED about his father's vote on it, AND WAS NEVER CALLED ON IT BY THE MEDIA OR THE NAACP.  

Fucking hyprocrites, all of them..


----------



## RandallFlagg

Gracie said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I am retired. I've said lots of stupid things...but not while I was employed, in public, around clients and customers. It's called tact. You know..that thing your parents supposedly are to teach their children? My dad taught me well.
> And I have NEVER wanted a bunch of little ******* to tap dance for me. I am appalled at what she said. Appalled. You should be as well. Or do you want to be a big ****** and tap dance for her? See how horrible that sounds?? Do you see???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So watcha saying cracka? that every whitey who opens they mouth at the wrong time ought be hung in the public square? Well Massa, I shore don't agree wiz you on dat.
> 
> Id say its a damn good thang that you retired. Youse useless.
> 
> Liberal piece of human excrement. You are appalled way to easily. Be careful what you say fool. Sooner or later your halo will fall off. Let's see how quickly YOU throw stones then. Recompense isn't in your vocabulary, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow. Feel better, do you?
Click to expand...


Nope. I'm appalled that you're appalled that a simple slip of the tongue should cause a person to lose their livelihood and their reputation. This is why I despise you liberals. You sit in your ivory towers passing judgement on those with whom you disagree. You want them destroyed. You never take responsibility for your own foibles, insisting that you are somehow "better" than the average person. You are not. You are nothing more than pseudo-intellectual clowns telling the rest of us how we should conduct our lives, while excusing your own.

Go and pester someone else little horse fly.


----------



## Google

"My commitment to civil rights is a deeply personal one. I watched my father when he was, a U.S. Senator from Tennessee, take courageous stands for civil rights. He opposed the poll tax in the 40s, and supported civil rights in the 50s, he supported voting rights in 1963, and was one of two Southern Senators to refuse to sign the hateful Southern Manifesto opposing integration in our schools. He lost his Senate seat because his [sic] stands"  Al Gore 2000 in front of the NAACP

That is a fucking lie through and through.  Had George Bush lied so blatantly about his father's voting record they would have crucified him.


----------



## Gracie

Google said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> So watcha saying cracka? that every whitey who opens they mouth at the wrong time ought be hung in the public square? Well Massa, I shore don't agree wiz you on dat.
> 
> Id say its a damn good thang that you retired. Youse useless.
> 
> Liberal piece of human excrement. You are appalled way to easily. Be careful what you say fool. Sooner or later your halo will fall off. Let's see how quickly YOU throw stones then. Recompense isn't in your vocabulary, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Feel better, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are appalled, righteous indignation--oh, the humanity.  As if you even understand the circumstances.
> 
> Again, Senator Byrd said ****** on live national television and he remained a Democrat Senator until he died--they literally were wheeling him half dead to vote in 2010.
> 
> He was a god damned former KKK member and voted against the Civil Rights Act.
> 
> Fucking Gore's father also voted against the Civil Rights Act, led the filibuster against it.  Yet, Al Gore stood in front of the NAACP and LIED about his father's vote on it, AND WAS NEVER CALLED ON IT BY THE MEDIA OR THE NAACP.
> 
> Fucking hyprocrites, all of them..
Click to expand...



And that makes me "one of them" then? You know me that well? Gosh. I had no clue.


----------



## Gracie

RandallFlagg said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> So watcha saying cracka? that every whitey who opens they mouth at the wrong time ought be hung in the public square? Well Massa, I shore don't agree wiz you on dat.
> 
> Id say its a damn good thang that you retired. Youse useless.
> 
> Liberal piece of human excrement. You are appalled way to easily. Be careful what you say fool. Sooner or later your halo will fall off. Let's see how quickly YOU throw stones then. Recompense isn't in your vocabulary, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Feel better, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm appalled that you're appalled that a simple slip of the tongue should cause a person to lose their livelihood and their reputation. This is why I despise you liberals. You sit in your ivory towers passing judgement on those with whom you disagree. You want them destroyed. You never take responsibility for your own foibles, insisting that you are somehow "better" than the average person. You are not. You are nothing more than pseudo-intellectual clowns telling the rest of us how we should conduct our lives, while excusing your own.
> 
> Go and pester someone else little horse fly.
Click to expand...


What is a liberal? Do you know me? Do I know you? I'm sorry. I don't recognize you. 
Personally, I am surprised at your response. And no. I will not go away. YOU go away if you don't like what I have to say.


----------



## Google

Gracie said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Feel better, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm appalled that you're appalled that a simple slip of the tongue should cause a person to lose their livelihood and their reputation. This is why I despise you liberals. You sit in your ivory towers passing judgement on those with whom you disagree. You want them destroyed. You never take responsibility for your own foibles, insisting that you are somehow "better" than the average person. You are not. You are nothing more than pseudo-intellectual clowns telling the rest of us how we should conduct our lives, while excusing your own.
> 
> Go and pester someone else little horse fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a liberal? Do you know me? Do I know you? I'm sorry. I don't recognize you.
> Personally, I am surprised at your response. And no. I will not go away. YOU go away if you don't like what I have to say.
Click to expand...


I love how you won't address anything I post.


----------



## Gracie

Google said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm appalled that you're appalled that a simple slip of the tongue should cause a person to lose their livelihood and their reputation. This is why I despise you liberals. You sit in your ivory towers passing judgement on those with whom you disagree. You want them destroyed. You never take responsibility for your own foibles, insisting that you are somehow "better" than the average person. You are not. You are nothing more than pseudo-intellectual clowns telling the rest of us how we should conduct our lives, while excusing your own.
> 
> Go and pester someone else little horse fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a liberal? Do you know me? Do I know you? I'm sorry. I don't recognize you.
> Personally, I am surprised at your response. And no. I will not go away. YOU go away if you don't like what I have to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how you won't address anything I post.
Click to expand...


What do you want me to say? You already accused me of not speaking out against Byrd and have your mind set to place me neatly in a box with a label on it. Anything I say will not change your already made up mind.


----------



## Google

Gracie said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Feel better, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm appalled that you're appalled that a simple slip of the tongue should cause a person to lose their livelihood and their reputation. This is why I despise you liberals. You sit in your ivory towers passing judgement on those with whom you disagree. You want them destroyed. You never take responsibility for your own foibles, insisting that you are somehow "better" than the average person. You are not. You are nothing more than pseudo-intellectual clowns telling the rest of us how we should conduct our lives, while excusing your own.
> 
> Go and pester someone else little horse fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a liberal? Do you know me? Do I know you? I'm sorry. I don't recognize you.
> Personally, I am surprised at your response. And no. I will not go away. YOU go away if you don't like what I have to say.
Click to expand...



Where was your righteous indignation when Byrd said ****** on national television?  If you are so appalled at what Deen admitted she said, in a deposition of a lawsuit seeking $1.2 million from her, why are you no equally appalled that the DNC not only didn't fire Byrd, but allowed him to continue to serve for nine years after.

This man voted against the Civil Rights Act and was a former KKK member.  
Did you, and please answer honestly, even know about this incident in 2001?


----------



## Google

Gracie said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a liberal? Do you know me? Do I know you? I'm sorry. I don't recognize you.
> Personally, I am surprised at your response. And no. I will not go away. YOU go away if you don't like what I have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you won't address anything I post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you want me to say? You already accused me of not speaking out against Byrd and have your mind set to place me neatly in a box with a label on it. Anything I say will not change your already made up mind.
Click to expand...


An accusation?  Call it a hunch, am I wrong?


----------



## Google

My point is the media is selective, as are you, in their bullshit righteous indignation.


----------



## Gracie

Yes. You are wrong.

I am not a democrat. Nor a republican. 
How do you know I was not appalled at what Byrd said or did? 

Listen up, dude. This is a message board. I post messages with fellow messengers doing the same. It is all opinions, shared amongst each other. Some do it because they like being pissed. I like being here to just hang out with other folks since I am homebound and a hermit, so to speak.

I don't know who my fellow posters are, where they are from, what color they are, what their sex is, what kind of toilet paper they purchase. I learn while here, and I have fun. I don't like to fight. But I will give my opinion when I feel like it, and stay silent if I feel like it. I don't label people or act on some political party affiliation. I am me. You are you. Period.


----------



## Gracie

Google said:


> My point is the media is selective, as are you, in their bullshit righteous indignation.



Ok.

I get indignant about rodeos. I am appalled at elephants forced to perform in circuses. I think bigots and racists are pond scum. I am entitled to my opinion as you are with your own.

Now I think I am done speaking with you because you are obnoxious. And I mean that in the nicest way.


----------



## Gracie

Oh. Ouch. That neg you sent me really hurt, Google.


----------



## Lakhota

Hmmm... 

Paula Deen Defended Southern Attitude Towards Race In Fall 2012 (VIDEO)


----------



## Gracie

Lakhota said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Paula Deen Defended Southern Attitude Towards Race In Fall 2012 (VIDEO)



She is a product of her environment. It is how she was raised and where she was raised and the values instilled in her during all her years in life. I agree with some of what she said...some I don't. Most I don't, actually. But...I'm not sure what is correct or fair any more. I got my ass handed to me for thinking "little ******* tap dancing" was bad...by a black guy no less...yet if I saw no problem with what she said, another black man or woman would call me a racist.

So...I think I will just say a nice polite "fuck you" to those who want to think of me however they want to think of me and stay being myself.


----------



## Lakhota

When Paula Deen Tried To Cook A Sambo Burger | TPMDC

Is Paula Deen playing with a full deck?


----------



## Clementine

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



Who was that Repub that was supposed to answer for what was written on a rock near the entrance where he and his father went fishing when he was young?     They wanted him held liable for that, despite the rock being painted over, then turned over.    Totally unfar.


----------



## Noomi

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



I think its bullshit. So she said '******' a few times. Big freaking deal. Those offended should suck it up and get the hell over it.

I find it pathetic that she gets so much flack for this, when a black person is allowed to call a white person all the names under the sun, but that never gets any media attention.

Reverse racism, obviously.


----------



## Gracie

Noomi said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its bullshit. So she said '******' a few times. Big freaking deal. Those offended should suck it up and get the hell over it.
> 
> *I find it pathetic that she gets so much flack for this, when a black person is allowed to call a white person all the names under the sun, but that never gets any media attention*.
> 
> Reverse racism, obviously.
Click to expand...


Hmm. You have a point there. I read somewhere that the Food Network channel has 57 caucasian cooks, 6 asian, 4 blacks...something like that. Not sure on the numbers, but it does seem strange they are a bit double standardized.


----------



## Gracie

Oh, and I was offended (appalled) she said what she said about her brothers or sons wedding..I forget which...and the tap dancers. Already sucked it up and got over it becuase it's just too confusing on what is considered a NO to ...."those people". And even THAT is a no no. "Those people" are to be called Black. Not colored. Yet they have movies titled and directed and starred with blacks who see no problem with "colored". But some say it's racist.

If you are cacausian...you are damned if you do and damned if you don't. So I will just go with what I was taught as a child and what my gut tells me.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I've said it *thousands of times*. Should I say it, probably not , but as words don't mean a lot and some certainly clouds what I am angry about being the high crime rate and the high fatherless rate within the black community. Saying a stupid word does in fact hurt my case. Certainly...

Now should I be national news and tarred @ feathered in front of the entire fucking country? No...At least not within a nation that values freedom of speech.


----------



## Lakhota

> A former employee, Lisa Jackson, alleged in a lawsuit that "In the presence of Ms. Jackson and Uncle Bubba's restaurant manager and a vendor, Bubba Hiers stated they should send President Obama to the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico so he could n***er-rig it."[38][relevant?  discuss]
> 
> According to the court documents, the plaintiff stated that she was appointed by Deen to handle the catering and staff for Bubba's wedding in *2007*, and she asked Deen what the servers should wear; "Well what I would really like is a bunch of little n***ers to wear long-sleeve white shirts, black shorts and black bow ties, you know in the Shirley Temple days, they used to tap dance around," the plaintiff alleged Deen told her. "Now, that would be a true Southern wedding wouldn't it? But we can't do that because the media would be on me about that."[38]
> 
> In her deposition for the suit, Deen stated that she has used the "N Word" at times, saying "Yes, of course." [39] As a result of the controversy, Food Network announced that it would not renew her contract when it expires at the end of June 2013.[40]



More: Paula Deen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ScienceRocks

I guess you can't say anything that is insulting to certain groups. Here I thought we had a first amendment. Jezz.

Is this what you really want?


----------



## Lakhota

Paula's just an old-time racist - but a funny one.  She would have been great on Amos 'n' Andy.  Anyone old enough to remember Amos 'n' Andy?


----------



## ScienceRocks

I'll aways point out the high crime rate and fatherless rate of this group. This effect on my society around me is very real, and I feel it is important. 

The fact that people want to stop people from caring is what's wrong.


----------



## Lakhota

> Paula Deen was out to prove she wasn't  a racist back in 2012 ... an she did so by bringing in her hard-to-see Black friend.
> 
> Paula was speaking with the New York Times ... and explained how her great-grandfather was devastated when the Civil War ended ... because he couldn't figure out how to run his plantation without "help" -- aka slaves.
> 
> Paula then plays show and tell with her friend, Hollis Johnson, who is "black as that board" (her words) while pointing to the background.



More w/VIDEO: Paula Deen -- Meet My Black Friend ... If You Can See Him! | TMZ.com


----------



## Gracie

Yes. I remember Amos and Andy. Barely, but I do remember them.


----------



## Lakhota

Actually, Paula reminds me of Archie Bunker.


----------



## Lakhota

Actually, Paula reminds me of Archie Bunker.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno......................I'm probably gonna surprise all the idiots on this board who think I'm a firm leftist............................got news for you.................I'm not....................I'm a very centered Independent.

Interestingly enough, Don Imus said a lot worse about a women's basketball team and was only given a 1 year suspension.

My personal opinion?  Paula Deen should be given a 6 month vacation (unpaid, like Imus), and then allowed back on the airwaves if she can squelch her racist ideas.

I mean...................she made a mistake because of her upbringing, and yet has managed to apologize.

If we can bring Imus back after a year, can't we bring back Deen after 6 months?


----------



## ScienceRocks

We shouldn't be firing people for their opinions. First amendment, right???


----------



## Gracie

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno......................I'm probably gonna surprise all the idiots on this board who think I'm a firm leftist............................got news for you.................I'm not....................I'm a very centered Independent.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Don Imus said a lot worse about a women's basketball team and was only given a 1 year suspension.
> 
> My personal opinion?  Paula Deen should be given a 6 month vacation (unpaid, like Imus), and then allowed back on the airwaves if she can squelch her racist ideas.
> 
> I mean...................she made a mistake because of her upbringing, and yet has managed to apologize.
> 
> If we can bring Imus back after a year, can't we bring back Deen after 6 months?



Sounds like a smart plan to me. She is a product of her environment, and maybe she learned something.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Gracie said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yanno......................I'm probably gonna surprise all the idiots on this board who think I'm a firm leftist............................got news for you.................I'm not....................I'm a very centered Independent.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Don Imus said a lot worse about a women's basketball team and was only given a 1 year suspension.
> 
> My personal opinion?  Paula Deen should be given a 6 month vacation (unpaid, like Imus), and then allowed back on the airwaves if she can squelch her racist ideas.
> 
> I mean...................she made a mistake because of her upbringing, and yet has managed to apologize.
> 
> If we can bring Imus back after a year, can't we bring back Deen after 6 months?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a smart plan to me. She is a product of her environment, and maybe she learned something.
Click to expand...


The inner-city?


----------



## Kondor3

This seems like a whole lotta fuss over a very minor latter-day cultural icon and cooking show host who reportedly gaffed on the use of the N-word at some point.

It's not as though we don't have slightly more important things to worry about.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Kondor3 said:


> This seems like a whole lotta fuss over a very minor latter-day cultural icon and cooking show host who reportedly gaffed on the use of the N-word at some point.
> 
> It's not as though we don't have slightly more important things to worry about.



Nothing is more important to the leftist media then to cause more violence against whites. The media is evil.


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems like a whole lotta fuss over a very minor latter-day cultural icon and cooking show host who reportedly gaffed on the use of the N-word at some point.
> 
> It's not as though we don't have slightly more important things to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is more important to the leftist media then to cause more violence against whites. The media is evil.
Click to expand...


Well, it ain't like 'round-the-clock Benghazi - but it's mildly entertaining...


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Paula's just an old-time racist - but a funny one.  She would have been great on Amos 'n' Andy.  Anyone old enough to remember Amos 'n' Andy?



Paula Dean is 66 years old.  That means she was in her teens and 20s before segregation was ended. Everyone in the South used the word "******" while segregation was in force.   Apparently anyone who was born in the South and is over 50 should lose their jobs.


----------



## Lakhota

Okay, let's let Chris Rock, Eddie Murphy, Spike Lee, and Rev. Al Sharpton decide Paula's fate.  That sounds fair to me.  I will respect their decision.


----------



## NoNukes

CaféAuLait;7419281 said:
			
		

> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if Deen is a racist or not, given she campaigned for Obama in 2008 and is a registered democrat, I wonder if things have not been exaggerated, quite a bit. On top of that there are charges she would openly view porn so employees would be exposed to such as well.
> 
> Celebrities' Political Affiliations Pictures - Paula Deen (Democrat) - UsMagazine.com
Click to expand...


I met her years ago when she was still cooking in The Lady and Sons in Savannah. She seemed like a really nice person.


----------



## Lakhota

Yeah, she looks like a nice person.


----------



## Kondor3

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._Well, it ain't like 'round-the-clock Benghazi - but it's mildly entertaining_..."
> 
> 
> 
> An honest answer, and chuckle-worthy...
Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceRocks

So do you think *blacks* should be fired if they say something racist?


----------



## LoneLaugher

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula's just an old-time racist - but a funny one.  She would have been great on Amos 'n' Andy.  Anyone old enough to remember Amos 'n' Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Dean is 66 years old.  That means she was in her teens and 20s before segregation was ended. Everyone in the South used the word "******" while segregation was in force.   Apparently anyone who was born in the South and is over 50 should lose their jobs.
Click to expand...


Interesting.  Anyone in their 50's or older and from the south should be expected to use these slurs as a matter of habit. 

That clearly is not the case. What do you attribute this fact to? 

And.....the company that fired her is a privately held organization. Why are you questioning their right to shitcan her ass? Are you suggesting some kind of government regulation or something?


----------



## NoNukes

Matthew said:


> So do you think *blacks* should be fired if they say something racist?



Yes.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The first amendment gives everyone the RIGHT to insult people. Everyone needs to get over it. Damn.


----------



## Politico

No.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lakhota said:


> Okay, let's let Chris Rock, Eddie Murphy, Spike Lee, and Rev. Al Sharpton decide Paula's fate.  That sounds fair to me.  I will respect their decision.



Probably rape her.


----------



## NoNukes

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's let Chris Rock, Eddie Murphy, Spike Lee, and Rev. Al Sharpton decide Paula's fate.  That sounds fair to me.  I will respect their decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably rape her.
Click to expand...


Why, because they are Black?


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Okay, let's let Chris Rock, Eddie Murphy, Spike Lee, and Rev. Al Sharpton decide Paula's fate.  That sounds fair to me.  I will respect their decision.



Why is that fair?


----------



## bripat9643

LoneLaugher said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula's just an old-time racist - but a funny one.  She would have been great on Amos 'n' Andy.  Anyone old enough to remember Amos 'n' Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Dean is 66 years old.  That means she was in her teens and 20s before segregation was ended. Everyone in the South used the word "******" while segregation was in force.   Apparently anyone who was born in the South and is over 50 should lose their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Anyone in their 50's or older and from the south should be expected to use these slurs as a matter of habit.
Click to expand...


That isn't what I said, asshole.  Anyone living in the South during segregation probably used them DURING SEGREGATION.  It wasn't socially unacceptable.  Why should anyone have their lives destroyed over behavior that was considered perfectly acceptable at the time it occured?



LoneLaugher said:


> That clearly is not the case. What do you attribute this fact to?



I attribute your understanding of this issue to the fact that you're a fucking moron.

Any questions?



LoneLaugher said:


> [And.....the company that fired her is a privately held organization. Why are you questioning their right to shitcan her ass? Are you suggesting some kind of government regulation or something?



Pretending your a stupid jackass doesn't make a good argument.


----------



## LoneLaugher

When is the last time this lovely woman called someone a ****** or referred to someone as a ******? Was it in the 1960's? Later? Has this been revealed? 

Bri? Do you know?


----------



## Harry Dresden

francoHFW said:


> Sorry, *I'm always right and never lie...*
> 
> 30-40 days is different lol. I know that would ruin half the GOP...



in your world Franco maybe.....im sure you probably think your shit does not stink too....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Lakhota said:


> Paula's just an old-time racist - but a funny one.  She would have been great on Amos 'n' Andy.  Anyone old enough to remember Amos 'n' Andy?



funny how you dont mention your racism LaKota......you sure avoided answering me when i questioned you about it....


----------



## rdean

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



30 to 40 days ago is quite different.


----------



## rdean

LoneLaugher said:


> When is the last time this lovely woman called someone a ****** or referred to someone as a ******? Was it in the 1960's? Later? Has this been revealed?
> 
> Bri? Do you know?



She must be apologizing for something.


----------



## Intense

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



No. Witch Hunts suck, as a rule.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 to 40 days ago is quite different.
Click to expand...


another guy who talks race checks in....


----------



## rdean

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, *I'm always right and never lie...*
> 
> 30-40 days is different lol. I know that would ruin half the GOP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your world Franco maybe.....im sure you probably think your shit does not stink too....
Click to expand...


The GOP is 90% white.  They even attack the president's children, his wife, his aunt, his half brother, his dead grandparents and his dead mother.  

After all that, what's a couple of words?


----------



## JakeStarkey

RandallFlagg said:


> Words mean nothing unless you allow them to. You damn liberal democrats are the most uptight assholes I have ever seen.



You are wrong about that, of course, about words intrinsically not having meaning unless they are endowed with such by the user.  That's complete horse shit.

Liberal democrats or anyone else who uses such words are racist or nativist or ethnophobic.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, *I'm always right and never lie...*
> 
> 30-40 days is different lol. I know that would ruin half the GOP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your world Franco maybe.....im sure you probably think your shit does not stink too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP is 90% white.  They even attack the president's children, his wife, his aunt, his half brother, his dead grandparents and his dead mother.
> 
> After all that, what's a couple of words?
Click to expand...


and what does that have to do about what i said to Frankie?....


----------



## Katzndogz

We believe that people should be punished for what they say, even if they said it 40 years ago.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Shoot, Katz, we punish people for what we say here on the Board.

The difference with PD is time.  That anyone would be offended by her words said so many years ago is an idiot.


----------



## Pogo

Google said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be anxiously awaiting the day that you say something stupid (other than this post) so I can call for YOUR immediate termination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I am retired. I've said lots of stupid things...but not while I was employed, in public, around clients and customers. It's called tact. You know..that thing your parents supposedly are to teach their children? My dad taught me well.
> And I have NEVER wanted a bunch of little ******* to tap dance for me. I am appalled at what she said. Appalled. You should be as well. Or do you want to be a big ****** and tap dance for her? See how horrible that sounds?? Do you see???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, and I hate to keep harping on this but it demonstrates the hypocrisy of the left so well.
> 
> Robert Byrd voted against the Civil Rights Act and was a known member and recruiter of the KKK.  In 2001 he said '******' on live national television, and there wasn't a God damned PEEP from the left.
> 
> He was allowed to remain a respected Democrat Senator until he died and went to hell.
> 
> But these same people that were mute on Byrd's blatant use of the word, now demand Deen's head.
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/PnO6ai0Ktro]Senator Robert Byrd Says White ******* - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


-- and there it is. It was only a matter of time before somebody tried to fly the Byrd thinking it's got some sort of relevance here.

Using the non-renewal of a fucking *television cook* (read: entertainment program) as an entry point to make freaking political digs on a message board: priceless.

Partisan hack.  This is exactly the kind of shit that makes meaningful discourse impossible.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Google said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be anxiously awaiting the day that you say something stupid (other than this post) so I can call for YOUR immediate termination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I am retired. I've said lots of stupid things...but not while I was employed, in public, around clients and customers. It's called tact. You know..that thing your parents supposedly are to teach their children? My dad taught me well.
> And I have NEVER wanted a bunch of little ******* to tap dance for me. I am appalled at what she said. Appalled. You should be as well. Or do you want to be a big ****** and tap dance for her? See how horrible that sounds?? Do you see???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, and I hate to keep harping on this but it demonstrates the hypocrisy of the left so well.
> 
> Robert Byrd voted against the Civil Rights Act and was a known member and recruiter of the KKK.  In 2001 he said '******' on live national television, and there wasn't a God damned PEEP from the left.
> 
> He was allowed to remain a respected Democrat Senator until he died and went to hell.
> 
> But these same people that were mute on Byrd's blatant use of the word, now demand Deen's head.
Click to expand...


I would hardly call Food network left. Paula Deen is getting support from both Blacks and Democrats.


----------



## Katzndogz

Lakhota said:


> Paula's just an old-time racist - but a funny one.  She would have been great on Amos 'n' Andy.  Anyone old enough to remember Amos 'n' Andy?



I remember Amos 'n' Andy.   They were white guys wearing make up early on.

I remember when "gay" meant happy so should everyone who said gay 40 years ago be punished as a homophobe today?


----------



## Pogo

Katzndogz said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula's just an old-time racist - but a funny one.  She would have been great on Amos 'n' Andy.  Anyone old enough to remember Amos 'n' Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Amos 'n' Andy.   They were white guys wearing make up early on.
> 
> I remember when "gay" meant happy so should everyone who said gay 40 years ago be punished as a homophobe today?
Click to expand...


_Gay _has never been a slur.


----------



## AquaAthena

rdean said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time this lovely woman called someone a ****** or referred to someone as a ******? Was it in the 1960's? Later? Has this been revealed?
> 
> Bri? Do you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She must be apologizing for something.
Click to expand...


I cannot presume to speak for Paula Dean's motives for such a desperate televised apology, but had I been in her shoes I would never have made such an apology. If I would have made one, it would have been simple, fast and without emotion. I know the thought of losing your job and possibly, livelihood are strong motivators to plead, so I do not judge her, and do wish her the best. 

Only blacks can call blacks the N word and have it accepted. To me it is just another word and I don't live in fear of those who would persecute me, for something I said long ago and up to this day.


----------



## Pheonixops

blackhawk said:


> Personally I think she should have told the Food Network and all her critics over that to F.O. and then ask them if at any point in their life have they said anything that another would have found insulting or offensive I suspect no one can honestly say they haven't.



Yep. Didn't whole thing come out because she was answering questions in a court case?


----------



## OriginalShroom

My answer would have been simple..

"Yes, I called him a "******".

He stuck a gun in my face, what should I call him, Brother?"


----------



## Pheonixops

Gracie said:


> Paula wanted a bunch of "little *******" dressed up like Shirley Temple to tap dance at her son's wedding. Her words. Little *******. And this was RECENT..not 30 frigging years ago.
> 
> I'm glad they canned her sorry ass.



Do you have a link that supports the above assertion?


----------



## Pheonixops

Matthew said:


> I guess you can't say anything that is insulting to certain groups. Here I thought we had a first amendment. Jezz.
> 
> Is this what you really want?



We DO have a First Amendment and as far as I know, government is not doing anything to impede Ms. Deen's first amendment rights. So that argument is a non issue. I do wish that they would give this lady a break already. First is was the food and diabetes 'controversy' which I thought was bogus and now this crap.


----------



## Pheonixops

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno......................I'm probably gonna surprise all the idiots on this board who think I'm a firm leftist............................got news for you.................I'm not....................I'm a very centered Independent.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Don Imus said a lot worse about a women's basketball team and was only given a 1 year suspension.
> 
> My personal opinion?  Paula Deen should be given a 6 month vacation (unpaid, like Imus), and then allowed back on the airwaves if she can squelch her racist ideas.
> 
> I mean...................she made a mistake because of her upbringing, and yet has managed to apologize.
> 
> If we can bring Imus back after a year, can't we bring back Deen after 6 months?



I am a Liberal and definitely not a right winger and I don't think that she should get anything until the whole entire story is known. To get booted because of some of those snippets from a court case is outrageous. I think that she should be reinstated.


----------



## Pheonixops

Lakhota said:


> Yeah, she looks like a nice person.



She actually reminds me of my step-mother-in-law who is also from Georgia. She from the Zell Miller Hwy area.................... We have had plenty of debates on race, religion, and politics and we still love each other.


----------



## hjmick

30-40-50 years ago?

Based on the articles I've read, one could make an educated guess that the accusations stem from incidents that occurred in the last 8-10 years.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Paula Deen Scandal Continues As Employees Tell Rainbow/PUSH Coalition Of Alleged Discrimination



> "I want to apologize to everybody for the wrong that I've done," she said. "I want to learn and grow from this. Inappropriate, hurtful language is totally, totally unacceptable."



She's lying.  

She's in her 60s. If she really wanted to learn and grow and she really believed her language (and behavior) is unacceptable, she would have done that many years ago. 

(Edited to add) What she's sorry about is that she got caught.

OTOH, this is true:



> "It's a free country," Patillo said. "We have freedom of speech, and you can say what you want. Our issue is whether that mindset has filtered into employment decisions."



Her employer does not have to condone or support her language and behavior, and the consumer can make that same choice. 

Its like the garbage vomited by lushbo, beck, etc. Or, the lies from employers who say ObamaCare is costing too much when we all know better than that. 

We can choose to support and condone them, not. Same with the sponsors who have pulled their ads or not pulled them.


----------



## alpine

She did not get jailed, nobody put her in front of a judge, so simply; she did not get penalized for using the word... 

What happened is, her boss did take a smart step, firing her. I would certainly woud do the same, if I am trying to manage a company profiting off of people watching its commercials and some dumb shows in the middle.

I wonder what people did expect...


----------



## Gracie

With all the ruckus going on, ol Paula's situation just might be the proverbial straw on this overboard politically correct "witch hunt" as Intense put it, and EVERYONE will stop using that word. Even blacks. Ya think?

I also think there is such a flack going on, the FN will recant and renew her contract. Which is fine with me. Or they won't. Which is also fine with me. They have a right to choose who is on their network.


----------



## Pheonixops

All I can say is............this whole issue got overblown in my opinion.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I7JJChM6IQ]Chappelle Show: The Niggar Family - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RandallFlagg

Katzndogz said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula's just an old-time racist - but a funny one.  She would have been great on Amos 'n' Andy.  Anyone old enough to remember Amos 'n' Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Amos 'n' Andy.   They were white guys wearing make up early on.
> 
> I remember when "gay" meant happy so should everyone who said gay 40 years ago be punished as a homophobe today?
Click to expand...



I have Sirius radio in my automobiles and I routinely listen to "old time radio shows".  It doesn't take but about 5 minutes to see how far this country has gone downhill (in terms of acceptable speech).

Hell, I remember a restaurant chain in the 60s and early 70s called "Sambos". It was forced out of business by lefties who were "offended" by the name. If I recall, the founder's name was Sam Bolotta (or something like that) hence the name "Sambos".  Damn shame, they had excellent food.

today we wear our collective "feelings" on our shirt sleeves and suffer righteous indignation everytime someone says something that offends our sensibilities. That is, unless it's a liberal comedian, a liberal actor, a liberal rapper, a liberal rocker, a liberal politician, etc.

The left takes what these "enlightened" scumbags say as the Gospel truth. After all, THEY have a RIGHT to express themselves. Put that on the other hand, and let someone make the SAME statements from the Right, (and to further the indignation) let them be from the Deep South, and the Left goes crazy. How DARE they be so insensitive!! We must shut them up NOW!

The ONLY person EVER to call me "******" to my face was a liberal, commie. I was 17 years old and broke his jaw. I am now 68 years old and name calling means nothing to me. Call me what you like - you call me names, you're leaving some other poor SOB alone. Take your best shot.

In the meantime - lighten up. I'll say this once again...If you sit in the privacy of your own home and make the acersion that you have "never said the word ******, or cracker, or whatever" you are a liar. We've ALL done it.


----------



## hjmick

RandallFlagg said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula's just an old-time racist - but a funny one.  She would have been great on Amos 'n' Andy.  Anyone old enough to remember Amos 'n' Andy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Amos 'n' Andy.   They were white guys wearing make up early on.
> 
> I remember when "gay" meant happy so should everyone who said gay 40 years ago be punished as a homophobe today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have Sirius radio in my automobiles and I routinely listen to "old time radio shows".  It doesn't take but about 5 minutes to see how far this country has gone downhill (in terms of acceptable speech).
> 
> Hell, I remember a restaurant chain in the 60s and early 70s called "Sambos". It was forced out of business by lefties who were "offended" by the name. If I recall, the founder's name was Sam Bolotta (or something like that) hence the name "Sambos".  Damn shame, they had excellent food.
> 
> today we wear our collective "feelings" on our shirt sleeves and suffer righteous indignation everytime someone says something that offends our sensibilities. That is, unless it's a liberal comedian, a liberal actor, a liberal rapper, a liberal rocker, a liberal politician, etc.
> 
> The left takes what these "enlightened" scumbags say as the Gospel truth. After all, THEY have a RIGHT to express themselves. Put that on the other hand, and let someone make the SAME statements from the Right, (and to further the indignation) let them be from the Deep South, and the Left goes crazy. How DARE they be so insensitive!! We must shut them up NOW!
> 
> The ONLY person EVER to call me "******" to my face was a liberal, commie. I was 17 years old and broke his jaw. I am now 68 years old and name calling means nothing to me. Call me what you like - you call me names, you're leaving some other poor SOB alone. Take your best shot.
> 
> In the meantime - lighten up. I'll say this once again...If you sit in the privacy of your own home and make the acersion that you have "never said the word ******, or cracker, or whatever" you are a liar. We've ALL done it.
Click to expand...


Sam Battistone, Sr. and Newell Bohnett.

The original Sambo's in Santa Barbara is still open.


----------



## squeeze berry

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, *I'm always right and never lie...*
> 
> 30-40 days is different lol. I know that would ruin half the GOP...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your world Franco maybe.....im sure you probably think your shit does not stink too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP is 90% white.  They even attack the president's children, his wife, his aunt, his half brother, his dead grandparents and his dead mother.
> 
> After all that, what's a couple of words?
Click to expand...


then what you are saying is that Obama considers the GOP to be enemies b/c they are 90% white?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Squeeze, BHO is your enemy because he is black.  Too many of you infect our far right wing.  The mainstream hates you far worse than Obama.  Go away.


----------



## Redfish

If we were all held liable for things that we said 20-30 years ago, none of us would have jobs.   This is the height of the stupidity of politcal correctness.   

Geez, people,  its just a WORD.   How are you damaged when someone says that word?  

Should every black who has ever said "honky" or "whitey" be fired?   

this is asinine.


----------



## Redfish

JakeStarkey said:


> Squeeze, BHO is your enemy because he is black.  Too many of you infect our far right wing.  The mainstream hates you far worse than Obama.  Go away.



Bullshit,  obama would be my enemy if he was a pale faced curly headed red haired irishman--------IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH RACE----GROW THE FUCK UP.


----------



## squeeze berry

JakeStarkey said:


> Squeeze, BHO is your enemy because he is black.  Too many of you infect our far right wing.  The mainstream hates you far worse than Obama.  Go away.



oh fuck off.

Obama has made condescending comments about white people.I have no power or bully pulpit to call him an enemy.

He made the statements. He needs to take ownership

Yet you kind give him the free black pass.

Double standards much asswipe?

PS why not say something to Deanie?

You are a fake


----------



## Zona

Redfish said:


> If we were all held liable for things that we said 20-30 years ago, none of us would have jobs.   This is the height of the stupidity of politcal correctness.
> 
> Geez, people,  its just a WORD.   How are you damaged when someone says that word?
> 
> Should every black who has ever said "honky" or "whitey" be fired?
> 
> this is asinine.



Honky and whitey were not used to degrade and dehuminize and entire race of people.  Those words were not uttered by a race of people who could kill whites just for looking at them.

Please dont confuse "whitey" or "honky" with the word ******.  By the way, who the hell says whitey or honky now days anyway?  

You not being offended by the word ****** is interesting. Its almost cute because you are almost telling blacks to stop being offended.  lol

 I am black and yes, I am offended by that word.  It annoys me when rappers or black kids in general use it, but its not racial. If you dont understand that, I cant help you.  

 When whites say it, YES IT *IS* RACIST.

This woman saying this 30 years ago....who gives a fuck.  The more I learn about all this and about the  Slavery wedding etc the more I am starting to get it though.


----------



## Zona

squeeze berry said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squeeze, BHO is your enemy because he is black.  Too many of you infect our far right wing.  The mainstream hates you far worse than Obama.  Go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck off.
> 
> Obama has made condescending comments about white people.I have no power or bully pulpit to call him an enemy.
> 
> He made the statements. He needs to take ownership
> 
> Yet you kind give him the free black pass.
> 
> Double standards much asswipe?
> 
> PS why not say something to Deanie?
> 
> You are a fake
Click to expand...


So he was being condescending towards his mother and grandparents in Hawaii...?

Wow.


----------



## Redfish

Zona said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we were all held liable for things that we said 20-30 years ago, none of us would have jobs.   This is the height of the stupidity of politcal correctness.
> 
> Geez, people,  its just a WORD.   How are you damaged when someone says that word?
> 
> Should every black who has ever said "honky" or "whitey" be fired?
> 
> this is asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honky and whitey were not used to degrade and dehuminize and entire race of people.  Those words were not uttered by a race of people who could kill whites just for looking at them.
> 
> Please dont confuse "whitey" or "honky" with the word ******.  By the way, who the hell says whitey or honky now days anyway?
> 
> You not being offended by the word ****** is interesting. Its almost cute because you are almost telling blacks to stop being offended.  lol
> 
> I am black and yes, I am offended by that word.  It annoys me when rappers or black kids in general use it, but its not racial. If you dont understand that, I cant help you.
> 
> When whites say it, YES IT *IS* RACIST.
> 
> This woman saying this 30 years ago....who gives a fuck.  The more I learn about all this and about the  Slavery wedding etc the more I am starting to get it though.
Click to expand...




I don't use the word "******".   I think it is stupid when black rappers and celebrities use it,  If you are offended when whites use it and not when blacks use it, thats your issue and it confirms that you are in fact a racist yourself.

I am personally offended by the word "honky" because in implies an ignorant redneck white person with no brains and no teeth who drinks beer in a honky tonk.   It is a racial generalization.

But I am not going to fly off the handle when someone uses it,  I will just consider the source and move on.

This political correctness bullshit is destroying our country and the first amendment.


----------



## squeeze berry

Zona said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squeeze, BHO is your enemy because he is black.  Too many of you infect our far right wing.  The mainstream hates you far worse than Obama.  Go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck off.
> 
> Obama has made condescending comments about white people.I have no power or bully pulpit to call him an enemy.
> 
> He made the statements. He needs to take ownership
> 
> Yet you kind give him the free black pass.
> 
> Double standards much asswipe?
> 
> PS why not say something to Deanie?
> 
> You are a fake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he was being condescending towards his mother and grandparents in Hawaii...?
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...


ummmm

just like the typical white person, you fucking hypocrite


----------



## Redfish

Zona said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squeeze, BHO is your enemy because he is black.  Too many of you infect our far right wing.  The mainstream hates you far worse than Obama.  Go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck off.
> 
> Obama has made condescending comments about white people.I have no power or bully pulpit to call him an enemy.
> 
> He made the statements. He needs to take ownership
> 
> Yet you kind give him the free black pass.
> 
> Double standards much asswipe?
> 
> PS why not say something to Deanie?
> 
> You are a fake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he was being condescending towards his mother and grandparents in Hawaii...?
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...


yes, he was,  have you read his books?


----------



## RandallFlagg

Zona said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we were all held liable for things that we said 20-30 years ago, none of us would have jobs.   This is the height of the stupidity of politcal correctness.
> 
> Geez, people,  its just a WORD.   How are you damaged when someone says that word?
> 
> Should every black who has ever said "honky" or "whitey" be fired?
> 
> this is asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honky and whitey were not used to degrade and dehuminize and entire race of people.  Those words were not uttered by a race of people who could kill whites just for looking at them.
> 
> Please dont confuse "whitey" or "honky" with the word ******.  By the way, who the hell says whitey or honky now days anyway?
> 
> You not being offended by the word ****** is interesting. Its almost cute because you are almost telling blacks to stop being offended.  lol
> 
> I am black and yes, I am offended by that word.  It annoys me when rappers or black kids in general use it, but its not racial. If you dont understand that, I cant help you.
> 
> When whites say it, YES IT *IS* RACIST.
> 
> This woman saying this 30 years ago....who gives a fuck.  The more I learn about all this and about the  Slavery wedding etc the more I am starting to get it though.
Click to expand...


I'm a black man, I lived through the 60s. I am NOT offended by the word "******". I always consider the source - the idiot (whether he be black or white - and ESPECIALLY if he is black) who uses the word.

Your statement "it ANNOYS me when rappers or black kids in general use it, but it is not racial" tells me all I need to know about your ideology. True, a word is jut a word. When young bloods use the word, it is to illicit a response or evoke an emotion - especially these multi-millionaire "superstars" that play on some imagined "hood" mentality that they never experienced, but looks good to the record label.

So what makes the word any different when some white kid, too stupid to know otherwise, with his hat on backwards and his pants hanging around his ankles uses the word "******"? Absolutely nothing. He does it to shock and to get folks to look at him.

Richard Pryor said it best when he stated after returning from Africa - "I looked around trying to find just one ******....just one...and I couldn't find any. Cause there wasn't any. They were all Africans" He never used the word again, because it had lost all it's power. He realized that its JUST A WORD.

Funny.....somehow the black youth of today have never gotten the memo.....and we still want to persecute whites, who through ignorance, use it to illicit a response. You want "Civil Rights"? start treating your brothers and sisters who call each other "******" the same as you treat white folks. THEN we'll be equal.


----------



## Sunshine

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
Click to expand...


*Negged.*


And you are supposed to represent the 'loving left.'


----------



## Sunshine

HUGGY said:


> Paula brought it on herself with her stupid apologys.  Plus her choices of food are disgusting.  Honey...y'all.  She should just drown herself in a pot of grits.



I agree she shouldn't have apologized.  But her cooking is good.  All the others on that network cook just as unhealthy as she does.  Emeril Lagesse looks like a pig, and his food is just as fat laden as hers.  It's all about flavor.  For them all.


----------



## Sunshine

CaféAuLait;7419281 said:
			
		

> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if Deen is a racist or not, given she campaigned for Obama in 2008 and is a registered democrat, I wonder if things have not been exaggerated, quite a bit. *On top of that there are charges she would openly view porn so employees would be exposed to such as well. *
> 
> Celebrities' Political Affiliations Pictures - Paula Deen (Democrat) - UsMagazine.com
Click to expand...


Probably had the soaps on in the kitchen.  Those shows are nothing but soft porn.


----------



## hjmick

CaféAuLait;7419281 said:
			
		

> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if Deen is a racist or not, given she campaigned for Obama in 2008 and is a registered democrat, I wonder if things have not been exaggerated, quite a bit. On top of that there are charges she would openly view porn so employees would be exposed to such as well.
> 
> Celebrities' Political Affiliations Pictures - Paula Deen (Democrat) - UsMagazine.com
Click to expand...


I believe the porn charge was leveled at her brother...


----------



## Mac1958

.

Well of *course* she should be fired.  She said what she was thinking, and that's just *asking* for trouble.  Self-inflicted wound.

She should know that in today's America, if you say the wrong thing, one of two things is going to happen:  The PC Police will come after you and your job, or your employer will act pre-emptively before the PC Police can get you.  Either way you're toast, unless the PC Police considers you a protected class.  That's a different story.

Watch what you say, every last goddamed syllable you utter.  After all, this is America.

.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Well of *course* she should be fired.  She said what she was thinking, and that's just *asking* for trouble.  Self-inflicted wound.
> 
> She should know that in today's America, if you say the wrong thing, one of two things is going to happen:  The PC Police will come after you and your job, or your employer will act pre-emptively before the PC Police can get you.  Either way you're toast, unless the PC Police considers you a protected class.  That's a different story.
> 
> Watch what you say, every last goddamed syllable you utter.  After all, this is America.
> 
> .




Couldn't agree more. We are becoming more and more like the Soviet Union each day.


----------



## Sunshine

hjmick said:


> CaféAuLait;7419281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Deen is a racist or not, given she campaigned for Obama in 2008 and is a registered democrat, I wonder if things have not been exaggerated, quite a bit. On top of that there are charges she would openly view porn so employees would be exposed to such as well.
> 
> Celebrities' Political Affiliations Pictures - Paula Deen (Democrat) - UsMagazine.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the porn charge was leveled at her brother...
Click to expand...


I would have to see it to believe it.  I simply don't believe people were eating in a restaurant in Savannah with porn playing in the kitchen.  It would have been audible.  

When I was doing intake for a hospital, I used to get a call EVERY Sunday morning from some jerk who was using our service as an outlet for his sexual fantasies. I could give you a list.  One day he called pretending to be an 11 year old boy whose mother was having sex in another room with a woman.  He would turn the volume up and then he would turn it down.  You could hear the music.  It was nothing but a porn film.  I rolled his call out to the police station and that was the LAST time he EVER called.


----------



## hjmick

Sunshine said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;7419281 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Deen is a racist or not, given she campaigned for Obama in 2008 and is a registered democrat, I wonder if things have not been exaggerated, quite a bit. On top of that there are charges she would openly view porn so employees would be exposed to such as well.
> 
> Celebrities' Political Affiliations Pictures - Paula Deen (Democrat) - UsMagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the porn charge was leveled at her brother...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to see it to believe it.  I simply don't believe people were eating in a restaurant in Savannah with porn playing in the kitchen.  It would have been audible.
> 
> When I was doing intake for a hospital, I used to get a call EVERY Sunday morning from some jerk who was using our service as an outlet for his sexual fantasies. I could give you a list.  One day he called pretending to be an 11 year old boy whose mother was having sex in another room with a woman.  He would turn the volume up and then he would turn it down.  You could hear the music.  It was nothing but a porn film.  I rolled his call out to the police station and that was the LAST time he EVER called.
Click to expand...




> In the suit, Lisa Jackson claims that she was the victim of repeated sexual harassment on the part of Deens brother, Bubba Hiers, who co-owns Uncle Bubbas Seafood and Oyster House in Savannah, Ga. with Deen.
> 
> Jackson claims that Hiers constantly looked at pornography on the restaurants computer, and repeatedly made inappropriate sexist and racist comments.



Read more: Paula Deen denies sexual harassment charges | The Daily Caller


----------



## Lakhota

> An attorney for the Rainbow/PUSH Coalition said current and former Paula Deen employees told him the famous cook and her brother discriminated against black employees, one of whom was consistently referred to as *"my little monkey."*



More: Paula Deen Scandal Continues As Employees Tell Rainbow/PUSH Coalition Of Alleged Discrimination


----------



## Sunshine

hjmick said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the porn charge was leveled at her brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to see it to believe it.  I simply don't believe people were eating in a restaurant in Savannah with porn playing in the kitchen.  It would have been audible.
> 
> When I was doing intake for a hospital, I used to get a call EVERY Sunday morning from some jerk who was using our service as an outlet for his sexual fantasies. I could give you a list.  One day he called pretending to be an 11 year old boy whose mother was having sex in another room with a woman.  He would turn the volume up and then he would turn it down.  You could hear the music.  It was nothing but a porn film.  I rolled his call out to the police station and that was the LAST time he EVER called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the suit, Lisa Jackson claims that she was the victim of repeated sexual harassment on the part of Deens brother, Bubba Hiers, who co-owns Uncle Bubbas Seafood and Oyster House in Savannah, Ga. with Deen.
> 
> Jackson claims that Hiers constantly looked at pornography on the restaurants computer, and repeatedly made inappropriate sexist and racist comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read more: Paula Deen denies sexual harassment charges | The Daily Caller
Click to expand...


From the person who said, 'give me x amount of money or I will ruin you life.'  That is extortion.  The person needs to be jailed.


----------



## ScienceRocks

RandallFlagg said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Well of *course* she should be fired.  She said what she was thinking, and that's just *asking* for trouble.  Self-inflicted wound.
> 
> She should know that in today's America, if you say the wrong thing, one of two things is going to happen:  The PC Police will come after you and your job, or your employer will act pre-emptively before the PC Police can get you.  Either way you're toast, unless the PC Police considers you a protected class.  That's a different story.
> 
> Watch what you say, every last goddamed syllable you utter.  After all, this is America.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more. We are becoming more and more like the Soviet Union each day.
Click to expand...



When one can't even say anything "insulting" to a certain group=USSR. This really sucks what this country is turning into.


----------



## Sunshine

I have had my share of training about sexual harassment.  Let's see, every year, now.  The cardinal rule is that you have to ask the person who is harassing you to stop.  If you don't let them know you don't want the remarks, or whatever, then you don't have a case.

I would ask where was this computer.  I doubt a piece of equipment that expensive would be in the kitchen. In the dining room, it would have been visible to customers.  So, where was it and why was this 'employee' seeing it?  Did she object?  If it was in an office, why did she go in there?


----------



## hjmick

Sunshine said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to see it to believe it.  I simply don't believe people were eating in a restaurant in Savannah with porn playing in the kitchen.  It would have been audible.
> 
> When I was doing intake for a hospital, I used to get a call EVERY Sunday morning from some jerk who was using our service as an outlet for his sexual fantasies. I could give you a list.  One day he called pretending to be an 11 year old boy whose mother was having sex in another room with a woman.  He would turn the volume up and then he would turn it down.  You could hear the music.  It was nothing but a porn film.  I rolled his call out to the police station and that was the LAST time he EVER called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the suit, Lisa Jackson claims that she was the victim of repeated sexual harassment on the part of Deens brother, Bubba Hiers, who co-owns Uncle Bubbas Seafood and Oyster House in Savannah, Ga. with Deen.
> 
> Jackson claims that Hiers constantly looked at pornography on the restaurants computer, and repeatedly made inappropriate sexist and racist comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read more: Paula Deen denies sexual harassment charges | The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the person who said, 'give me x amount of money or I will ruin you life.'  That is extortion.  The person needs to be jailed.
Click to expand...


And if Deen hadn't come out seeking forgiveness, it would have remained a case of "he said she said."


----------



## Sunshine

hjmick said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Paula Deen denies sexual harassment charges | The Daily Caller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the person who said, 'give me x amount of money or I will ruin you life.'  That is extortion.  The person needs to be jailed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if Deen hadn't come out seeking forgiveness, it would have remained a case of "he said she said."
Click to expand...


And I would have to have clarification of what she asked forgiveness for.  Porn?


----------



## Sunshine

An apology seldom nets one anything.  I would remind those who have read Plato's  story about Socrates' apology.  It got him executed.  

I would never apologize.


----------



## Pheonixops

Lakhota said:


> An attorney for the Rainbow/PUSH Coalition said current and former Paula Deen employees told him the famous cook and her brother discriminated against black employees, one of whom was consistently referred to as *"my little monkey."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Paula Deen Scandal Continues As Employees Tell Rainbow/PUSH Coalition Of Alleged Discrimination
Click to expand...


Damn!!!!!!  This lady's luck has definitely taken a turn for the worse. All I can say is ,; why didn't those 'current and former' employees come out with this stuff before this current situation?


----------



## Pheonixops

hjmick said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the porn charge was leveled at her brother...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to see it to believe it.  I simply don't believe people were eating in a restaurant in Savannah with porn playing in the kitchen.  It would have been audible.
> 
> When I was doing intake for a hospital, I used to get a call EVERY Sunday morning from some jerk who was using our service as an outlet for his sexual fantasies. I could give you a list.  One day he called pretending to be an 11 year old boy whose mother was having sex in another room with a woman.  He would turn the volume up and then he would turn it down.  You could hear the music.  It was nothing but a porn film.  I rolled his call out to the police station and that was the LAST time he EVER called.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the suit, Lisa Jackson claims that she was the victim of repeated sexual harassment on the part of Deens brother, Bubba Hiers, who co-owns Uncle Bubbas Seafood and Oyster House in Savannah, Ga. with Deen.
> 
> Jackson claims that Hiers constantly looked at pornography on the restaurants computer, and repeatedly made inappropriate sexist and racist comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read more: Paula Deen denies sexual harassment charges | The Daily Caller
Click to expand...


Damn Bubba!!!!


----------



## Sunshine

Pheonixops said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An attorney for the Rainbow/PUSH Coalition said current and former Paula Deen employees told him the famous cook and her brother discriminated against black employees, one of whom was consistently referred to as *"my little monkey."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Paula Deen Scandal Continues As Employees Tell Rainbow/PUSH Coalition Of Alleged Discrimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn!!!!!!  This lady's luck has definitely taken a turn for the worse. All I can say is ,; why didn't those 'current and former' employees come out with this stuff before this current situation?
Click to expand...


Because it didn't happen, maybe?


----------



## ScienceRocks

You people will never silence me you fascist bastards. I'll spit in your face!

The day you let these fascist silence you is the day your rights are gone!


----------



## ScienceRocks

NO it doesn't BITCH!!!!! MY FREEDOM OF SPEECH IS A RIGHT. Do you understand that???? Good, fuck you!


The subject we should be focused on is the high crime and fatherless rate within certain communities. They're the ones that have to feel sorry.


----------



## ScienceRocks

This gives ME A RIGHT TO SAY
-If you're a man you need to stay with your families
-Rape and Murder is wrong!

-Dean had a right to say stupid things!!!!

God bless the first First Amendment!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Matthew said:


> This gives ME A RIGHT TO SAY
> -If you're a man you need to stay with your families
> -Rape and Murder is wrong!
> 
> *-Dean had a right to say stupid things!*!!!
> 
> God bless the first First Amendment!



in 90% of Deans posts he says stupid things.....the biggest one is how ALL Republicans hate everything.....


----------



## ScienceRocks

Paula dean, Rdean and me all have a right to say hateful things. Agree?


----------



## Sunshine

Matthew said:


> Paula dean, Rdean and me all have a right to say hateful things. Agree?



Now, I see why you have over 13,000 posts and less than 1000 reps.


----------



## Sunshine

Pheonixops said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to see it to believe it.  I simply don't believe people were eating in a restaurant in Savannah with porn playing in the kitchen.  It would have been audible.
> 
> When I was doing intake for a hospital, I used to get a call EVERY Sunday morning from some jerk who was using our service as an outlet for his sexual fantasies. I could give you a list.  One day he called pretending to be an 11 year old boy whose mother was having sex in another room with a woman.  He would turn the volume up and then he would turn it down.  You could hear the music.  It was nothing but a porn film.  I rolled his call out to the police station and that was the LAST time he EVER called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the suit, Lisa Jackson claims that she was the victim of repeated sexual harassment on the part of Deen&#8217;s brother, Bubba Hiers, who co-owns Uncle Bubba&#8217;s Seafood and Oyster House in Savannah, Ga. with Deen.
> 
> Jackson claims that Hiers constantly looked at pornography on the restaurant&#8217;s computer, and repeatedly made inappropriate sexist and racist comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read more: Paula Deen denies sexual harassment charges | The Daily Caller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Bubba!!!!
Click to expand...


The full complaint is on another thread.  It is so far fetched, I just can't believe it.  The dumb butts don't realize she holds the final card.  All she has to do is to shut her restaurants down and they don't have jobs.  I wish she would.  No doubt, someone will give them 40 acres and a mule. NOT


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sunshine said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula dean, Rdean and me all have a right to say hateful things. Agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I see why you have over 13,000 posts and less than 1000 reps.
Click to expand...


You don't believe in the first amendment of our constitution. Go live in cuba. Bitch


----------



## Sunshine

Matthew said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula dean, Rdean and me all have a right to say hateful things. Agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I see why you have over 13,000 posts and less than 1000 reps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't believe in the first amendment of our constitution. Go live in cuba. Bitch
Click to expand...




			
				Matthew said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -380 reputation points from Matthew.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Eat shit in take a flying fuck up a tree fascist
> 
> Regards,
> Matthew
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.




Sure thing, steamy!


----------



## hjmick

Mattie sure is an angry little man...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Everyone has a right to say stupid shit in America. This nation is dieing in front of my eyes.


----------



## ScienceRocks

hjmick said:


> Mattie sure is an angry little man...



Hjmick sure is a fascist thug that wishes to control peoples lives!


----------



## Sunshine

hjmick said:


> Mattie sure is an angry little man...





Matthew said:


> Everyone has a right to say stupid shit in America. This nation is dieing in front of my eyes.



And he can't spell or write a sentence that makes sense.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sunshine said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mattie sure is an angry little man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has a right to say stupid shit in America. This nation is dieing in front of my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he can't spell or write a sentence that makes sense.
Click to expand...


Screw you 

Seriously, you people want to crap all over the constitution. If you don't defend the constitution our rights are gone.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sunshine said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula brought it on herself with her stupid apologys.  Plus her choices of food are disgusting.  Honey...y'all.  She should just drown herself in a pot of grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree she shouldn't have apologized.  But her cooking is good.  All the others on that network cook just as unhealthy as she does.  Emeril Lagesse looks like a pig, and his food is just as fat laden as hers.  It's all about flavor.  For them all.
Click to expand...


GAWD, how I do love the mental masturbation from the rigid right. 

Emeril isn't attractive so his fat is bad.

Hell, if you're into obesity, diabetes, cancer and heart disease, her cooking is downright excellent. And, she throws a little hate and racism in for extra flavor.

How about you go have a pizza for dinner. 

Preferably from Papa John's.


----------



## Sunshine

Matthew said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mattie sure is an angry little man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has a right to say stupid shit in America. This nation is dieing in front of my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he can't spell or write a sentence that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw you
> 
> Seriously, you people want to crap all over the constitution. If you don't defend the constitution our rights are gone.
Click to expand...


Man, you have  more sexual fantasies than a eunuch.


----------



## hjmick

Matthew said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mattie sure is an angry little man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hjmick sure is a fascist thug that wishes to control peoples lives!
Click to expand...


Because I said you were angry? That's a wee bit of a stretch, don't you think?


----------



## Sunshine

Matthew said:


> NO it doesn't BITCH!!!!! MY FREEDOM OF SPEECH IS A RIGHT. Do you understand that???? Good, fuck you!
> 
> 
> The subject we should be focused on is the high crime and fatherless rate within certain communities. They're the ones that have to feel sorry.



Mad dog, mad dog.  Whatcha gonna do~!


----------



## Mac1958

.

Always nice to see pushback against the PC Police.

Keep going, Matthew.

.


----------



## Sunshine

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula brought it on herself with her stupid apologys.  Plus her choices of food are disgusting.  Honey...y'all.  She should just drown herself in a pot of grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree she shouldn't have apologized.  But her cooking is good.  All the others on that network cook just as unhealthy as she does.  Emeril Lagesse looks like a pig, and his food is just as fat laden as hers.  It's all about flavor.  For them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GAWD, how I do love the mental masturbation from the rigid right.
> 
> Emeril isn't attractive so his fat is bad.
> 
> Hell, if you're into obesity, diabetes, cancer and heart disease, her cooking is downright excellent. And, she throws a little hate and racism in for extra flavor.
> 
> How about you go have a pizza for dinner.
> 
> Preferably from Papa John's.
Click to expand...



*NEGGED! *

Damn can't you people on the left think about anything but sexual fantasies and masturbation.  

The fantasies on this thread seem to come with heavy breathing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Matthew said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mattie sure is an angry little man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has a right to say stupid shit in America. This nation is dieing in front of my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he can't spell or write a sentence that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw you
> 
> Seriously, you people want to crap all over the constitution. If you don't defend the constitution our rights are gone.
Click to expand...


uh-oh .. The rw hacks are laying into each other. 

Just for the record, Matthew, I agree with you that American's have the right to say stupid shit. You're the every day proof of that. But, its weird to see you agreeing with Secty Kerry. Please be careful cuz, next thin ya know, you could actually be making sense.


----------



## Pheonixops

Matthew said:


> Everyone has a right to say stupid shit in America. This nation is dieing in front of my eyes.



You are being overly dramatic. AS Ice T said; "Freedom of speech, just watch watch you say.". The gov't is not coming down on Paula Deen, private entities and individuals are, THAT'S THEIR RIGHT TO DO IT and express their freedom to associate or disassociate themselves with her. 

Here's a song for you:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MQaal15X34]Body Count (Ice T) - Freedom Of Speech.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sunshine said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree she shouldn't have apologized.  But her cooking is good.  All the others on that network cook just as unhealthy as she does.  Emeril Lagesse looks like a pig, and his food is just as fat laden as hers.  It's all about flavor.  For them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAWD, how I do love the mental masturbation from the rigid right.
> 
> Emeril isn't attractive so his fat is bad.
> 
> Hell, if you're into obesity, diabetes, cancer and heart disease, her cooking is downright excellent. And, she throws a little hate and racism in for extra flavor.
> 
> How about you go have a pizza for dinner.
> 
> Preferably from Papa John's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *NEGGED! *
> 
> Damn can't you people on the left think about anything but sexual fantasies and masturbation.
> 
> The fantasies on this thread seem to come with heavy breathing.
Click to expand...


If you find any word of my post sexually suggestive, you should be concerned for yourself. 

But, hey, whatever floats your boat, dunks your donut or rings your bell.


----------



## Sunshine

Matthew said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mattie sure is an angry little man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has a right to say stupid shit in America. This nation is dieing in front of my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he can't spell or write a sentence that makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw you
> 
> Seriously, you people want to crap all over the constitution. If you don't defend the constitution our rights are gone.
Click to expand...


Man, what's next?  Golden showers?


----------



## Mac1958

.

The PC Police *intimidate* and *punish* people when those people exercise their rights.

I have *no* interest in stopping *anyone* from exercising their rights.

*That's* the difference.

.


----------



## ScienceRocks

hjmick said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mattie sure is an angry little man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hjmick sure is a fascist thug that wishes to control peoples lives!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I said you were angry? That's a wee bit of a stretch, don't you think?
Click to expand...


Shouldn't people be angry when our constitution isn't being followed?


----------



## hjmick

Matthew said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hjmick sure is a fascist thug that wishes to control peoples lives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I said you were angry? That's a wee bit of a stretch, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't people be angry when our constitution isn't being followed?
Click to expand...


Dude. I said you were angry. You called me a fascist. I'm not sure where the Constitution comes into play in that exchange.


----------



## ScienceRocks

hjmick said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I said you were angry? That's a wee bit of a stretch, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't people be angry when our constitution isn't being followed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude. I said you were angry. You called me a fascist. I'm not sure where the Constitution comes into play in that exchange.
Click to expand...


I thought you wanted to silence me.  If you're for the first amendment I take it back.


----------



## OriginalShroom

Zona said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we were all held liable for things that we said 20-30 years ago, none of us would have jobs.   This is the height of the stupidity of politcal correctness.
> 
> Geez, people,  its just a WORD.   How are you damaged when someone says that word?
> 
> Should every black who has ever said "honky" or "whitey" be fired?
> 
> this is asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honky and whitey were not used to degrade and dehuminize and entire race of people.  Those words were not uttered by a race of people who could kill whites just for looking at them.
> 
> Please dont confuse "whitey" or "honky" with the word ******.  By the way, who the hell says whitey or honky now days anyway?
> 
> You not being offended by the word ****** is interesting. Its almost cute because you are almost telling blacks to stop being offended.  lol
> 
> I am black and yes, I am offended by that word.  It annoys me when rappers or black kids in general use it, but its not racial. If you dont understand that, I cant help you.
> 
> When whites say it, YES IT *IS* RACIST.
> 
> This woman saying this 30 years ago....who gives a fuck.  The more I learn about all this and about the  Slavery wedding etc the more I am starting to get it though.
Click to expand...


If you accept it when some people use the word and condemn it when others do simply because of the color of their skin, then you are a racist and a bigot.


----------



## OriginalShroom

Zona said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Squeeze, BHO is your enemy because he is black.  Too many of you infect our far right wing.  The mainstream hates you far worse than Obama.  Go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck off.
> 
> Obama has made condescending comments about white people.I have no power or bully pulpit to call him an enemy.
> 
> He made the statements. He needs to take ownership
> 
> Yet you kind give him the free black pass.
> 
> Double standards much asswipe?
> 
> PS why not say something to Deanie?
> 
> You are a fake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he was being condescending towards his mother and grandparents in Hawaii...?
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...


How "typical".


----------



## Gracie

oy. I am beginning to feel really bad for Paula.

Paula Deen May Also Go To Pot On QVC | TMZ.com

Looks like QVC is jumping on the Witch Hunt Bandwagon.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Gracie said:


> oy. I am beginning to feel really bad for Paula.
> 
> Paula Deen May Also Go To Pot On QVC | TMZ.com
> 
> Looks like QVC is jumping on the Witch Hunt Bandwagon.



If you're white you don't have any rights. End of story...

Blacks can beat and kill whites every day for just walking down the street, but you better NEVER utter a "INSULT" toward them. This is what this countries becoming...

We all must accept the fact that some people are going to insult, but we must never accept violence. Guess what the media attacks.


----------



## OriginalShroom

Oh, she is gone from television and you can expect the NAACP and the New Black Panthers to be picketing her businesses also.

She's toast.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Matthew said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oy. I am beginning to feel really bad for Paula.
> 
> Paula Deen May Also Go To Pot On QVC | TMZ.com
> 
> Looks like QVC is jumping on the Witch Hunt Bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white you don't have any rights. End of story...
> 
> Blacks can beat and kill whites every day for just walking down the street, but you better NEVER utter a "INSULT" toward them. This is what this countries becoming...
> 
> We all must accept the fact that some people are going to insult, but we must never accept violence. Guess what the media attacks.
Click to expand...


Oh bullshit.



> I thought you wanted to silence me.  If you're for the first amendment I take it back.



You really need to read the First Amendment. 

Since I'm sure you won't, I'll just tell you here - You have NO First Amendment rights on this board or any other message board. 

If you DO happen to stumble on the First Amendment and if you DO happen to actually read it, pay reeel close attention to the very first word -- "Congress". 

Then, look around. Do you see the US Congress here?

There.

See?


----------



## Pheonixops

Matthew said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oy. I am beginning to feel really bad for Paula.
> 
> Paula Deen May Also Go To Pot On QVC | TMZ.com
> 
> Looks like QVC is jumping on the Witch Hunt Bandwagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're white you don't have any rights. End of story...
> 
> Blacks can beat and kill whites every day for just walking down the street, but you better NEVER utter a "INSULT" toward them. This is what this countries becoming...
> 
> We all must accept the fact that some people are going to insult, but we must never accept violence. Guess what the media attacks.
Click to expand...


You are one whining racist ,  as well as a liar.


----------



## squeeze berry

truth hurts


----------



## Pop23

And anyone, regardless of color, should lose there jobs for uttering the words

UNCLE TOM

What a vile term


----------



## Harry Dresden

Matthew said:


> Paula dean, Rdean and me all have a right to say hateful things. Agree?



oh....you mean Paula DEEN....i thought you meant the guy that posts here....DEAN....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paula brought it on herself with her stupid apologys.  Plus her choices of food are disgusting.  Honey...y'all.  She should just drown herself in a pot of grits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree she shouldn't have apologized.  But her cooking is good.  All the others on that network cook just as unhealthy as she does.  Emeril Lagesse looks like a pig, and his food is just as fat laden as hers.  It's all about flavor.  For them all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GAWD, how I do love the mental masturbation from the rigid right.
> 
> Emeril isn't attractive so his fat is bad.
> 
> Hell, if you're into obesity, diabetes, cancer and heart disease, her cooking is downright excellent. And, she throws a little hate and racism in for extra flavor.
> 
> How about you go have a pizza for dinner.
> 
> Preferably from Papa John's.
Click to expand...


Dudley im sure you eat stuff like she cooks once in a while.....and dont tell me you dont.....


----------



## hortysir

CaféAuLait;7419281 said:
			
		

> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Maher Talks Paula Deen Controversy With 'Real Time' Panel, Defends Deen... Sort Of (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it seems universally agreed that Paula Deen's admission of using racist language and, uh, party-planning is terrible, Bill Maher took a moment on "Real Time" to ask his panel an unpopular question: do people really need to "go away" for using that word?
> 
> 
> 
> The one black person on the panel said that yes, she does need to go away.
> 
> Today, a R (can't think of her name, Amy something, black woman) said that yes, she needs to go away.
> 
> My question is, was it really 40 years ago? I've read some news stories saying that she is just as racist now as she was then. Including the deplorable idea she had of having black waiters pretend to be slaves while they waited tables at her relative's wedding.
> 
> I didn't like her diabetic, coronary artery by-pass specials she called food so I haven't paid all that much attention to her until this.
> 
> Toxic food, toxic mouth but I don't think this will ruin her. In fact, racists are rushing out to buy her fatty food/cookbooks even as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if Deen is a racist or not, given she campaigned for Obama in 2008 and is a registered democrat, I wonder if things have not been exaggerated, quite a bit. On top of that there are charges she would openly view porn so employees would be exposed to such as well.
> 
> Celebrities' Political Affiliations Pictures - Paula Deen (Democrat) - UsMagazine.com
Click to expand...


She also kicks puppies, drowns kittens, and eats aborted fetuses.

She's hated because she's a white female southerner that doesn't fit anybody's mold


----------



## tinydancer

I saw her on Oprah when Winfrey first broke her out. First time I ever heard her say "I'm your chef darlin' not your doctor" I was charmed. 

 The woman is charming and sweet as can be; overcame a great many obstacles in her life to become the success that she is today.

She said the N word in the distant past. Good grief. 

Now she's being crucified. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Gracie

I don't hate her. I just don't like her much.


----------



## ScienceRocks

tinydancer said:


> I saw her on Oprah when Winfrey first broke her out. First time I ever heard her say "I'm your chef darlin' not your doctor" I was charmed.
> 
> The woman is charming and sweet as can be; overcame a great many obstacles in her life to become the success that she is today.
> 
> She said the N word in the distant past. Good grief.
> 
> Now she's being crucified. This is ridiculous.



We have become a very sad society that destroys good people. Very sick.


----------



## tinydancer

Matthew said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw her on Oprah when Winfrey first broke her out. First time I ever heard her say "I'm your chef darlin' not your doctor" I was charmed.
> 
> The woman is charming and sweet as can be; overcame a great many obstacles in her life to become the success that she is today.
> 
> She said the N word in the distant past. Good grief.
> 
> Now she's being crucified. This is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have become a very sad society that destroys good people. Very sick.
Click to expand...


We're not France yet at least. A world famous parfumier was charged with racism for using the word Negro.

I just want a list because I can't keep up with the ever changing politically correct words and phrases du jour.


----------



## Lakhota

Reportedly, Paula Deen has used the "N" word in the recent past:



> *Here&#8217;s what Paula Deen told Lisa Jackson in 2007 while preparing for her brother Bubba&#8217;s wedding:
> *
> &#8220;The servers should wear&#8230; What I would really like is a bunch of little ******* to wear long-sleeve white shirts, black shorts and black bow ties, you know in the Shirley Temple days, they used to tap dance around.
> 
> Now, that would be a true Southern wedding wouldn&#8217;t it? But we can&#8217;t do that because the media would be on me about that.&#8221;​



More: Celebrity Chef Paula Deen is a Racist...


----------



## squeeze berry

Lakhota said:


> Reportedly, Paula Deen has used the "N" word in the recent past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here&#8217;s what Paula Deen told Lisa Jackson in 2007 while preparing for her brother Bubba&#8217;s wedding:
> *
> &#8220;The servers should wear&#8230; What I would really like is a bunch of little ******* to wear long-sleeve white shirts, black shorts and black bow ties, you know in the Shirley Temple days, they used to tap dance around.
> 
> Now, that would be a true Southern wedding wouldn&#8217;t it? But we can&#8217;t do that because the media would be on me about that.&#8221;​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Celebrity Chef Paula Deen is a Racist...
Click to expand...


doncha just loves the comments to the blog,err, proof?

THE TRUTH !! Reply:
March 6th, 2012 at 17:33

THE DIABETES FIASCO HAS ALREADY SHOWN US WHAT KIND OF GRIDDY CRACKER THAT HILLBILLY IS TRULY.

THAT DEVIL HAS BUILT AN EMPIRE PROMOTING HEART-ATTACK INDUCING RECIPES&#8230;WHILE KNOWING FULL WELL THAT HER ASS WAS HALF-DYING FROM IT. BUT STILL SHE KEPT ON GOING, KEPT ON PERPETRATING THE DECEIT SO SHE COULD KEEP ON MAKING MORE MOOLAH.

THAT WHORE WAS PROBABLY ON SOME TYPE OF DIET DURING THE WHOLE ENTIRE TIME TO PROTECT HER HEALTH&#8230;WHILE PROMOTING DEATH AND PROFITING FROM IT.

I ONLY WISH HER ONE THING..TO CHOKE ON ONE OF HER CRACKER BUTTER RECIPE.

THAT DIRTY CRACKER HILLBILLY WHORE.


----------



## tinydancer

Lakhota said:


> Reportedly, Paula Deen has used the "N" word in the recent past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heres what Paula Deen told Lisa Jackson in 2007 while preparing for her brother Bubbas wedding:
> *
> The servers should wear What I would really like is a bunch of little ******* to wear long-sleeve white shirts, black shorts and black bow ties, you know in the Shirley Temple days, they used to tap dance around.
> 
> Now, that would be a true Southern wedding wouldnt it? But we cant do that because the media would be on me about that.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Celebrity Chef Paula Deen is a Racist...
Click to expand...


Jackson is the one suing her. Deen denies ever saying N* then.


----------



## Lakhota

> Should Dean's life be ruined for saying the N-word *30-40-50* years ago?



*2007* is not 30-40-50 years ago...


----------



## Pop23

tinydancer said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw her on Oprah when Winfrey first broke her out. First time I ever heard her say "I'm your chef darlin' not your doctor" I was charmed.
> 
> The woman is charming and sweet as can be; overcame a great many obstacles in her life to become the success that she is today.
> 
> She said the N word in the distant past. Good grief.
> 
> Now she's being crucified. This is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have become a very sad society that destroys good people. Very sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're not France yet at least. A world famous parfumier was charged with racism for using the word Negro.
> 
> I just want a list because I can't keep up with the ever changing politically correct words and phrases du jour.
Click to expand...


How many libs used the term "Uncle Tom" to describe a black conservative. Not seeing a lot of call for their resignations. 

I can think of a pretty important democrat the used the "R" word and is allowed to remain in office. 

The hypocrisy is thick.


----------



## tinydancer

squeeze berry said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reportedly, Paula Deen has used the "N" word in the recent past:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heres what Paula Deen told Lisa Jackson in 2007 while preparing for her brother Bubbas wedding:
> *
> The servers should wear What I would really like is a bunch of little ******* to wear long-sleeve white shirts, black shorts and black bow ties, you know in the Shirley Temple days, they used to tap dance around.
> 
> Now, that would be a true Southern wedding wouldnt it? But we cant do that because the media would be on me about that.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More: Celebrity Chef Paula Deen is a Racist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doncha just loves the comments to the blog,err, proof?
> 
> THE TRUTH !! Reply:
> March 6th, 2012 at 17:33
> 
> THE DIABETES FIASCO HAS ALREADY SHOWN US WHAT KIND OF GRIDDY CRACKER THAT HILLBILLY IS TRULY.
> 
> THAT DEVIL HAS BUILT AN EMPIRE PROMOTING HEART-ATTACK INDUCING RECIPESWHILE KNOWING FULL WELL THAT HER ASS WAS HALF-DYING FROM IT. BUT STILL SHE KEPT ON GOING, KEPT ON PERPETRATING THE DECEIT SO SHE COULD KEEP ON MAKING MORE MOOLAH.
> 
> THAT WHORE WAS PROBABLY ON SOME TYPE OF DIET DURING THE WHOLE ENTIRE TIME TO PROTECT HER HEALTHWHILE PROMOTING DEATH AND PROFITING FROM IT.
> 
> I ONLY WISH HER ONE THING..TO CHOKE ON ONE OF HER CRACKER BUTTER RECIPE.
> 
> THAT DIRTY CRACKER HILLBILLY WHORE.
Click to expand...


I'm reading the comments over at Think Progress. 

Same vein of nasty.

* I would never defend that in-bred hillbilly... What she said is practically ante-bellum. I am surprised it took that butter saturated fool this long to show her true colors, or how she likes to use those colors....*

Same poster

* Please that inbred hill-billy caricature is one Klan Rally and pillow case away from a a K-Mart White's Sale.

 I love how people like her talk about the 'old south, with happy faced darkies singing 'dem old cotton fields back home' while Uncle Remus sips some Cherry Smash, and does the Chitterling Strut.... 

Please her remark no matter how 'innocent' or 'nostalgic' as she would like it to be is exactly what it is, IGNORANT, and at the same time racist...*

All high and mighty and as vile as can be. 

TV Chef Paula Deen's Plantation Nostalgia And The Resentments Of Racists | ThinkProgress


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Should Dean's life be ruined for saying the N-word *30-40-50* years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2007* is not 30-40-50 years ago...
Click to expand...


She didn't say it in 2007, turd.


----------



## ScienceRocks

People that are destroying this woman over a dumb word doesn't have a heart. You people love seeing people suffer.

Evil. Who cares what she said as people call people names all the time. Nothing is done to those people that mentally destroy disabled people.

NOT A DAMN THING.


----------



## Gracie

Here's a strawman for ya to ponder:

What if a supposed well known celeb said in front of staff or employees they wanted a wedding for their kid to be like the good ol days in Germany, complete with waiters and entertainers dressed in pajama like outfits complete with yellow stars? 

Would that be bad?


----------



## tinydancer

Pop23 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have become a very sad society that destroys good people. Very sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not France yet at least. A world famous parfumier was charged with racism for using the word Negro.
> 
> I just want a list because I can't keep up with the ever changing politically correct words and phrases du jour.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many libs used the term "Uncle Tom" to describe a black conservative. Not seeing a lot of call for their resignations.
> 
> I can think of a pretty important democrat the used the "R" word and is allowed to remain in office.
> 
> The hypocrisy is thick.
Click to expand...


No kidding. Uncle Tom, House N***** , Oreo, Aunt Jemimah all in the here and now.


----------



## blackhawk

I'm sick of selective political correctness you say this word or that word about one group and your a outcast do the same thing with another group and not a peep from anyone sorry but what bullshit.


----------



## Gracie

I don't like Deen. I don't like what she said. But I also don't like what is being done to her. This is going WAY overboard. When blacks stop then everyone should or might stop. Until it is no longer bandied about in songs and one group see no problem calling each other that....then anyone using the same word should not be hounded about it.

And you are right, blackhawk. It is_ selective_ political correctness.


----------



## Pop23

Still not hearing for Obama's resignation for using the "r" word.  

Just the sound of crickets

What's more important to you people, a friggin cooking show host, or POTUS?

What's this world become?


----------



## bodecea

Matthew said:


> *NO*
> 
> What kind of a country are we becoming when we destroy someone for saying something 40 years ago? A very sick one.



I agree......and Senator Byrd would agree also.


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> Here's a strawman for ya to ponder:
> 
> What if a supposed well known celeb said in front of staff or employees they wanted a wedding for their kid to be like the good ol days in Germany, complete with waiters and entertainers dressed in pajama like outfits complete with yellow stars?
> 
> Would that be bad?



Please tell me you realize Antebellum style weddings are offered by professional wedding planners and wedding sites. 

Just in case you don't, here you go.

Antebellum Weddings at Oak Island

Here's another:






http://southernmagnolia.info/


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

zona said:


> before starting a thread, you might want to see if this was not already covered.  Its covered.



shut up


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Howard Dean should be severely scolded.


----------



## squeeze berry

Lakota references a racist blog to prove Deen is a racist.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

squeeze berry said:


> Lakota references a racist blog to prove Deen is a racist.



She is a racist, whatever that means.


----------



## blackhawk

Is there anyone who here who has not said something racist or something that another would consider racist?


----------



## squeeze berry

TheGreatGatsby said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakota references a racist blog to prove Deen is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a racist, whatever that means.
Click to expand...


read the comments to the blog

then get back to me


----------



## ScienceRocks

blackhawk said:


> Is there anyone who here who has not said something racist or something that another would consider racist?



I really doubt it.


----------



## tap4154

Yep, fuck Howard Dean.

The guy has some serious brain damage.


----------



## Lakhota

*"Heres the unedited, jaw-dropping passage from the lawsuit against Paula Deen thats been getting so much attention."*

Paula Deen's Horribly Racist Quote From The Lawsuit Against Her - Gavon Laessig, BuzzFeed Staff


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

squeeze berry said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lakota references a racist blog to prove Deen is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a racist, whatever that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the comments to the blog
> 
> then get back to me
Click to expand...


I don't care about the blog. I just watched a report though. There's nothing to get back to you on. I said how I see it.


----------



## Gracie

Scenario, TinyDancer. Just a scenario.
I didn't bother to look at your links, though. Do those places REALLY have darkies tap dancing at weddings and say Massah as they serve refreshments?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Al Sharpton is racist
Jesse Jackson is Racist
Rev Wright is racist
Any black that beats up white people out of hatred is racist

None of these people lose their jobs. Stinks like shit.


----------



## SuMar

Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...


----------



## tinydancer

blackhawk said:


> Is there anyone who here who has not said something racist or something that another would consider racist?



I grew up in the days of comedy headliners like Don Rickles. No one was off limits. Amazing stand up.

He offended everyone.


----------



## Lakhota

SuMar said:


> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...



*2007 *ain't "40 years ago"...


----------



## ScienceRocks

SuMar said:


> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...



Everyone on this board could have our lives destroyed if this is all it takes. Lakota that includes YOU. Think about it.


----------



## squeeze berry

Lakhota said:


> *"Heres the unedited, jaw-dropping passage from the lawsuit against Paula Deen thats been getting so much attention."*
> 
> Paula Deen's Horribly Racist Quote From The Lawsuit Against Her - Gavon Laessig, BuzzFeed Staff



is this an exact quote?

someone has a great memory if so.

a lawsuit? what are the damages?


----------



## tap4154

Who cares about a fucking Food Channel host?

Racists and bigots abound on MSNBC, and no one cares...


----------



## ScienceRocks

squeeze berry said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Heres the unedited, jaw-dropping passage from the lawsuit against Paula Deen thats been getting so much attention."*
> 
> Paula Deen's Horribly Racist Quote From The Lawsuit Against Her - Gavon Laessig, BuzzFeed Staff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this an exact quote?
> 
> someone has a great memory if so.
> 
> a lawsuit? what are the damages?
Click to expand...


Someone of the practiced group got his/her feelings hurt. That's all...Funny as disabled people aren't protected from being treated like shit. Double standard...You bet.


----------



## Gracie

SuMar said:


> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...



Hello? It was NOT 40 years ago! Jeez.


----------



## Pop23

Lakhota said:


> *"Heres the unedited, jaw-dropping passage from the lawsuit against Paula Deen thats been getting so much attention."*
> 
> Paula Deen's Horribly Racist Quote From The Lawsuit Against Her - Gavon Laessig, BuzzFeed Staff



While your at it, post the link to Obama using the "R" word

She's a cooking show host

He has his thumb on a shitload of Nukes

And you post that foolishness

What's that tell ya


----------



## squeeze berry

Lakhota said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2007 *ain't "40 years ago"...
Click to expand...


so that was an exact quote from 6 years ago?

exactly?

word for word?

sounds like a shakedown


----------



## Gracie

Matthew said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on this board could have our lives destroyed if this is all it takes. Lakota that includes YOU. Think about it.
Click to expand...



Mel Gibson is still paying for what HE said. What makes Paula so special?
As blackhawk said..*selective* political correctness.


----------



## ScienceRocks

squeeze berry said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2007 *ain't "40 years ago"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so that was an exact quote from 6 years ago?
> 
> exactly?
> 
> word for word?
> 
> sounds like a shakedown
Click to expand...


I don't care if she said it yesterday....She has a right to say it.


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> Scenario, TinyDancer. Just a scenario.
> I didn't bother to look at your links, though. Do those places REALLY have darkies tap dancing at weddings and say Massah as they serve refreshments?



Paula Deen never said in her deposition under oath that she wanted darkies tap dancing.

What are you talking about?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Gracie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on this board could have our lives destroyed if this is all it takes. Lakota that includes YOU. Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mel Gibson is still paying for what HE said. What makes Paula so special?
> As blackhawk said..*selective* political correctness.
Click to expand...


Mel Gibsons one of my favorite actors. I can't wait until he comes back.


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on this board could have our lives destroyed if this is all it takes. Lakota that includes YOU. Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mel Gibson is still paying for what HE said. What makes Paula so special?
> As blackhawk said..*selective* political correctness.
Click to expand...


What did he resign from?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lyndon Johnson should have been impeached for referring to black folks as "*******" during the Civil Rights Era.

LOL. The logic behind Paula Deen's ouster is ridiculous.


----------



## thereisnospoon

CaféAuLait;7419018 said:
			
		

> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it shouldn't, unless they still have such an attitude. Firing someone for a word uttered 40 years ago is past ridiculous in my opinion. I wonder though if there is more coming, some sort of proof to this lawsuit and Food Network is acting in accordance with information which has yet to be released.
Click to expand...


What should anger all is the fact that the people responsible for not renewing Deen's contract profess to being pure as the driven snow. As though none of them had ever uttered a racial epithet.


----------



## tinydancer

Gracie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on this board could have our lives destroyed if this is all it takes. Lakota that includes YOU. Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mel Gibson is still paying for what HE said. What makes Paula so special?
> As blackhawk said..*selective* political correctness.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, have you even read her deposition?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? It was NOT 40 years ago! Jeez.
Click to expand...


She said stupid crap recently too. And her life won't be ruined. She'll still have her restaurant and plenty of money.

If you're a public host, you have to be smart. This chick is clearly an idiot. I get that many of us are tired of the PC, hypocritical nonsense out there. But there's no need to shed a tear for this stupid bitch.


----------



## tinydancer

squeeze berry said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2007 *ain't "40 years ago"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so that was an exact quote from 6 years ago?
> 
> exactly?
> 
> word for word?
> 
> sounds like a shakedown
Click to expand...


There's some bizarre shit going down. This is all freaking bullshit.

 In the plaintiff's own words under oath:

*In the plaintiffs own words

In Jacksons deposition taken Feb. 11, she recounts how Dora Childs, an employee at The Lady & Sons, told her probably sometime in 2010 that she felt discriminated against when a white male kitchen manager was promoted over her, adding, and that Paula made racist comments.

Deens attorney, Franklin, asked Jackson: You have never heard Paula make a racist remark, have you?

Not heard it, Jackson replied.

You have never known Paula to discriminate against a person based on gender, have you?

Im not aware.

And you have never known Paula to sexually harass anyone, have you?

Not me.*

http://amarillo.com/news/local-news...eposition-court-documents-overlooked-national


----------



## tinydancer

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? It was NOT 40 years ago! Jeez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said stupid crap recently too. And her life won't be ruined. She'll still have her restaurant and plenty of money.
> 
> If you're a public host, you have to be smart. This chick is clearly an idiot. I get that many of us are tired of the PC, hypocritical nonsense out there. But there's no need to shed a tear for this stupid bitch.
Click to expand...


How whacked out is this?

Under oath the woman who is suing her and her brother said she never ever heard Paula say anything racist.

Sweet lord. This is Jackson herself saying that Deen never said anything racist. 

* In the plaintiff&#8217;s own words

In Jackson&#8217;s deposition taken Feb. 11, she recounts how Dora Childs, an employee at The Lady & Sons, told her &#8220;probably sometime in 2010&#8221; that she felt discriminated against when a white male kitchen manager was promoted over her, adding, &#8220;and that Paula made racist comments.&#8221;

Deens&#8217; attorney, Franklin, asked Jackson: &#8220;You have never heard Paula make a racist remark, have you?&#8221;

&#8220;Not heard it,&#8221; Jackson replied.

&#8220;You have never known Paula to discriminate against a person based on gender, have you?&#8221;

&#8220;I&#8217;m not aware.&#8221;

&#8220;And you have never known Paula to sexually harass anyone, have you?&#8221;

&#8220;Not me.&#8221;*

http://amarillo.com/news/local-news...eposition-court-documents-overlooked-national


----------



## ScienceRocks

So we're trying to Hang Paula Dean because someone *said she said something,* but NEVER heard it???? How fucking crazy is this. 

This is nuts.

Who cares if someone else was promoted over you...Jezzzz.


----------



## tinydancer

So how did we get to this freaking point with media running around with bullshit quotes?


----------



## Gracie

Media is using their freedom of speech, I guess. Maybe, if all this is bullshit, Deen can sue them for slander.


----------



## blackhawk

30 or 40 years ago 5 years ago hell how many have gone a week without saying something racist or offensive?


----------



## Pop23

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should anyone's life be ruined for an offensive comment that was made 40 years ago? Including any of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? It was NOT 40 years ago! Jeez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said stupid crap recently too. And her life won't be ruined. She'll still have her restaurant and plenty of money.
> 
> If you're a public host, you have to be smart. This chick is clearly an idiot. I get that many of us are tired of the PC, hypocritical nonsense out there. But there's no need to shed a tear for this stupid bitch.
Click to expand...


The only consistency in this entire thread is its inconsistency 

Stupid bitch?


----------



## squeeze berry

oh goodie

I can sue Chappelle for using the word cracker


----------



## ScienceRocks

squeeze berry said:


> oh goodie
> 
> I can sue Chappelle for using the word cracker



The media is anti-white and wants to start violence against white people. They're not honest....

They don't give a damn how many peoples lives are destroyed.


----------



## Lakhota

squeeze berry said:


> oh goodie
> 
> I can sue Chappelle for using the word cracker



Is Paula Deen a comedienne?  BTW, Chappelle is the funniest man on the planet.


----------



## Misty

If Deen were smart she would run to her friend Michelle and get a racist pardon.


----------



## squeeze berry

Lakhota said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh goodie
> 
> I can sue Chappelle for using the word cracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Paula Deen a comedian?  BTW, Chappelle is the funniest man on the planet.
Click to expand...


irrelevant

I'm offended


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lakhota said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh goodie
> 
> I can sue Chappelle for using the word cracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Paula Deen a comedian?  BTW, Chappelle is the funniest man on the planet.
Click to expand...


WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE?


----------



## squeeze berry

Matthew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh goodie
> 
> I can sue Chappelle for using the word cracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Paula Deen a comedian?  BTW, Chappelle is the funniest man on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE?
Click to expand...


skin color


----------



## tinydancer

This is like a bizarro replay of Zimmerman where everyone and their mother was so desperate to paint George as a racist that they were frothing at the mouth.

Media going so bat shit wild that three high ranking individuals with long careers at NBC edited a 911 tape for crying out loud and lost their jobs.

What the hell is wrong with people?

We're always going to have the Lakhotas of the planet running around with stupid pictures and bullshit quotes but we're just a message board.

Food Network bought into all this garbage. YIKES!


----------



## Lakhota

Paul Deen should be fine if no other witnesses come forward.  Oops...

Former Employees To Come Forward As Witnesses In Paula Deen 'N Word' Lawsuit | Radar Online


----------



## blackhawk

I find the term redneck offensive unless it is being used by a redneck.


----------



## tinydancer

Tell me this isn't a shakedown.

* The case began with an &#8220;inflammatory letter seeking over a million dollars for forego filing a lawsuit and allow Deen &#8216;a chance to salvage a brand that can continue to have value,&#8217;&#8221; Withers&#8217; document said.*

Paula Deen: Key details in deposition, court documents overlooked by national media | Amarillo Globe-News


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lakota is racist towards white people. This person does everything in their power to attack and destroy white people.

Lakota doesn't believe in fairness as they want to see whites gone. This is pretty racist.


----------



## squeeze berry

Lakhota said:


> Paul Deen should be fine if no other witnesses come forward.  Oops...
> 
> Former Employees To Come Forward As Witnesses In Paula Deen 'N Word' Lawsuit | Radar Online



the plaintiff cites "emotional distress" and according to your source, the plaintiff is white

how does that work chief shitting bull?


----------



## tinydancer

Oh and look at the tweets that Jackson's lawyer has made:

*  In the motion to dismiss Billips, Withers quoted a tweet by Billips in which he said &#8220;suing Paula Deen is a hoot.&#8221; 

Withers also referred to a sexually laced tweet Billips directed at Deen &#8220;even more concerning.&#8221; In it, &#8220;Billips promises to symbolically undress and have sex with&#8221; Deen, Withers said. 

&#8220;Billips has posted sexually explicit tweets using extremely graphic and profane language and imagery. He has used the n-word,&#8221; Withers&#8217; motion said.*

Paula Deen: Key details in deposition, court documents overlooked by national media | Amarillo Globe-News


----------



## Lakhota

I suspect the Food Network knows more than it is saying.  Also, her QVC gig may also be on the ropes...

Paula Deen May Also Go To Pot On QVC | TMZ.com



> The fallout may not end with Food Network. At least *two* other companies that do business with Deen say they&#8217;re keeping a close eye on the controversy. Las Vegas-based Caesars Entertainment Corporation, which has Deen&#8217;s restaurants in some of its casinos, said Friday that it &#8220;will continue to monitor the situation.&#8221; Publisher Ballantine, which has a new Deen book scheduled to roll out this fall, used similar words.



Paula Deen fans vent outrage at Food Network for dumping celebrity cook over past racial slurs - The Washington Post


----------



## Qball

My .02c for what it's worth:

I get the feeling Paula Deen's a generally nice, if not a bit naive, woman. She probably didn't realize what effect her comments would have. Not an excuse, but I think if she understand the gravity of her use of the N-word, she probably would've not answered.

The one thing that bothers me is the fact that this was leaked after she testified, under oath, in a deposition. The reason it came up was because the lawyer of the lady suing her wanted to show she has a history of making these kinds of offensive comments around the people who work for her. I get why it would be something to bring up to make the case, but I almost always hate snitching just to make someone look bad or "get someone in trouble", and, the way I see it, if her language makes you uncomfortable, you should leave the first or even second time she says it, not after the twentieth. Sticking around when this is a common thing, so you say, just makes this look like blackmail.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Blacks think they can destroy people for not being promoted first. These people are a bunch of whiny babies and losers.


----------



## squeeze berry

Qball said:


> My .02c for what it's worth:
> 
> I get the feeling Paula Deen's a generally nice, if not a bit naive, woman. She probably didn't realize what effect her comments would have. Not an excuse, but I think if she understand the gravity of her use of the N-word, she probably would've not answered.
> 
> The one thing that bothers me is the fact that this was leaked after she testified, under oath, in a deposition. The reason it came up was because the lawyer of the lady suing her wanted to show she has a history of making these kinds of offensive comments around the people who work for her. I get why it would be something to bring up to make the case, but I almost always hate snitching just to make someone look bad or "get someone in trouble", and, the way I see it, if her language makes you uncomfortable, you should leave the first or even second time she says it, not after the twentieth. Sticking around when this is a common thing, so you say, just makes this look like blackmail.



the problem is that consequences for using racial slurs is not applied evenly


----------



## TemplarKormac

Using your ancestry as a cudgel to get your way. Wish I could do that. I'd be CEO of the first company I worked at.


----------



## squeeze berry

Matthew said:


> So we're trying to Hang Paula Dean because someone *said she said something,* but NEVER heard it???? How fucking crazy is this.
> 
> This is nuts.
> 
> Who cares if someone else was promoted over you...Jezzzz.



Lisa Jackson is white LOL

you can't make this shit up


----------



## tinydancer

Qball said:


> My .02c for what it's worth:
> 
> I get the feeling Paula Deen's a generally nice, if not a bit naive, woman. She probably didn't realize what effect her comments would have. Not an excuse, but I think if she understand the gravity of her use of the N-word, she probably would've not answered.
> 
> The one thing that bothers me is the fact that this was leaked after she testified, under oath, in a deposition. The reason it came up was because the lawyer of the lady suing her wanted to show she has a history of making these kinds of offensive comments around the people who work for her. I get why it would be something to bring up to make the case, but I almost always hate snitching just to make someone look bad or "get someone in trouble", and, the way I see it, if her language makes you uncomfortable, you should leave the first or even second time she says it, not after the twentieth. Sticking around when this is a common thing, so you say, just makes this look like blackmail.



The plaintiff has testified she has never heard Paula Deen use a racial slur. Jackson testified she never knew of Paula Deen sexually harassing anyone. 

Jackson even testified that to her knowledge Paula Deen had never been discriminatory. 

So how crazy is this?


----------



## ScienceRocks

squeeze berry said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're trying to Hang Paula Dean because someone *said she said something,* but NEVER heard it???? How fucking crazy is this.
> 
> This is nuts.
> 
> Who cares if someone else was promoted over you...Jezzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Jackson is white LOL
> 
> you can't make this shit up
Click to expand...


This is nuts.  People in this country have lose their minds.


----------



## tinydancer

squeeze berry said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're trying to Hang Paula Dean because someone *said she said something,* but NEVER heard it???? How fucking crazy is this.
> 
> This is nuts.
> 
> Who cares if someone else was promoted over you...Jezzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Jackson is white LOL
> 
> you can't make this shit up
Click to expand...


No guff!


----------



## ScienceRocks

tinydancer said:


> Qball said:
> 
> 
> 
> My .02c for what it's worth:
> 
> I get the feeling Paula Deen's a generally nice, if not a bit naive, woman. She probably didn't realize what effect her comments would have. Not an excuse, but I think if she understand the gravity of her use of the N-word, she probably would've not answered.
> 
> The one thing that bothers me is the fact that this was leaked after she testified, under oath, in a deposition. The reason it came up was because the lawyer of the lady suing her wanted to show she has a history of making these kinds of offensive comments around the people who work for her. I get why it would be something to bring up to make the case, but I almost always hate snitching just to make someone look bad or "get someone in trouble", and, the way I see it, if her language makes you uncomfortable, you should leave the first or even second time she says it, not after the twentieth. Sticking around when this is a common thing, so you say, just makes this look like blackmail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaintiff has testified she has never heard Paula Deen use a racial slur. Jackson testified she never knew of Paula Deen sexually harassing anyone.
> 
> Jackson even testified that to her knowledge Paula Deen had never been discriminatory.
> 
> So how crazy is this?
Click to expand...


They're now hanging people because they're WHITE. This is racism.


----------



## Lakhota

I expect _Gone with the Wind_ will soon start showing up on TVs.


----------



## OriginalShroom

How about this..

I don't believe a word of these accusations and won't until I hear and see a tape of her uttering those words.


----------



## squeeze berry

Lakhota said:


> I expect _Gone with the Wind_ will soon start showing up on TVs.



I like the picnic scene where they serve crow to chief shitting bull


----------



## tinydancer

I was just on the Examiner website and this writer was just tearing her to shreds with no proof. 

Now the story has spread that Paula Deen wanted "Jim Crow" waiters. The bullshit is getting higher and higher and higher.

So called journalists just ruining someone's reputation for blood sport. 

All you have to do is read the depositions of both Deen and the plaintiff Jackson to know this is all garbage that so many are spouting on the airwaves and in blogs and on message boards.

Her reputation is ruined.


----------



## Wildman

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



are you speaking of Ms.Paula DEEN.., the cook and dish washer ?


----------



## ScienceRocks

tinydancer said:


> I was just on the Examiner website and this writer was just tearing her to shreds with no proof.
> 
> Now the story has spread that Paula Deen wanted "Jim Crow" waiters. The bullshit is getting higher and higher and higher.
> 
> So called journalists just ruining someone's reputation for blood sport.
> 
> All you have to do is read the depositions of both Deen and the plaintiff Jackson to know this is all garbage that everyone is spouting on the airwaves and in blogs and even on message boards.



This is racism against whites. This is wrong.


----------



## Wildman

hortysir said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean said that?.....the fucking basTURD.....what the hell is the matter with that guy?...i thought he only hated White people.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He* only said 9% of it
Click to expand...


*HE*.., who ????????


----------



## Wildman

i believe there are a whole lot of people acting niggardly towards Ms.Paula Deen !!........, agree ??


----------



## Harry Dresden

squeeze berry said:


> Lakota references a racist blog to prove Deen is a racist.



LaKota has been racial himself.....maybe he should be fired from the board....


----------



## tinydancer

Is anyone here a lawyer? Because the shakedown letter would be unethical, but would that get the plaintiff's lawyer in hot water?

* Hodges presented a demand letter from Woolf dated Jan. 31 in which he urged Deen&#8217;s lawyers to consider the &#8220;economic losses they will experience if we are caused to bring this matter to a public forum. ... 

Exposure of the racist and sexist culture of her corporate and personal life is going to permanently and irreparably damage the value of her brand.&#8221;

Woolf also told Deen&#8217;s lawyers he was making arrangements for a press conference on the day of filing and had identified a number of journalists, including the New York Times, to draw attention to the suit.

Woolf earlier sent a letter dated Sept. 3 in which he demanded $12 million to settle the claims, Hodges said*

Former manager sues Paula Deen, brother for workplace abuse | savannahnow.com


----------



## tinydancer

Oh cripes now it's even stranger. Check out this letter the plaintiff wrote praising Paula and her brother.

Man this is whacked out.

*Deens attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010. 

The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.

The letter outlined Jacksons proposal to turn Uncle Bubbas Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.

In it, Jackson gushes, When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.

 I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options.

When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.

 He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own

Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.

Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*

Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online


----------



## ScienceRocks

tinydancer said:


> Oh cripes now it's even stranger. Check out this letter the plaintiff wrote praising Paula and her brother.
> 
> Man this is whacked out.
> 
> *Deens attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010.
> 
> The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.
> 
> The letter outlined Jacksons proposal to turn Uncle Bubbas Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.
> 
> In it, Jackson gushes, When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.
> 
> I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options.
> 
> When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.
> 
> He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own
> 
> Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.
> 
> Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*
> 
> Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online



The only reason this is national news is because these people are racist against whites.  It's getting really stupid.


----------



## Lakhota

Paula "Butter Queen" Deen will probably emerge from this scandal bigger than ever.


----------



## Mac1958

.

In New America, watch every word you say in public.  Say the wrong word, and they'll destroy you.

The worst thing is, that's not even hyperbole.

Sad to see.





.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> So how did we get to this freaking point with media running around with bullshit quotes?



Hell, there are bullshit quotes all over this board.  Nothing new.  Sadly.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Jesus people. 22 fucking pages over some bullshit.

She said stupid shit, she got fired for it. Give it a rest


----------



## NYcarbineer

She'll get back on tv somewhere if she wants to.  I'm guessing it will be on one of the country music channels or RFDtv, something like that.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> She'll get back on tv somewhere if she wants to.  I'm guessing it will be on one of the country music channels or RFDtv, something like that.



And that makes it OK?

Is there any wonder why everyone thinks you're a moron?


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll get back on tv somewhere if she wants to.  I'm guessing it will be on one of the country music channels or RFDtv, something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK?
> 
> Is there any wonder why everyone thinks you're a moron?
Click to expand...


You are barely literate.


----------



## DiamondDave

Of COURSE you have people or the government pursuing this

Funny how the extreme lefties don't complain when after 30, 40, 50 or 150 years.. things like Affirmative Action still go after people for actions that long ago.. even if the people were not alive for segregation, for slavery, etc

Not to mention calls for reparations


----------



## tinydancer

Grampa Murked U said:


> Jesus people. 22 fucking pages over some bullshit.
> 
> She said stupid shit, she got fired for it. Give it a rest



Decades ago Gramps. That's why there is all this hullabaloo about this issue. Deen used the N word decades ago.


----------



## Redfish

How many of you libs and dems would support the firing of Maher and Letterman for calling Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman *****, and Palin's daughter a slut?


why is it the PC only applies to conservatives?   You asshole libtards make me want to piss in your faces and tell you its raining.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Redfish said:


> How many of you libs and dems would support the firing of Maher and Letterman for calling Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman *****, and Palin's daughter a slut?
> 
> 
> why is it the PC only applies to conservatives?   You asshole libtards make me want to piss in your faces and tell you its raining.



liberals never use 'hate speech'......


----------



## Pogo

Redfish said:


> How many of you libs and dems would support the firing of Maher and Letterman for calling Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman *****, and Palin's daughter a slut?
> 
> 
> why is it the PC only applies to conservatives?   You asshole libtards make me want to piss in your faces and tell you its raining.



SO many things wrong with this here apples/oranges...

1. Black servants at a wedding are not political public figures;
2. None of the euphemisms you speciously listed are racial;
3. Paula Deen is not a comedian;
4. Your premise is shaky.  As you'll see if you actually look them up first.  But go ahead -- fetch links.

Failure.


----------



## bripat9643

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll get back on tv somewhere if she wants to.  I'm guessing it will be on one of the country music channels or RFDtv, something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes it OK?
> 
> Is there any wonder why everyone thinks you're a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are barely literate.
Click to expand...


Apparently I'm literate enough that you can understand what I posted.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you libs and dems would support the firing of Maher and Letterman for calling Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman *****, and Palin's daughter a slut?
> 
> 
> why is it the PC only applies to conservatives?   You asshole libtards make me want to piss in your faces and tell you its raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO many things wrong with this here apples/oranges...
> 
> 1. Black servants at a wedding are not political public figures;
Click to expand...


They weren't "servants" turd.  They were employees.  And there isn't a shred of evidence the accusation is true.



Pogo said:


> 2. None of the euphemisms you speciously listed are racial;



So only turds like you get to decide which bad words can end a person's career and which can't?



Pogo said:


> 3. Paula Deen is not a comedian;



So liberal comedians are allowed to behave like pigs?



Pogo said:


> 4. Your premise is shaky.  As you'll see if you actually look them up first.  But go ahead -- fetch links.



You mean the premise that people should be held to equal standards of behavior is shaky?  Unfortunately, in this world of political correctness, it is.


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you libs and dems would support the firing of Maher and Letterman for calling Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman *****, and Palin's daughter a slut?
> 
> 
> why is it the PC only applies to conservatives?   You asshole libtards make me want to piss in your faces and tell you its raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO many things wrong with this here apples/oranges...
> 
> 1. Black servants at a wedding are not political public figures;
> 2. None of the euphemisms you speciously listed are racial;
> 3. Paula Deen is not a comedian;
> 4. Your premise is shaky.  As you'll see if you actually look them up first.  But go ahead -- fetch links.
> 
> Failure.
Click to expand...


Did you read either Deen's testimony or Lisa Jackson's (her accuser) testimony given at the deposition?

I think not. This is all bullshit hype based on allegations and not testimony.

Here's the woman's testimony who is trying to shake Paula Deen down. Under oath. 

*In the plaintiff&#8217;s own words

In Jackson&#8217;s deposition taken Feb. 11, she recounts how Dora Childs, an employee at The Lady & Sons, told her &#8220;probably sometime in 2010&#8221; that she felt discriminated against when a white male kitchen manager was promoted over her, adding, &#8220;and that Paula made racist comments.&#8221;

Deens&#8217; attorney, Franklin, asked Jackson: &#8220;You have never heard Paula make a racist remark, have you?&#8221;

&#8220;Not heard it,&#8221; Jackson replied.

&#8220;You have never known Paula to discriminate against a person based on gender, have you?&#8221;

&#8220;I&#8217;m not aware.&#8221;

&#8220;And you have never known Paula to sexually harass anyone, have you?&#8221;

&#8220;Not me.&#8221;*

Paula Deen: Key details in deposition, court documents overlooked by national media | Amarillo Globe-News


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you libs and dems would support the firing of Maher and Letterman for calling Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman *****, and Palin's daughter a slut?
> 
> 
> why is it the PC only applies to conservatives?   You asshole libtards make me want to piss in your faces and tell you its raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO many things wrong with this here apples/oranges...
> 
> 1. Black servants at a wedding are not political public figures;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They weren't "servants" turd.  They were employees.  And there isn't a shred of evidence the accusation is true.
> 
> 
> 
> So only turds like you get to decide which bad words can end a person's career and which can't?
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Paula Deen is not a comedian;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So liberal comedians are allowed to behave like pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Your premise is shaky.  As you'll see if you actually look them up first.  But go ahead -- fetch links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the premise that people should be held to equal standards of behavior is shaky?  Unfortunately, in this world of political correctness, it is.
Click to expand...


Fingerboy brings The Stupid.  Or as the rest of us call it, "Monday"...

1. it doesn't matter whether it's true; it's the basis of the specious comparison.
2. Again, the whole issue, if it is an issue, is Deen making _*racial *_judgements.  None of the poster's specious comparisons are racial.  Ergo apples/oranges. 
2a. Duh.
3. Comedians skewer people.  Especially public figures (see #1).  That's not what Deen was doing, even if all the allegations are true -- _*nor*_ are they public figures.
3a. Double duh.
4. No, I mean the premise of "calling Palin's daughter a slut".  Have yet to see it.  For that matter, we haven't seen the Bachmann reference either.

Talk is cheap.  As you obvioulsy know.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you libs and dems would support the firing of Maher and Letterman for calling Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachman *****, and Palin's daughter a slut?
> 
> 
> why is it the PC only applies to conservatives?   You asshole libtards make me want to piss in your faces and tell you its raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO many things wrong with this here apples/oranges...
> 
> 1. Black servants at a wedding are not political public figures;
> 2. None of the euphemisms you speciously listed are racial;
> 3. Paula Deen is not a comedian;
> 4. Your premise is shaky.  As you'll see if you actually look them up first.  But go ahead -- fetch links.
> 
> Failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read either Deen's testimony or Lisa Jackson's (her accuser) testimony given at the deposition?
> 
> I think not. This all bullshit hype based on allegations and not testimony.
Click to expand...


Don't need to.  The poster compared the *allegations *with comedians skewering public figures.  If the allegations themselves are specious, that makes his comparison *even more* worthless.   I gave him the benefit of the doubt to show how he was "at best" totally wrong.

I don't really care what's in the deposition.  She's a fucking TV cook who's contract was not renewed -- this site will not permit me to post the word "YAWN" large enough.  As news items go, "trivial" does not begin to describe the import of this fake story the media feed the proletariat with while actual serious things are going on.


----------



## Redfish

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> SO many things wrong with this here apples/oranges...
> 
> 1. Black servants at a wedding are not political public figures;
> 2. None of the euphemisms you speciously listed are racial;
> 3. Paula Deen is not a comedian;
> 4. Your premise is shaky.  As you'll see if you actually look them up first.  But go ahead -- fetch links.
> 
> Failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read either Deen's testimony or Lisa Jackson's (her accuser) testimony given at the deposition?
> 
> I think not. This all bullshit hype based on allegations and not testimony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  The poster compared the *allegations *with comedians skewering public figures.  If the allegations themselves are specious, that makes his comparison *even more* worthless.   I gave him the benefit of the doubt to show how he was "at best" totally wrong.
> 
> I don't really care what's in the deposition.  She's a fucking TV cook who's contract was not renewed -- this site will not permit me to post the word "YAWN" large enough.  As news items go, "trivial" does not begin to describe the import of this fake story the media feed the proletariat with while actual serious things are going on.
Click to expand...


When good people have their reputations and their careers destroyed due to someones idea of what is politically correct, it is a big story.

when the personal destruction is always against one political philosophy and the other side gets away with exactly the same kinds of remarks with no negative actions,  it is a big story.

This is just more political targeting, like the IRS, AP, and Fox news attacks.   when the govt is able to use the media, the courts, and pressure on corporations to destroy their opponents, it is a big story.

Personally, I don't give a crap about Paula Deen,  but political PC targeting must stop.


----------



## bripat9643

Redfish said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read either Deen's testimony or Lisa Jackson's (her accuser) testimony given at the deposition?
> 
> I think not. This all bullshit hype based on allegations and not testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  The poster compared the *allegations *with comedians skewering public figures.  If the allegations themselves are specious, that makes his comparison *even more* worthless.   I gave him the benefit of the doubt to show how he was "at best" totally wrong.
> 
> I don't really care what's in the deposition.  She's a fucking TV cook who's contract was not renewed -- this site will not permit me to post the word "YAWN" large enough.  As news items go, "trivial" does not begin to describe the import of this fake story the media feed the proletariat with while actual serious things are going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When good people have their reputations and their careers destroyed due to someones idea of what is politically correct, it is a big story.
> 
> when the personal destruction is always against one political philosophy and the other side gets away with exactly the same kinds of remarks with no negative actions,  it is a big story.
> 
> This is just more political targeting, like the IRS, AP, and Fox news attacks.   when the govt is able to use the media, the courts, and pressure on corporations to destroy their opponents, it is a big story.
> 
> Personally, I don't give a crap about Paula Deen,  but political PC targeting must stop.
Click to expand...


Hypocrisy is never a big deal for libturds.  It's their stock in trade.


----------



## Spoonman

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



you know i really haven't followed that story.  is that what it was like 40 years ago?   Wow!   Now i am really blown away by all the attention it is getting and the reaction by the food network.   Totally ridiculous.


----------



## Pogo

Redfish said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read either Deen's testimony or Lisa Jackson's (her accuser) testimony given at the deposition?
> 
> I think not. This all bullshit hype based on allegations and not testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  The poster compared the *allegations *with comedians skewering public figures.  If the allegations themselves are specious, that makes his comparison *even more* worthless.   I gave him the benefit of the doubt to show how he was "at best" totally wrong.
> 
> I don't really care what's in the deposition.  She's a fucking TV cook who's contract was not renewed -- this site will not permit me to post the word "YAWN" large enough.  As news items go, "trivial" does not begin to describe the import of this fake story the media feed the proletariat with while actual serious things are going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When good people have their reputations and their careers destroyed due to someones idea of what is politically correct, it is a big story.
> 
> when the personal destruction is always against one political philosophy and the other side gets away with exactly the same kinds of remarks with no negative actions,  it is a big story.
> 
> This is just more political targeting, like the IRS, AP, and Fox news attacks.   when the govt is able to use the media, the courts, and pressure on corporations to destroy their opponents, it is a big story.
> 
> Personally, I don't give a crap about Paula Deen,  but political PC targeting must stop.
Click to expand...


This is _*not *_a political story, regardless how many message board hacks go sniffing around to find out what Paula Deen's fucking voter registration says.  It just isn't, nor is the gummint involved outside of your conspiracy comic books.  This is nothing more than the PC-itis version of Girls Gone Wild, a news theater soap opera for the easily amused, and that's all it is.  In the ocean of Things That Matter, this won't even get your feet wet.  Celebrity sniping.  Yawn. 

I notice those links never showed up.  I figured as much.


----------



## Gracie

Well..Paula seems to already be done huntin', so to speak.....and now the media is going after Kate Goslin.

Kate Gosselin Appears To Make Racist Gesture In Twitter Photo

Don't ya just love the media?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Well..Paula seems to already be done huntin', so to speak.....and now the media is going after Kate Goslin.
> 
> Kate Gosselin Appears To Make Racist Gesture In Twitter Photo
> 
> Don't ya just love the media?



Who the fcuk is Kate Gosselin??  Who cares??  
Going by the description in the linked article, it's not a "racist gesture" anyway.  Some gadfly writer using a stretch to fabricate a story where none exists.  As one of the comments below it says, "it's just a lame way for the Huffington Post to give her some press".  As another says, "lighten up, world".

Still got nothing to do with Politics.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  The poster compared the *allegations *with comedians skewering public figures.  If the allegations themselves are specious, that makes his comparison *even more* worthless.   I gave him the benefit of the doubt to show how he was "at best" totally wrong.
> 
> I don't really care what's in the deposition.  She's a fucking TV cook who's contract was not renewed -- this site will not permit me to post the word "YAWN" large enough.  As news items go, "trivial" does not begin to describe the import of this fake story the media feed the proletariat with while actual serious things are going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When good people have their reputations and their careers destroyed due to someones idea of what is politically correct, it is a big story.
> 
> when the personal destruction is always against one political philosophy and the other side gets away with exactly the same kinds of remarks with no negative actions,  it is a big story.
> 
> This is just more political targeting, like the IRS, AP, and Fox news attacks.   when the govt is able to use the media, the courts, and pressure on corporations to destroy their opponents, it is a big story.
> 
> Personally, I don't give a crap about Paula Deen,  but political PC targeting must stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is _*not *_a political story, regardless how many message board hacks go sniffing around to find out what Paula Deen's fucking voter registration says.  It just isn't, nor is the gummint involved outside of your conspiracy comic books.  This is nothing more than the PC-itis version of Girls Gone Wild, a news theater soap opera for the easily amused, and that's all it is.  In the ocean of Things That Matter, this won't even get your feet wet.  Celebrity sniping.  Yawn.
> 
> I notice those links never showed up.  I figured as much.
Click to expand...


it's political when blacks and comedians can use the term ****** today because they are the special exempt people yet we get to listen to them say the word in jest of course we are all so enlightened today you know....but another person is attacked for just saying it in the worksplace not today but *40 frikkin years ago*.....this indicates a delusional hypersensitivity of political correctness promoted by the left as to what constitutes a 'hate speech' crime....

you libtards can take your 'hate speech' and stick it where the sun don't shine....


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> When good people have their reputations and their careers destroyed due to someones idea of what is politically correct, it is a big story.
> 
> when the personal destruction is always against one political philosophy and the other side gets away with exactly the same kinds of remarks with no negative actions,  it is a big story.
> 
> This is just more political targeting, like the IRS, AP, and Fox news attacks.   when the govt is able to use the media, the courts, and pressure on corporations to destroy their opponents, it is a big story.
> 
> Personally, I don't give a crap about Paula Deen,  but political PC targeting must stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is _*not *_a political story, regardless how many message board hacks go sniffing around to find out what Paula Deen's fucking voter registration says.  It just isn't, nor is the gummint involved outside of your conspiracy comic books.  This is nothing more than the PC-itis version of Girls Gone Wild, a news theater soap opera for the easily amused, and that's all it is.  In the ocean of Things That Matter, this won't even get your feet wet.  Celebrity sniping.  Yawn.
> 
> I notice those links never showed up.  I figured as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's political when blacks and comedians can use the term ****** today because they are the special exempt people yet we get to listen to them say the word in jest of course we are all so enlightened today you know....but another person is attacked for just saying it in the worksplace not today but *40 frikkin years ago*.....this indicates a delusional hypersensitivity of political correctness promoted by the left as to what constitutes a 'hate speech' crime....
> 
> you libtards can take your 'hate speech' and stick it where the sun don't shine....
Click to expand...


That must be where you put your dictionary because obviously you have no idea what the word "political" means....


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is _*not *_a political story, regardless how many message board hacks go sniffing around to find out what Paula Deen's fucking voter registration says.  It just isn't, nor is the gummint involved outside of your conspiracy comic books.  This is nothing more than the PC-itis version of Girls Gone Wild, a news theater soap opera for the easily amused, and that's all it is.  In the ocean of Things That Matter, this won't even get your feet wet.  Celebrity sniping.  Yawn.
> 
> I notice those links never showed up.  I figured as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's political when blacks and comedians can use the term ****** today because they are the special exempt people yet we get to listen to them say the word in jest of course we are all so enlightened today you know....but another person is attacked for just saying it in the worksplace not today but *40 frikkin years ago*.....this indicates a delusional hypersensitivity of political correctness promoted by the left as to what constitutes a 'hate speech' crime....
> 
> you libtards can take your 'hate speech' and stick it where the sun don't shine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That must be where you put your dictionary because obviously you have no idea what the word "political" means....
Click to expand...


how do you think libtard 'hate speech' is getting into our laws......?


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's political when blacks and comedians can use the term ****** today because they are the special exempt people yet we get to listen to them say the word in jest of course we are all so enlightened today you know....but another person is attacked for just saying it in the worksplace not today but *40 frikkin years ago*.....this indicates a delusional hypersensitivity of political correctness promoted by the left as to what constitutes a 'hate speech' crime....
> 
> you libtards can take your 'hate speech' and stick it where the sun don't shine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be where you put your dictionary because obviously you have no idea what the word "political" means....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you think libtard 'hate speech' is getting into our laws......?
Click to expand...


"libtard hate speech"...

You're so dim you don't even get your own self-irony, huh?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Redfish said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read either Deen's testimony or Lisa Jackson's (her accuser) testimony given at the deposition?
> 
> I think not. This all bullshit hype based on allegations and not testimony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  The poster compared the *allegations *with comedians skewering public figures.  If the allegations themselves are specious, that makes his comparison *even more* worthless.   I gave him the benefit of the doubt to show how he was "at best" totally wrong.
> 
> I don't really care what's in the deposition.  She's a fucking TV cook who's contract was not renewed -- this site will not permit me to post the word "YAWN" large enough.  As news items go, "trivial" does not begin to describe the import of this fake story the media feed the proletariat with while actual serious things are going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When good people have their reputations and their careers destroyed due to someones idea of what is politically correct, it is a big story.
Click to expand...


Too bad, Paula lives in a society.  Society has norms.  She didn't fit into societal norms.  So it's not "somebodies" idea of politically correct it's Americas idea of what is and isn't decent.  Blame society boo hoo



> when the personal destruction is always against one political philosophy and the other side gets away with exactly the same kinds of remarks with no negative actions,  it is a big story.



What political side belongs to the ones saying ******?



> This is just more political targeting, like the IRS, AP, and Fox news attacks.   when the govt is able to use the media, the courts, and pressure on corporations to destroy their opponents, it is a big story.



The Free Market let her go, govt had nothing to do with it.  You should attack the free market lol



> Personally, I don't give a crap about Paula Deen,  but political PC targeting must stop.



By the Free Market?  Makes no sense


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must be where you put your dictionary because obviously you have no idea what the word "political" means....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you think libtard 'hate speech' is getting into our laws......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "libtard hate speech"...
> 
> You're so dim you don't even get your own self-irony, huh?
Click to expand...


you're so Dim all you can come up with is an insult because you can't argue the point...


----------



## ScienceRocks

The left wants to destroy our first amendment with things that they don't like. These kinds of people are what our founders created the first amendment against.


----------



## Spoonman

IMO if there is a segment of society where it is ok to use the word, even today, then it is ok for anyone to use it.  If the word is so offensive, it should be eliminated completely. under all circumstances.   no one has earned the right to use the word.  that is a crock of shit.  and until we face up to the reality that the word is offensive or it isn't, it's never going away.


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you think libtard 'hate speech' is getting into our laws......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "libtard hate speech"...
> 
> You're so dim you don't even get your own self-irony, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're so Dim all you can come up with is an insult because you can't argue the point...
Click to expand...


... so that would be a "yes".

"Self-irony" is an insult?  Hey, "libtard hate speech" is _your _phrase...


----------



## Pogo

Matthew said:


> The left wants to destroy our first amendment with things that they don't like. These kinds of people are what our founders created the first amendment against.



DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".

This oughta be good.


----------



## squeeze berry

Pogo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to destroy our first amendment with things that they don't like. These kinds of people are what our founders created the first amendment against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
Click to expand...


let us know when political correctness is applied evenly


----------



## Pogo

squeeze berry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to destroy our first amendment with things that they don't like. These kinds of people are what our founders created the first amendment against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let us know when political correctness is applied evenly
Click to expand...


Let me know when the question draws an actual response.  Or how Paula Deen's contract is affected by any law at all.


----------



## ClosedCaption

squeeze berry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to destroy our first amendment with things that they don't like. These kinds of people are what our founders created the first amendment against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let us know when political correctness is applied evenly
Click to expand...


What does that even mean?  Society should be equal?  Society should do what you like?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "libtard hate speech"...
> 
> You're so dim you don't even get your own self-irony, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're so Dim all you can come up with is an insult because you can't argue the point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... so that would be a "yes".
> 
> "Self-irony" is an insult?  Hey, "libtard hate speech" is _your _phrase...
Click to expand...


typical libtard sputtering....

keep it up libtard....politically you will convince people with a brain to join the conservatives...


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know when political correctness is applied evenly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?  Society should be equal?  Society should do what you like?
Click to expand...


when has any black person been fired for making racist comments or racial slurs?


----------



## ClosedCaption

squeeze berry said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> let us know when political correctness is applied evenly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?  Society should be equal?  Society should do what you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when has any black person been fired for making racist comments or racial slurs?
Click to expand...


I give up, how many?  And how many would make it equal?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Why is the media going crazy over this? They don't show us all the black on white violence within our inner-cities. Innocent whites walking down the street getting beat and killed for no reason.

Oh nooo's that's not news. I know why the media is doing this to Paula dean....


----------



## Mac1958

.

It's not about the law, it's about the culture.  

The PC Police have succeeded in intimidating individuals into (usually) keeping their mouths shut, and businesses into quickly firing people who say the wrong words in public.  People know that if they cross the PC Police they're immediately a target, and it's just not worth the risk.

It's a damn shame.  The PC Police doesn't care if it operates directly contrary to the spirit of the First Amendment.  It just wants to control the language and the conversation.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> It's not about the law, it's about the culture.
> 
> The PC Police have succeeded in intimidating individuals into (usually) keeping their mouths shut, and businesses into quickly firing people who say the wrong words in public.  People know that if they cross the PC Police they're immediately a target, and it's just not worth the risk.
> 
> It's a damn shame.  The PC Police doesn't care if it operates directly contrary to the spirit of the First Amendment.  It just wants to control the language and the conversation.
> 
> .



I'm confused are you referring to the Americans as being the "PC police"?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to destroy our first amendment with things that they don't like. These kinds of people are what our founders created the first amendment against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
Click to expand...


first explain how a TV network has the right to pull Dean's show for something she said *40 frikken years ago*....did she really agree to that kind of silliness in her contract....?

or did the network execs 'read' into the contract something that really wasn't there...because they are hypersensitive libtards who operate with idiotic PC mentalities....who probably also support Mayor Bloomberg and his Big Gulp bans....for them getting rid of Paula Dean and her butter-saturated southern cooking would be a logical step 'forward'....


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're so Dim all you can come up with is an insult because you can't argue the point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so that would be a "yes".
> 
> "Self-irony" is an insult?  Hey, "libtard hate speech" is _your _phrase...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> typical libtard sputtering....
> 
> keep it up libtard....politically you will convince people with a brain to join the conservatives...
Click to expand...


​


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> It's not about the law, it's about the culture.
> 
> The PC Police have succeeded in intimidating individuals into (usually) keeping their mouths shut, and businesses into quickly firing people who say the wrong words in public.  People know that if they cross the PC Police they're immediately a target, and it's just not worth the risk.
> 
> It's a damn shame.  The PC Police doesn't care if it operates directly contrary to the spirit of the First Amendment.  It just wants to control the language and the conversation.
> 
> .



yet culture is what eventually turns into law....it's called politics....


----------



## ScienceRocks

squeeze berry said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to destroy our first amendment with things that they don't like. These kinds of people are what our founders created the first amendment against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> let us know when political correctness is applied evenly
Click to expand...


Won't be applied equally as 
1. The black community will riot
2. the left hates whites and feels that we must feel pain


----------



## ScienceRocks

ScreamingEagle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It's not about the law, it's about the culture.
> 
> The PC Police have succeeded in intimidating individuals into (usually) keeping their mouths shut, and businesses into quickly firing people who say the wrong words in public.  People know that if they cross the PC Police they're immediately a target, and it's just not worth the risk.
> 
> It's a damn shame.  The PC Police doesn't care if it operates directly contrary to the spirit of the First Amendment.  It just wants to control the language and the conversation.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet culture is what eventually turns into law....it's called politics....
Click to expand...


I pray to god that inner-city black culture doesn't replace American culture. 
-72% dadless rate
-5 times murder rate
-a hatred of education 
-many times more likely to join gangs

Stating this is what makes me a racist.


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to destroy our first amendment with things that they don't like. These kinds of people are what our founders created the first amendment against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> first explain how a TV network has the right to pull Dean's show for something she said *40 frikken years ago*....did she really agree to that kind of silliness in her contract....?
> 
> or did the network execs 'read' into the contract something that really wasn't there...because they are hypersensitive libtards who operate with idiotic PC mentalities....who probably also support Mayor Bloomberg and his Big Gulp bans....for them getting rid of Paula Dean and her butter-saturated southern cooking would be a logical step 'forward'....
Click to expand...


"Explain how a TV network has the right"??

So you think private enterprise should be under the thumb of a government deciding who they have a "right" to fire, huh?

Welcome to our country, Gummo.  We don't do that sort of thing here.  Perhaps you want North Korea where they go all authoritarian.  Doesn't work here; we're founded by Liberals.  That means a business has the right to hire and fire who they like and don't like -- and more to the point, who's good or bad for the bottom line.

A "_right to pull the show_"  Jeez Louise.


----------



## ClosedCaption

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left wants to destroy our first amendment with things that they don't like. These kinds of people are what our founders created the first amendment against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> first explain how a TV network has the right to pull Dean's show for something she said *40 frikken years ago*....did she really agree to that kind of silliness in her contract....?
> 
> or did the network execs 'read' into the contract something that really wasn't there...because they are hypersensitive libtards who operate with idiotic PC mentalities....who probably also support Mayor Bloomberg and his Big Gulp bans....for them getting rid of Paula Dean and her butter-saturated southern cooking would be a logical step 'forward'....
Click to expand...


They have the right because they are her employer.  Free Market and all that jazz.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Matthew said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It's not about the law, it's about the culture.
> 
> The PC Police have succeeded in intimidating individuals into (usually) keeping their mouths shut, and businesses into quickly firing people who say the wrong words in public.  People know that if they cross the PC Police they're immediately a target, and it's just not worth the risk.
> 
> It's a damn shame.  The PC Police doesn't care if it operates directly contrary to the spirit of the First Amendment.  It just wants to control the language and the conversation.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet culture is what eventually turns into law....it's called politics....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pray to god that inner-city black culture doesn't replace American culture.
> -72% dadless rate
> -5 times murder rate
> -a hatred of education
> -many times more likely to join gangs
> 
> Stating this is what makes me a racist.
Click to expand...


Stating it doesn't make you racist.  Believing that Blacks are inferior or black hate education makes you racist.  You can be a racist and a mute.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first explain how a TV network has the right to pull Dean's show for something she said *40 frikken years ago*....did she really agree to that kind of silliness in her contract....?
> 
> or did the network execs 'read' into the contract something that really wasn't there...because they are hypersensitive libtards who operate with idiotic PC mentalities....who probably also support Mayor Bloomberg and his Big Gulp bans....for them getting rid of Paula Dean and her butter-saturated southern cooking would be a logical step 'forward'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Explain how a TV network has the right"??
> 
> So you think private enterprise should be under the thumb of a government deciding who they have a "right" to fire, huh?
> 
> Welcome to our country, Gummo.  We don't do that sort of thing here.  Perhaps you want North Korea where they go all authoritarian.  Doesn't work here; we're founded by Liberals.  That means a business has the right to hire and fire who they like and don't like -- and more to the point, who's good or bad for the bottom line.
> 
> A "_right to pull the show_"  Jeez Louise.
Click to expand...


going back *40 frikken years *is a tad stretching it don't you think......?  you'd think the statute of limitations would have run out for her PC crime....

if not....then it appears Americans need better legal representation when working with another company....or working for anybody for that matter....


----------



## ScienceRocks

ClosedCaption said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> yet culture is what eventually turns into law....it's called politics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pray to god that inner-city black culture doesn't replace American culture.
> -72% dadless rate
> -5 times murder rate
> -a hatred of education
> -many times more likely to join gangs
> 
> Stating this is what makes me a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stating it doesn't make you racist.  Believing that Blacks are inferior or black hate education makes you racist.  You can be a racist and a mute.
Click to expand...


Would you agree that the inner-city black culture is kind of inferior? Let's be honest none of the above is good.


----------



## ScienceRocks

ClosedCaption said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first explain how a TV network has the right to pull Dean's show for something she said *40 frikken years ago*....did she really agree to that kind of silliness in her contract....?
> 
> or did the network execs 'read' into the contract something that really wasn't there...because they are hypersensitive libtards who operate with idiotic PC mentalities....who probably also support Mayor Bloomberg and his Big Gulp bans....for them getting rid of Paula Dean and her butter-saturated southern cooking would be a logical step 'forward'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have the right because they are her employer.  Free Market and all that jazz.
Click to expand...



Then it is their business. Why is the media going nuts? My beef is the media.


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that even mean?  Society should be equal?  Society should do what you like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when has any black person been fired for making racist comments or racial slurs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I give up, how many?  And how many would make it equal?
Click to expand...


IOW none

thanks for proving my point


----------



## ClosedCaption

Matthew said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray to god that inner-city black culture doesn't replace American culture.
> -72% dadless rate
> -5 times murder rate
> -a hatred of education
> -many times more likely to join gangs
> 
> Stating this is what makes me a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stating it doesn't make you racist.  Believing that Blacks are inferior or black hate education makes you racist.  You can be a racist and a mute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you agree that the inner-city black culture is kind of inferior? Let's be honest none of the above is good.
Click to expand...


No.  I say that because there is no inner city black culture, suburban black culture, backroads black culture etc.

You choose to believe those things and that's what makes you a racist.


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DO explain how a TV network declining to renew a contract amounts to "the left destroying the First Amendment".
> 
> This oughta be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first explain how a TV network has the right to pull Dean's show for something she said *40 frikken years ago*....did she really agree to that kind of silliness in her contract....?
> 
> or did the network execs 'read' into the contract something that really wasn't there...because they are hypersensitive libtards who operate with idiotic PC mentalities....who probably also support Mayor Bloomberg and his Big Gulp bans....for them getting rid of Paula Dean and her butter-saturated southern cooking would be a logical step 'forward'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have the right because they are her employer.  Free Market and all that jazz.
Click to expand...


then eliminate AA

free market and all that jazz


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Matthew said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> first explain how a TV network has the right to pull Dean's show for something she said *40 frikken years ago*....did she really agree to that kind of silliness in her contract....?
> 
> or did the network execs 'read' into the contract something that really wasn't there...because they are hypersensitive libtards who operate with idiotic PC mentalities....who probably also support Mayor Bloomberg and his Big Gulp bans....for them getting rid of Paula Dean and her butter-saturated southern cooking would be a logical step 'forward'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have the right because they are her employer.  Free Market and all that jazz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is their business. Why is the media going nuts? My beef is the media.
Click to expand...


technically speaking....yes....

the liberal media are trained seals.....they learn their garbage in the liberal schools....


----------



## Pogo

Matthew said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> first explain how a TV network has the right to pull Dean's show for something she said *40 frikken years ago*....did she really agree to that kind of silliness in her contract....?
> 
> or did the network execs 'read' into the contract something that really wasn't there...because they are hypersensitive libtards who operate with idiotic PC mentalities....who probably also support Mayor Bloomberg and his Big Gulp bans....for them getting rid of Paula Dean and her butter-saturated southern cooking would be a logical step 'forward'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have the right because they are her employer.  Free Market and all that jazz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is their business. Why is the media going nuts?* My beef is the media*.
Click to expand...


Your spleen is vented in the proper place, but there is another side to this coin, to wit: why are the unwashed masses paying any attention to a bullshit story like this?  Take away all this attention and faux outrage, and the network has nothing to react to, no action is taken, life goes on as before.

Media makes stories out of bullshit like this because their watchers and listeners and readers _enable _it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

squeeze berry said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> first explain how a TV network has the right to pull Dean's show for something she said *40 frikken years ago*....did she really agree to that kind of silliness in her contract....?
> 
> or did the network execs 'read' into the contract something that really wasn't there...because they are hypersensitive libtards who operate with idiotic PC mentalities....who probably also support Mayor Bloomberg and his Big Gulp bans....for them getting rid of Paula Dean and her butter-saturated southern cooking would be a logical step 'forward'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have the right because they are her employer.  Free Market and all that jazz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then eliminate AA
> 
> free market and all that jazz
Click to expand...


Free market has shown to be not so free.  Whos fault is that?


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the right because they are her employer.  Free Market and all that jazz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is their business. Why is the media going nuts? My beef is the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> technically speaking....yes....
> 
> the liberal media are trained seals.....they learn their garbage in the liberal schools....
Click to expand...


So you're abandoning your point, having lost it, and are now flailing about in desperation.

It's a slow and painful death.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the right because they are her employer.  Free Market and all that jazz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is their business. Why is the media going nuts?* My beef is the media*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your spleen is vented in the proper place, but there is another side to this coin, to wit: why are the unwashed masses paying any attention to a bullshit story like this?  Take away all this attention and faux outrage, and the network has nothing to react to, no action is taken, life goes on as before.
> 
> Media makes stories out of bullshit like this because their watchers and listeners and readers _enable _it.
Click to expand...


why all the attention...? 

because contrary to Bloomberg-style libtard PCers the public actually LIKES Paula Dean's southern-style cooking.....?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is their business. Why is the media going nuts? My beef is the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technically speaking....yes....
> 
> the liberal media are trained seals.....they learn their garbage in the liberal schools....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're abandoning your point, having lost it, and are now flailing about in desperation.
> 
> It's a slow and painful death.
Click to expand...


i never abandoned my point......this is politics pure and simple....


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have the right because they are her employer.  Free Market and all that jazz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then eliminate AA
> 
> free market and all that jazz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Free market has shown to be not so free.  Whos fault is that?
Click to expand...


which way do you want it?

You were the first to mention free market and all that jazz.

You really are not very good at this. You go around in circles.


----------



## Kondor3

So... what's it gonna be for ol' Paula? Electric chair? Firing squad? Lethal injection? Chinese bullet to the head? Draw and quarter? Guillotine? Crossed palm trees? Gas chamber? Beheading?


----------



## ClosedCaption

squeeze berry said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> then eliminate AA
> 
> free market and all that jazz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free market has shown to be not so free.  Whos fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which way do you want it?
> 
> You were the first to mention free market and all that jazz.
> 
> You really are not very good at this. You go around in circles.
Click to expand...


So you want to what?  Ignore the unfreeness of the Free Market?  Wanna play pretend?


----------



## squeeze berry

Kondor3 said:


> So... what's it gonna be for ol' Paula? Electric chair? Firing squad? Lethal injection? Chinese bullet to the head? Draw and quarter? Guillotine? Crossed palm trees? Gas chamber? Beheading?



that's  ^getting off easy.

In this day and age being labeled a racist, which can only be a white person, is worse than death by any means.

Death can't erase the stain of being accused of being a racist


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Kondor3 said:


> So... what's it gonna be for ol' Paula? Electric chair? Firing squad? Lethal injection? Chinese bullet to the head? Draw and quarter? Guillotine? Crossed palm trees? Gas chamber? Beheading?



or death by butter.....?


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free market has shown to be not so free.  Whos fault is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which way do you want it?
> 
> You were the first to mention free market and all that jazz.
> 
> You really are not very good at this. You go around in circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to what?  Ignore the unfreeness of the Free Market?  Wanna play pretend?
Click to expand...


you are a hypocrite


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then it is their business. Why is the media going nuts?* My beef is the media*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your spleen is vented in the proper place, but there is another side to this coin, to wit: why are the unwashed masses paying any attention to a bullshit story like this?  Take away all this attention and faux outrage, and the network has nothing to react to, no action is taken, life goes on as before.
> 
> Media makes stories out of bullshit like this because their watchers and listeners and readers _enable _it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why all the attention...?
> 
> because contrary to Bloomberg-style libtard PCers the public actually LIKES Paula Dean's southern-style cooking.....?
Click to expand...


Speak for yourself, I never heard of her until these threads.  It was only because there was another thread that I even figured out what the fuck this thread was about, since it never identified "Dean".

I mean, who the fuck CARES.  Really.


----------



## Roadrunner

I guess LBJ should be posthumously impeached for his comments using the "N" word.


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> technically speaking....yes....
> 
> the liberal media are trained seals.....they learn their garbage in the liberal schools....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're abandoning your point, having lost it, and are now flailing about in desperation.
> 
> It's a slow and painful death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never abandoned my point......this is politics pure and simple....
Click to expand...


....and once again, around in circles.  At this point of the circle your task is to demonstrate how a private business making a business decision about not renewing one of its shows, has anything to do with politics, government, the First Amendment, the left or the right.

And your next move is, having no answer for that, to make some snarky remark about "libtards"... etc etc etc


----------



## bigrebnc1775

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



Byrd was praised for it.


----------



## Pogo

Roadrunner said:


> I guess LBJ should be posthumously impeached for his comments using the "N" word.



-which if you refer to CrusaderFrank's post are undocumented hearsay anyway ...


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... what's it gonna be for ol' Paula? Electric chair? Firing squad? Lethal injection? Chinese bullet to the head? Draw and quarter? Guillotine? Crossed palm trees? Gas chamber? Beheading?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or death by butter.....?
Click to expand...


 Touché


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your spleen is vented in the proper place, but there is another side to this coin, to wit: why are the unwashed masses paying any attention to a bullshit story like this?  Take away all this attention and faux outrage, and the network has nothing to react to, no action is taken, life goes on as before.
> 
> Media makes stories out of bullshit like this because their watchers and listeners and readers _enable _it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why all the attention...?
> 
> because contrary to Bloomberg-style libtard PCers the public actually LIKES Paula Dean's southern-style cooking.....?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself, I never heard of her until these threads.  It was only because there was another thread that I even figured out what the fuck this thread was about, since it never identified "Dean".
> 
> I mean, who the fuck CARES.  Really.
Click to expand...


what kind of liberal are you anyway....?   you're SUPPOSED to CARE about the welfare of others....even to the point of telling others what they can eat and drink....and what others can say or not say *40 frikken years ago*.....


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> why all the attention...?
> 
> because contrary to Bloomberg-style libtard PCers the public actually LIKES Paula Dean's southern-style cooking.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself, I never heard of her until these threads.  It was only because there was another thread that I even figured out what the fuck this thread was about, since it never identified "Dean".
> 
> I mean, who the fuck CARES.  Really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what kind of liberal are you anyway....?   you're SUPPOSED to CARE about the welfare of others....even to the point of telling others what they can eat and drink....and what others can say or not say *40 frikken years ago*.....
Click to expand...


So much for those mindless labels.  I keep telling you label-fetishists...


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're abandoning your point, having lost it, and are now flailing about in desperation.
> 
> It's a slow and painful death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never abandoned my point......this is politics pure and simple....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....and once again, around in circles.  At this point of the circle your task is to demonstrate how a private business making a business decision about not renewing one of its shows, has anything to do with politics, government, the First Amendment, the left or the right.
> 
> And your next move is, having no answer for that, to make some snarky remark about "libtards"... etc etc etc
Click to expand...


i've already pointed out the PC hypersensitivity which obviously led to the network's decision to ban a popular southern cooking star for saying '******' *40 frikken years ago*......

if you can't understand how that is political in nature then there is no hope for you....and i hold to the label 'libtard'....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pogo said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess LBJ should be posthumously impeached for his comments using the "N" word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -which if you refer to CrusaderFrank's post are undocumented hearsay anyway ...
Click to expand...


How about kkk Robert Byrd? Hell he was he praised at his funeral.


----------



## ClosedCaption

squeeze berry said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> which way do you want it?
> 
> You were the first to mention free market and all that jazz.
> 
> You really are not very good at this. You go around in circles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to what?  Ignore the unfreeness of the Free Market?  Wanna play pretend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a hypocrite
Click to expand...


Thanks for the nothing burger.  It was delicious.


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never abandoned my point......this is politics pure and simple....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and once again, around in circles.  At this point of the circle your task is to demonstrate how a private business making a business decision about not renewing one of its shows, has anything to do with politics, government, the First Amendment, the left or the right.
> 
> And your next move is, having no answer for that, to make some snarky remark about "libtards"... etc etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've already pointed out the PC hypersensitivity which obviously led to the network's decision to ban a popular southern cooking star for saying '******' *40 frikken years ago*......
> 
> if you can't understand how that is political in nature then there is no hope for you....and i hold to the label 'libtard'....
Click to expand...


Again for the feeble minded -- that's a business decision, not politics.  It's not under any law.  They had a contract, the contract won't be renewed.  So-- what, you want the government to step in and force them to write a new contract for Paula Freaking Deen?  Really?

Show me how it's _not _their right to sign the contract that works for them and their bottom line.
Show me what law, or politician, or Constitutional phrase, is _preventing _them from doing that.

And you wanna fling "tards"?
Duh?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....and once again, around in circles.  At this point of the circle your task is to demonstrate how a private business making a business decision about not renewing one of its shows, has anything to do with politics, government, the First Amendment, the left or the right.
> 
> And your next move is, having no answer for that, to make some snarky remark about "libtards"... etc etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've already pointed out the PC hypersensitivity which obviously led to the network's decision to ban a popular southern cooking star for saying '******' *40 frikken years ago*......
> 
> if you can't understand how that is political in nature then there is no hope for you....and i hold to the label 'libtard'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again for the feeble minded -- that's a business decision, not politics.  It's not under any law.  They had a contract, the contract won't be renewed.  So-- what, you want the government to step in and force them to write a new contract for Paula Freaking Deen?  Really?
> 
> Show me how it's _not _their right to sign the contract that works for them and their bottom line.
> Show me what law, or politician, or Constitutional phrase, is _preventing _them from doing that.
> 
> And you wanna fling "tards"?
> Duh?
Click to expand...


listen carefully 'tard....i never claimed that the business did not have the right to rescind their contract....what i am claiming is they did it for POLITICAL idiotic PC reasons....

this is just one example how leftie libtard ideas affect the business world in negative ways....think of all the people on that show who will lose their jobs and all the families that will be affected.....all just because of something she said *40 frikken years ago*....


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> i've already pointed out the PC hypersensitivity which obviously led to the network's decision to ban a popular southern cooking star for saying '******' *40 frikken years ago*......
> 
> if you can't understand how that is political in nature then there is no hope for you....and i hold to the label 'libtard'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again for the feeble minded -- that's a business decision, not politics.  It's not under any law.  They had a contract, the contract won't be renewed.  So-- what, you want the government to step in and force them to write a new contract for Paula Freaking Deen?  Really?
> 
> Show me how it's _not _their right to sign the contract that works for them and their bottom line.
> Show me what law, or politician, or Constitutional phrase, is _preventing _them from doing that.
> 
> And you wanna fling "tards"?
> Duh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> listen carefully 'tard....i never claimed that the business did not have the right to rescind their contract....what i am claiming is they did it for POLITICAL idiotic PC reasons....
> 
> this is just one example how leftie libtard ideas affect the business world in negative ways....think of all the people on that show who will lose their jobs and all the families that will be affected.....all just because of something she said *40 frikken years ago*....
Click to expand...


The Food Network is not in the world of politics.  It's in *entertainment*.

Dumbass.

Incidentally, the people who work on that show would be stringers and/or employees of a production company (or the channel itself).  They'll simply be working on some other show.  Perhaps the one that replaces Deen.  The network still has the same amount of programming, whether it's the Deen show or not.  What, you think a cameraperson can't work unless Paula Deen is involved?  A special "Deen camera"?

Dumbass.


----------



## mamooth

When did 2007 become "40 years ago"? Must be that conservative math in action again. You know, the same math they use to propose balanced budgets.

And when did Democrats attacking a Democrat for racism become "hypocrisy"? Must be that conservative logic in action again. After all, the more accurate word to use would seem to be "consistency".


----------



## Pogo

mamooth said:


> When did 2007 become "40 years ago"? Must be that *conservative math in action again*. You know, the same math they use to propose balanced budgets.
> 
> And when did Democrats attacking a Democrat for racism become "hypocrisy"? Must be that conservative logic in action again. After all, the more accurate word to use would seem to be "consistency".



Somebody borrowed Karl Rove's calculator?


----------



## tinydancer

mamooth said:


> When did 2007 become "40 years ago"? Must be that conservative math in action again. You know, the same math they use to propose balanced budgets.
> 
> And when did Democrats attacking a Democrat for racism become "hypocrisy"? Must be that conservative logic in action again. After all, the more accurate word to use would seem to be "consistency".



You are believing allegations. Not testimony under oath given in the deposition by the woman who is suing Paula and her brother.

Here ya go! Jackson never ever heard Paula Deen make a racist remark. It's all bullshit hype in the media. Liberals smearing this garbage all over themselves.

* In the plaintiff&#8217;s own words

In Jackson&#8217;s deposition taken Feb. 11, she recounts how Dora Childs, an employee at The Lady & Sons, told her &#8220;probably sometime in 2010&#8221; that she felt discriminated against when a white male kitchen manager was promoted over her, adding, &#8220;and that Paula made racist comments.&#8221;

Deens&#8217; attorney, Franklin, asked Jackson: &#8220;You have never heard Paula make a racist remark, have you?&#8221;

&#8220;Not heard it,&#8221; Jackson replied.

&#8220;You have never known Paula to discriminate against a person based on gender, have you?&#8221;

&#8220;I&#8217;m not aware.&#8221;

&#8220;And you have never known Paula to sexually harass anyone, have you?&#8221;

&#8220;Not me.&#8221;  *

http://amarillo.com/news/local-news...eposition-court-documents-overlooked-national


----------



## ClosedCaption

Eagle thinks the world would be a better place if Ppl could use the word ****** without repercussions.  Not honky, mike or wop tho.  That would be wrong.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

As a conservative BUSINESS owner I have no problem with her freedom of speech nor the decision of the business to fire her. We bitch all the time about employees that CANT be fired and now that one is we bitch. This is how a free market works, deal with it.
If her services are valuable someone else will happily pick her up.


----------



## Pogo

Grampa Murked U said:


> As a conservative BUSINESS owner I have no problem with her freedom of speech nor the decision of the business to fire her. We bitch all the time about employees that CANT be fired and now that one is we bitch. This is how a free market works, deal with it.
> If her services are valuable someone else will happily pick her up.



Exactly.  And there's no such thing as "bad" publicity.
Worked out for Martha Stewart didn't it?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again for the feeble minded -- that's a business decision, not politics.  It's not under any law.  They had a contract, the contract won't be renewed.  So-- what, you want the government to step in and force them to write a new contract for Paula Freaking Deen?  Really?
> 
> Show me how it's _not _their right to sign the contract that works for them and their bottom line.
> Show me what law, or politician, or Constitutional phrase, is _preventing _them from doing that.
> 
> And you wanna fling "tards"?
> Duh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> listen carefully 'tard....i never claimed that the business did not have the right to rescind their contract....what i am claiming is they did it for POLITICAL idiotic PC reasons....
> 
> this is just one example how leftie libtard ideas affect the business world in negative ways....think of all the people on that show who will lose their jobs and all the families that will be affected.....all just because of something she said *40 frikken years ago*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Food Network is not in the world of politics.  It's in *entertainment*.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> Incidentally, the people who work on that show would be stringers and/or employees of a production company (or the channel itself).  They'll simply be working on some other show.  Perhaps the one that replaces Deen.  The network still has the same amount of programming, whether it's the Deen show or not.  What, you think a cameraperson can't work unless Paula Deen is involved?  A special "Deen camera"?
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


you are really too stupid to argue with...


----------



## ScreamingEagle

ClosedCaption said:


> Eagle thinks the world would be a better place if Ppl could use the word ****** without repercussions.  Not honky, mike or wop tho.  That would be wrong.



so why aren't libtards also banning words like.... honky....wop.....****...redneck....white trash....wigger.....?

gosh....so many nasty (n-words?) words.....and so few banned.......does that mean discrimination....?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Pogo said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did 2007 become "40 years ago"? Must be that *conservative math in action again*. You know, the same math they use to propose balanced budgets.
> 
> And when did Democrats attacking a Democrat for racism become "hypocrisy"? Must be that conservative logic in action again. After all, the more accurate word to use would seem to be "consistency".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody borrowed Karl Rove's calculator?
Click to expand...


i guess Frankie did......he said it in the title of the thread......but no one has got on him.....


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle thinks the world would be a better place if Ppl could use the word ****** without repercussions.  Not honky, mike or wop tho.  That would be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why aren't libtards also banning words like.... honky....wop.....****...redneck....white trash....wigger.....?
> 
> gosh....so many nasty (n-words?) words.....and so few banned.......does that mean discrimination....?
Click to expand...


You're really too stupid to read.  Nobody "banned" any of the above in the first place.  You just want total control over private business.  And you can't even figure this out by yourself, insisting that a private enterprise's entertainment TV program is "politics".  You've failed to show how any laws or Constitutions or "libtards" have anything to do with the Food Network, beyond the fact that everybody has to eat.

Screwball.


----------



## ScienceRocks

ClosedCaption said:


> Eagle thinks the world would be a better place if Ppl could use the word ****** without repercussions.  Not honky, mike or wop tho.  That would be wrong.



Blacks already use the words like Honky, cracker, etc without repercussions. Do you want the media driving down your throat?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle thinks the world would be a better place if Ppl could use the word ****** without repercussions.  Not honky, mike or wop tho.  That would be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why aren't libtards also banning words like.... honky....wop.....****...redneck....white trash....wigger.....?
> 
> gosh....so many nasty (n-words?) words.....and so few banned.......does that mean discrimination....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really too stupid to read.  Nobody "banned" any of the above in the first place.  You just want total control over private business.  And you can't even figure this out by yourself, insisting that a private enterprise's entertainment TV program is "politics".  You've failed to show how any laws or Constitutions or "libtards" have anything to do with the Food Network, beyond the fact that everybody has to eat.
> 
> Screwball.
Click to expand...


you keep holding on to your failed argument......guess you must be a 'bitter clinger'....

oh wait....that bit of hate speech has already been taken...


----------



## Sunshine

Grampa Murked U said:


> As a conservative BUSINESS owner I have no problem with her freedom of speech nor the decision of the business to fire her. We bitch all the time about employees that CANT be fired and now that one is we bitch. This is how a free market works, deal with it.
> If her services are valuable someone else will happily pick her up.



Every business has to have people they can trust at the management level.  It is highly unlikely that the woman was hired to bop in and take over every single little thing.  But, it is also highly likely that she though she was.  OR, she saw an opportunity to extort money if she waited long enough.  I have worked in places where some horrible things have been said about staff and patients.  I have tried not to say them myself because my role as a nurse at any level is to advocate for the patient.  You can't advocate for the patient if you openly detest him/her and you can't manage your staff if you are backbiting them.  This woman clearly had an agenda when she took the job, to become Paula Deen, LLC. 

I don't know what Paula Deen did or did not say, or did or did not do. But she is one of my most admired people and will stay that way for two reasons.  1) she overcame a mental illness that few ever overcome.  2)  She took something ordinary and made millions at it.  

It is not unusual for there to be usurpers in her type of business, because it is so ordinary that everyone thinks they can do it.  But, reality is, it takes creativity and talent.  And only Paula Deen gets to be Paula Deen, LLC.


----------



## Pogo

ClosedCaption said:


> Eagle thinks the world would be a better place if Ppl could use the word ****** without repercussions.  Not honky, mike or wop tho.  That would be wrong.



There is a restaurant in my mother's town called "Li'l Dagos".  As long as they keep that name, they'll never get my business; it would be an insult to my Sicilian girlfriend to do so.

Unlike Eagle though, I don't see it as a political issue and don't expect the gummint to step in and force them to change their name.  It's a business decision, and they have to live with it.


----------



## tinydancer

Sunshine said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a conservative BUSINESS owner I have no problem with her freedom of speech nor the decision of the business to fire her. We bitch all the time about employees that CANT be fired and now that one is we bitch. This is how a free market works, deal with it.
> If her services are valuable someone else will happily pick her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every business has to have people they can trust at the management level.  It is highly unlikely that the woman was hired to bop in and take over every single little thing.  But, it is also highly likely that she though she was.  OR, she saw an opportunity to extort money if she waited long enough.  I have worked in places where some horrible things have been said about staff and patients.  I have tried not to say them myself because my role as a nurse at any level is to advocate for the patient.  You can't advocate for the patient if you openly detest him/her and you can't manage your staff if you are backbiting them.  This woman clearly had an agenda when she took the job, to become Paula Deen, LLC.
> 
> I don't know what Paula Deen did or did not say, or did or did not do. But she is one of my most admired people and will stay that way for two reasons.  1) she overcame a mental illness that few ever overcome.  2)  She took something ordinary and made millions at it.
> 
> It is not unusual for there to be usurpers in her type of business, because it is so ordinary that everyone thinks they can do it.  But, reality is, it takes creativity and talent.  And only Paula Deen gets to be Paula Deen, LLC.
Click to expand...


It's a shakedown. What has truly amazed me about this situation is the visceral attack on a truly fine lady who overcame so much.

Everyone has been attacking her over allegations. In her actual testimony at the deposition
Lisa Jackson under oath admitted she had never ever heard Paula Deen say a racist phrase.

It's crazy what the libs are doing to her. I really don't think they realize not only is she a Democrat but she personally campaigned for Obama in 2008 and if I remember correctly she had Michelle on her show.

Now to even crazier than the deposition is this letter Lisa wrote to Paula and her brother two months before she quit.

*Deen&#8217;s attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010. 

The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.

The letter outlined Jackson&#8217;s proposal to turn Uncle Bubba&#8217;s Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.

In it, Jackson gushes, &#8220;When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.

 I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own&#8230;.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options&#8230;.

When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.

 He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own&#8230;

Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.&#8221;

Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*

Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online


----------



## tinydancer

And this makes me think you hit the nail on the head Sunshine. 

* 
The letter outlined Jackson&#8217;s proposal to turn Uncle Bubba&#8217;s Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.*

You honest to goodness put the freaking puck in the net. Sunshine shoots, she scores!!!!!

*  This woman clearly had an agenda when she took the job, to become Paula Deen, LLC*

Bingo!


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> And this makes me think you hit the nail on the head Sunshine.
> 
> *
> The letter outlined Jacksons proposal to turn Uncle Bubbas Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.*
> 
> You honest to goodness put the freaking puck in the net. Sunshine shoots, she scores!!!!!
> 
> *  This woman clearly had an agenda when she took the job, to become Paula Deen, LLC*
> 
> Bingo!



Thanks girl.  You are not slow on the uptake either!


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a conservative BUSINESS owner I have no problem with her freedom of speech nor the decision of the business to fire her. We bitch all the time about employees that CANT be fired and now that one is we bitch. This is how a free market works, deal with it.
> If her services are valuable someone else will happily pick her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every business has to have people they can trust at the management level.  It is highly unlikely that the woman was hired to bop in and take over every single little thing.  But, it is also highly likely that she though she was.  OR, she saw an opportunity to extort money if she waited long enough.  I have worked in places where some horrible things have been said about staff and patients.  I have tried not to say them myself because my role as a nurse at any level is to advocate for the patient.  You can't advocate for the patient if you openly detest him/her and you can't manage your staff if you are backbiting them.  This woman clearly had an agenda when she took the job, to become Paula Deen, LLC.
> 
> I don't know what Paula Deen did or did not say, or did or did not do. But she is one of my most admired people and will stay that way for two reasons.  1) she overcame a mental illness that few ever overcome.  2)  She took something ordinary and made millions at it.
> 
> It is not unusual for there to be usurpers in her type of business, because it is so ordinary that everyone thinks they can do it.  But, reality is, it takes creativity and talent.  And only Paula Deen gets to be Paula Deen, LLC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shakedown. What has truly amazed me about this situation is the visceral attack on a truly fine lady who overcame so much.
> 
> Everyone has been attacking her over allegations. In her actual testimony at the deposition
> Lisa Jackson under oath admitted she had never ever heard Paula Deen say a racist phrase.
> 
> It's crazy what the libs are doing to her. I really don't think they realize not only is she a Democrat but she personally campaigned for Obama in 2008 and if I remember correctly she had Michelle on her show.
> 
> Now to even crazier than the deposition is this letter Lisa wrote to Paula and her brother two months before she quit.
> 
> *Deens attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010.
> 
> The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.
> 
> The letter outlined Jacksons proposal to turn Uncle Bubbas Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.
> 
> In it, Jackson gushes, When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.
> 
> I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options.
> 
> When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.
> 
> He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own
> 
> Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.
> 
> Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*
> 
> Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online
Click to expand...


But then, they tend to be reactionaries about pretty much everything.  So, their behavior regarding Paula is no surprise.  People have been electing black politicians all over the south for decades.  But the can't seem to take any notice.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a conservative BUSINESS owner I have no problem with her freedom of speech nor the decision of the business to fire her. We bitch all the time about employees that CANT be fired and now that one is we bitch. This is how a free market works, deal with it.
> If her services are valuable someone else will happily pick her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every business has to have people they can trust at the management level.  It is highly unlikely that the woman was hired to bop in and take over every single little thing.  But, it is also highly likely that she though she was.  OR, she saw an opportunity to extort money if she waited long enough.  I have worked in places where some horrible things have been said about staff and patients.  I have tried not to say them myself because my role as a nurse at any level is to advocate for the patient.  You can't advocate for the patient if you openly detest him/her and you can't manage your staff if you are backbiting them.  This woman clearly had an agenda when she took the job, to become Paula Deen, LLC.
> 
> I don't know what Paula Deen did or did not say, or did or did not do. But she is one of my most admired people and will stay that way for two reasons.  1) she overcame a mental illness that few ever overcome.  2)  She took something ordinary and made millions at it.
> 
> It is not unusual for there to be usurpers in her type of business, because it is so ordinary that everyone thinks they can do it.  But, reality is, it takes creativity and talent.  And only Paula Deen gets to be Paula Deen, LLC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shakedown. What has truly amazed me about this situation is the visceral attack on a truly fine lady who overcame so much.
> 
> Everyone has been attacking her over allegations. In her actual testimony at the deposition
> Lisa Jackson under oath admitted she had never ever heard Paula Deen say a racist phrase.
> 
> It's crazy what the libs are doing to her. I really don't think they realize not only is she a Democrat but she personally campaigned for Obama in 2008 and if I remember correctly she had Michelle on her show.
> 
> Now to even crazier than the deposition is this letter Lisa wrote to Paula and her brother two months before she quit.
> 
> *Deen&#8217;s attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010.
> 
> The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.
> 
> The letter outlined Jackson&#8217;s proposal to turn Uncle Bubba&#8217;s Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.
> 
> In it, Jackson gushes, &#8220;When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.
> 
> I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own&#8230;.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options&#8230;.
> 
> When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.
> 
> He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own&#8230;
> 
> Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.&#8221;
> 
> Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*
> 
> Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online
Click to expand...


Maybe so.  I can't be bothered to sniff around inside this thing but if you did, perhaps it is a shakedown.  Sounds entirely plausible.

So what the fuck does that have to do with "liburrals"?  Or politics?


----------



## Sunshine

Telling someone that if they don't give you a lot of money, you will ruin their life is extortion.  Extortion is a crime punishable by incarceration.


----------



## hortysir

400+ post-count thread over a fucking word.

Apparently this word was spoken by someone that no-fucking-body even likes!

Acting like a bunch of 4yr olds with their feelings hurt.

If you do not like someone how in the flying fuck can you care what they have to say?
Go to the Dollar Tree and buy your self a new pacifier and STFU


----------



## Sunshine

hortysir said:


> 400+ post-count thread over a fucking word.
> 
> Apparently this word was spoken by someone that no-fucking-body even likes!
> 
> Acting like a bunch of 4yr olds with their feelings hurt.
> 
> If you do not like someone how in the flying fuck can you care what they have to say?
> Go to the Dollar Tree and buy your self a new pacifier and STFU



I did post a thread with the full complaint.  Jackson v Deen. Check it out.  It is about way more than just a word.  It is clear that someone intended to ruin her life and has set out to do so.


----------



## Connery

Sunshine said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 400+ post-count thread over a fucking word.
> 
> Apparently this word was spoken by someone that no-fucking-body even likes!
> 
> Acting like a bunch of 4yr olds with their feelings hurt.
> 
> If you do not like someone how in the flying fuck can you care what they have to say?
> Go to the Dollar Tree and buy your self a new pacifier and STFU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did post a thread with the full complaint.  Jackson v Deen. Check it out.  It is about way more than just a word.  It is clear that someone intended to ruin her life and has set out to do so.
Click to expand...



Perhaps, it seems to me that if Dean were nor a celebrity this would be a straight employment case.


----------



## ClosedCaption

ScreamingEagle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle thinks the world would be a better place if Ppl could use the word ****** without repercussions.  Not honky, mike or wop tho.  That would be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so why aren't libtards also banning words like.... honky....wop.....****...redneck....white trash....wigger.....?
> 
> gosh....so many nasty (n-words?) words.....and so few banned.......does that mean discrimination....?
Click to expand...


I'll let you in on a secret Vicky Von Victim, no one has banned those words.  Those words aren't socially acceptable.  Words mean things, understand?

You don't like earth, you're welcome to leave.  You don't even know what you're mad about but dang gummit youre a hopping mad.


----------



## Pop23

I think Paula Deans funny

That makes he a comedian

Now she's off the hook, Right?

Comedians can't be held liable for those unforgivable words.


----------



## bripat9643

The fact the Paula Dean is an Obama supporter is the silver lining to this cloud.  What could be more amusing than a bunch of rabid democrats viciously tearing apart one of their own?  All I can say is "there is a god."


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> The fact the Paula Dean is an Obama supporter is the silver lining to this cloud.  What could be more amusing than a bunch of rabid democrats viciously tearing apart one of their own?  All I can say is "there is a god."



This isn't a poltical story, ya fuggin' hack.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact the Paula Dean is an Obama supporter is the silver lining to this cloud.  What could be more amusing than a bunch of rabid democrats viciously tearing apart one of their own?  All I can say is "there is a god."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a poltical story, ya fuggin' hack.
Click to expand...


Sure it is.  It's about a how political correctness destroys people.  PC is an invention of the left, so what we have here is the monster created by the left destroying one of its own.

Go libturds: destroy Paula Dean!  

She won't be having any more Democrats on her cooking show any longer, I'll wager.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact the Paula Dean is an Obama supporter is the silver lining to this cloud.  What could be more amusing than a bunch of rabid democrats viciously tearing apart one of their own?  All I can say is "there is a god."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a poltical story, ya fuggin' hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  It's about a how political correctness destroys people.  PC is an invention of the left, so what we have here is the monster created by the left destroying one of its own.
> 
> Go libturds: destroy Paula Dean!
> 
> She won't be having any more Democrats on her cooking show any longer, I'll wager.
Click to expand...


Pretty sure the word ****** fucked her up.

In any setting, not just politics, thats career suicide.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact the Paula Dean is an Obama supporter is the silver lining to this cloud.  What could be more amusing than a bunch of rabid democrats viciously tearing apart one of their own?  All I can say is "there is a god."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a poltical story, ya fuggin' hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  It's about a how political correctness destroys people.  PC is an invention of the left, so what we have here is the monster created by the left destroying one of its own.
Click to expand...


You have a vivid imagination, whether it's Adolf Hitler or Paula Deen.  The latter is not a political figure, regardless what your comic books and the voices in your head tell you.  Fuggin' simplistic hack.


----------



## LittleNipper

Which is worse ---- the more common use of the "N" word yesterday or the very commom use of the "F" word today?


----------



## Lakhota

Paula Deen DROPPED By Smithfield -- Major Pork Company | TMZ.com


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a poltical story, ya fuggin' hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  It's about a how political correctness destroys people.  PC is an invention of the left, so what we have here is the monster created by the left destroying one of its own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination, whether it's Adolf Hitler or Paula Deen.  The latter is not a political figure, regardless what your comic books and the voices in your head tell you.  Fuggin' simplistic hack.
Click to expand...


This is about political correctness, dipstick.  Liberalism is destroying Paula Deen.

Go libturds go!  Kick her in the crotch!  She'll never support another Democrat!


----------



## Gracie

This is all beginning to make me a little bit nauseated. Enough already. The woman has been tarred and feathered, hung from a tall tree, drawn and quartered, gutted, and her heart cut out. Over a word.


----------



## LittleNipper

I think everyone is dancing around the subject!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iekZBFVXek]Black Diamond Rag - Dancing by Ragtime Rastus - Banjo by Fred Van Eps - 1912 Victor Record - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

I think people need a scapegoat and will grab on to anyone they can to ruin. 

Focus on Westboro Babtist Church. Let's ruin THEM.


----------



## Pogo

bripat9643 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.  It's about a how political correctness destroys people.  PC is an invention of the left, so what we have here is the monster created by the left destroying one of its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a vivid imagination, whether it's Adolf Hitler or Paula Deen.  The latter is not a political figure, regardless what your comic books and the voices in your head tell you.  Fuggin' simplistic hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is about political correctness, dipstick.  Liberalism is destroying Paula Deen.
> 
> Go libturds go!  Kick her in the crotch!  She'll never support another Democrat!
Click to expand...


No, dumb twit, it's about social mores and a business making its business decisions.  Nothing to do with politics.  I know when you take the little green pills every topic about everything becomes some kind of gridiron where you rack up political points on the scoreboard no matter how much stretch it takes.  That's why you're a hack.
Go back to your comic books.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Gracie said:


> This is all beginning to make me a little bit nauseated. Enough already. The woman has been tarred and feathered, hung from a tall tree, drawn and quartered, gutted, and her heart cut out. Over a word.



Most of this country no longer values freedom of speech. Sad day.


----------



## ScienceRocks

WHO GIVES A FUCK IF SHE SAID *******!*

I'll fight for your and her right to say what ever!


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all beginning to make me a little bit nauseated. Enough already. The woman has been tarred and feathered, hung from a tall tree, drawn and quartered, gutted, and her heart cut out. Over a word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of this country no longer values freedom of speech. Sad day.
Click to expand...


Sure they do - which is why we're free to speak our minds about Paula Deen - and why companies have the freedom to ax her.  Freedom of speech cuts both ways.


----------



## ScienceRocks

******
******
******
******
******
******
****** 
******
******
******
******
******
******
******
******
******
******
******
****** 

*It just makes me look stupid. I have a right to insult and look really stupid!*

This is what's great about being a American! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Lakhota

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwrUkeYxUF0&feature=player_detailpage]South Park - Wheel of Fortune - Naggers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks

Looky here I am using a stupid fucking word!!!  Big fucking deal!!!! wahoooo!!!!


----------



## bripat9643

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all beginning to make me a little bit nauseated. Enough already. The woman has been tarred and feathered, hung from a tall tree, drawn and quartered, gutted, and her heart cut out. Over a word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of this country no longer values freedom of speech. Sad day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they do - which is why we're free to speak our minds about Paula Deen - and why companies have the freedom to ax her.  Freedom of speech cuts both ways.
Click to expand...


Go ahead and destroy her.  She's a big Obama supporter.   After she goes then we can star working on some other famous personalities for you turds to destroy.


----------



## Lakhota

bripat9643 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of this country no longer values freedom of speech. Sad day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do - which is why we're free to speak our minds about Paula Deen - and why companies have the freedom to ax her.  Freedom of speech cuts both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead and destroy her.  She's a big Obama supporter.   After she goes then we can star working on some other famous personalities for you turds to destroy.
Click to expand...


Go for it, Sparky.  I doubt Obama will mind losing a racist supporter.  BTW, how does Obama fit into Paula's racist stupidity?


----------



## ScienceRocks

I wish Paula Dean would go on t.v and say *******.* Then explain to the country how it is just a stupid fucking word and that she has a right to say it!


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


> I wish Paula Dean would go on t.v and say *******.* Then explain to the country how it is just a stupid fucking word and that she has a right to say it!



Me too!  I hope she also explains to the country why there's nothing wrong with being a racist.


----------



## Gracie

Stores should not sell to WBC.
Schools should refuse to teach WBC members kids.
People on the streets should heckle and degrade any WBC affiliate or member.
Cable companies should deny services to WBC members.
Utilities should pull the plug on WBC and all it's members.
All drivers licenses should be taken away from WBC members.

They breed, live, eat hate every. fucking. day. 
They cause untold grief to soldiers killed by picketing their funerals.
They cause untold grief to children murdered by insane people.
They use words more horrific than ******.

Yet...nothing is done. Paula is an ass. She is an old ass. But ENOUGH already. I don't even LIKE her, but anyone picketing her, her wares, her shows...I will no longer support because it is ENOUGH. Unless folks want her for real DEAD. And that is what this mindless harassment is. They want her DEAD just for added UMPH. Maybe a rapper will sing about her, use ****** alot, and the album will go platinum by blacks buying it and singing along with the song.

Bah. This whole thing is WAY over the line now. WAY over.


----------



## Lakhota

Gracie said:


> Stores should not sell to WBC.
> Schools should refuse to teach WBC members kids.
> People on the streets should heckle and degrade any WBC affiliate or member.
> Cable companies should deny services to WBC members.
> Utilities should pull the plug on WBC and all it's members.
> All drivers licenses should be taken away from WBC members.
> 
> They breed, live, eat hate every. fucking. day.
> They cause untold grief to soldiers killed by picketing their funerals.
> They cause untold grief to children murdered by insane people.
> They use words more horrific than ******.
> 
> Yet...nothing is done. Paula is an ass. She is an old ass. But ENOUGH already. I don't even LIKE her, but anyone picketing her, her wares, her shows...I will no longer support because it is ENOUGH. Unless folks want her for real DEAD. And that is what this mindless harassment is. They want her DEAD just for added UMPH. Maybe a rapper will sing about her, use ****** alot, and the album will go platinum by blacks buying it and singing along with the song.
> 
> Bah. This whole thing is WAY over the line now. WAY over.



Then why don't you just let it go...............................................?

BTW, who's supporting WBC?


----------



## Gracie

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stores should not sell to WBC.
> Schools should refuse to teach WBC members kids.
> People on the streets should heckle and degrade any WBC affiliate or member.
> Cable companies should deny services to WBC members.
> Utilities should pull the plug on WBC and all it's members.
> All drivers licenses should be taken away from WBC members.
> 
> They breed, live, eat hate every. fucking. day.
> They cause untold grief to soldiers killed by picketing their funerals.
> They cause untold grief to children murdered by insane people.
> They use words more horrific than ******.
> 
> Yet...nothing is done. Paula is an ass. She is an old ass. But ENOUGH already. I don't even LIKE her, but anyone picketing her, her wares, her shows...I will no longer support because it is ENOUGH. Unless folks want her for real DEAD. And that is what this mindless harassment is. They want her DEAD just for added UMPH. Maybe a rapper will sing about her, use ****** alot, and the album will go platinum by blacks buying it and singing along with the song.
> 
> Bah. This whole thing is WAY over the line now. WAY over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you just let it go...............................................?
> 
> BTW, who's supporting WBC?
Click to expand...


Kinda hard to let it go when I click NEW POSTS and it's still going. And when I read my morning news online, it's all about Deen and who else is gunning for her.

WBC is just a suggestion. People want someone to hate and ruin? Focus on those who do and did far far worse than Deen did.


----------



## Lakhota

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stores should not sell to WBC.
> Schools should refuse to teach WBC members kids.
> People on the streets should heckle and degrade any WBC affiliate or member.
> Cable companies should deny services to WBC members.
> Utilities should pull the plug on WBC and all it's members.
> All drivers licenses should be taken away from WBC members.
> 
> They breed, live, eat hate every. fucking. day.
> They cause untold grief to soldiers killed by picketing their funerals.
> They cause untold grief to children murdered by insane people.
> They use words more horrific than ******.
> 
> Yet...nothing is done. Paula is an ass. She is an old ass. But ENOUGH already. I don't even LIKE her, but anyone picketing her, her wares, her shows...I will no longer support because it is ENOUGH. Unless folks want her for real DEAD. And that is what this mindless harassment is. They want her DEAD just for added UMPH. Maybe a rapper will sing about her, use ****** alot, and the album will go platinum by blacks buying it and singing along with the song.
> 
> Bah. This whole thing is WAY over the line now. WAY over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you just let it go...............................................?
> 
> BTW, who's supporting WBC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to let it go when I click NEW POSTS and it's still going. And when I read my morning news online, it's all about Deen and who else is gunning for her.
> 
> WBC is just a suggestion. People want someone to hate and ruin? Focus on those who do and did far far worse than Deen did.
Click to expand...


I assume you're a white female.  I would guess that many black women feel differently about Deen.  That's their right...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stores should not sell to WBC.
> Schools should refuse to teach WBC members kids.
> People on the streets should heckle and degrade any WBC affiliate or member.
> Cable companies should deny services to WBC members.
> Utilities should pull the plug on WBC and all it's members.
> All drivers licenses should be taken away from WBC members.
> 
> They breed, live, eat hate every. fucking. day.
> They cause untold grief to soldiers killed by picketing their funerals.
> They cause untold grief to children murdered by insane people.
> They use words more horrific than ******.
> 
> Yet...nothing is done. Paula is an ass. She is an old ass. But ENOUGH already. I don't even LIKE her, but anyone picketing her, her wares, her shows...I will no longer support because it is ENOUGH. Unless folks want her for real DEAD. And that is what this mindless harassment is. They want her DEAD just for added UMPH. Maybe a rapper will sing about her, use ****** alot, and the album will go platinum by blacks buying it and singing along with the song.
> 
> Bah. This whole thing is WAY over the line now. WAY over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you just let it go...............................................?
> 
> BTW, who's supporting WBC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to let it go when I click NEW POSTS and it's still going. And when I read my morning news online, it's all about Deen and who else is gunning for her.
> 
> WBC is just a suggestion. People want someone to hate and ruin? Focus on those who do and did far far worse than Deen did.
Click to expand...


We should be focusing on those black thugs that play the knock out game on whites or the 40 black thugs in Portland that beat up a innocent man. 

Yep,

Let's just hate over a word.


----------



## ScienceRocks

It blows me away to think that some people think that much of the black community isn't racist. There's no one in this country more racist and even today they beat up whites out of that hatred of us.


----------



## Lakhota

Matthew said:


> It blows me away to think that some people think that much of the black community isn't racist. There's no one in this country more racist and even today they beat up whites out of that hatred of us.



Yeah, it's hard to imagine why blacks don't love whites.  Tell that to the Food Network, Smithfield, and QVC.  Let us know what they say...


----------



## Gracie

Lakhota said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you just let it go...............................................?
> 
> BTW, who's supporting WBC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to let it go when I click NEW POSTS and it's still going. And when I read my morning news online, it's all about Deen and who else is gunning for her.
> 
> WBC is just a suggestion. People want someone to hate and ruin? Focus on those who do and did far far worse than Deen did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you're a white female.  I would guess that many black women feel differently about Deen.  That's their right...
Click to expand...


I am caucasian, yes. Married to a native american. Loved a black man at one time but it was not meant to be for either of us. We went separate ways but I would have married him in a new york minute.
My gripe is this whole thing is going wayyyyyyyyy overboard. And I am betting quite a few blacks...men and women....agree with me. Some won't and yes, that is their right. Just as it is my right to say the horse is dead and stop beating it.


----------



## Gracie

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It blows me away to think that some people think that much of the black community isn't racist. There's no one in this country more racist and even today they beat up whites out of that hatred of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's hard to imagine why blacks don't love whites.  Tell that to the Food Network, Smithfield, and QVC.  Let us know what they say...
Click to expand...


I already contacted FN. QVC is next, then Smithfield. Fucking lemmings.


----------



## Lakhota

Gracie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> It blows me away to think that some people think that much of the black community isn't racist. There's no one in this country more racist and even today they beat up whites out of that hatred of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's hard to imagine why blacks don't love whites.  Tell that to the Food Network, Smithfield, and QVC.  Let us know what they say...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already contacted FN. QVC is next, then Smithfield. Fucking lemmings.
Click to expand...


Don't forget Caesars Entertainment Corporation.  Good luck...


----------



## Gracie

Don't you find this hounding of Deen just a bit frantic and scarey? I mean, really?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Gracie said:


> Don't you find this hounding of Deen just a bit frantic and scarey? I mean, really?



Very scary...

If you're white you better not say a word that's insensive towards any protected group. It is very scary.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Hey Lakhota,

Do you believe that no one should be racist? Like blacks don't have a right to beat up a white man?


----------



## Lakhota

The Butter Queen has more money than she'll ever need.


----------



## Pogo

Matthew said:


> Hey Lakhota,
> 
> Do you believe that no one should be racist? Like blacks don't have a right to beat up a white man?



Do you actually think that's what "racism" means?


----------



## Gracie

Matthew said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you find this hounding of Deen just a bit frantic and scarey? I mean, really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very scary...
> 
> If you're white you better not say a word that's insensive towards any protected group. It is very scary.
Click to expand...



I will stay true to myself and screw those who try to dictate to me while they do worse. One finger waggled gets 5 waggled back.


----------



## Lakhota

Pogo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lakhota,
> 
> Do you believe that no one should be racist? Like blacks don't have a right to beat up a white man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually think that's what "racism" means?
Click to expand...


I'm surprised Matthew didn't also throw abortion in there somewhere.


----------



## Pogo

I don't get this association I'm reading in here between Paula Deen and *butter*.

Butter is all but illegal in the South.  You go to a restaurant and ask for butter, you get margarine.  When you ask for real butter, they claim they don't have it. 

If she's a Southerner, she's a rebel.


----------



## OriginalShroom

why do people believe these charges?

What in her public history gives even a tiny bit of credence to them?

Oh sure, she admitted to calling a bank robber ****** years ago.  So what?  He was a thief.  Are you gonna say that calling him a ****** is worse than him sticking a gun in people's faces and robbing them?

I don't particularly care for Dean or her style of cooking.   Her voice grates on my ears.  But I tire of people being destroyed because of unproven charges.  Women have destroyed men's lives by falsely accusing them of rape.  Blacks have made false charges of racial attacks.

Until I see proof positive that Dean is a racist I won't believe the charges.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno...............Don Imus said some pretty stupid shit in his day, and he was let back on the air after only 1 year.

Me personally?  I think that Paula Deen is a stupid racist bitch, but she tried to keep it in the background.

Give her a grand total of 6 months off the air, and then, if people still want her butter soaked cooking, then let them have it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

For as much as conservatives try to set themselves up as champions of the free market,

they are sure throwing a tantrum over the fact that Paula Dean's employer is simply exercising its right to make a business decision.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Maybe Glen Beck will give her a show on his internet tv network. lol


----------



## hortysir

Gracie said:


> Don't you find this hounding of Deen just a bit frantic and scarey? I mean, really?



All of lakunta's posts/threads fit that definition


----------



## hortysir

Lakhota said:


> The Butter Queen has more money than she'll ever need.



Who are you to decide that about anybody?


----------



## hortysir

Pogo said:


> I don't get this association I'm reading in here between Paula Deen and *butter*.
> 
> Butter is all but illegal in the South.  You go to a restaurant and ask for butter, you get margarine.  When you ask for real butter, they claim they don't have it.
> 
> If she's a Southerner, she's a rebel.



She was featured on a celebrity homes show a while back.
Don't remember which one....

Her assistant set her up gig time and it was hilarious.

Ya know how they always want to look in the fridge?
Her assistant had FILLED her fridge with nothing but mayo and butter!


----------



## squeeze berry

NYcarbineer said:


> Maybe Glen Beck will give her a show on his internet tv network. lol



how about BET giving her a job?


----------



## Pop23

Lakhota said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they do - which is why we're free to speak our minds about Paula Deen - and why companies have the freedom to ax her.  Freedom of speech cuts both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and destroy her.  She's a big Obama supporter.   After she goes then we can star working on some other famous personalities for you turds to destroy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go for it, Sparky.  I doubt Obama will mind losing a racist supporter.  BTW, how does Obama fit into Paula's racist stupidity?
Click to expand...


Funny:

She uses the "N" word 30 years ago and she's a lib target

Obama uses the "R" word a few years ago and he's a lib hero

Can you explain the hypocrisy?

^^^^^will be ignored


----------



## ClosedCaption

Matthew said:


> It blows me away to think that some people think that much of the black community isn't racist. There's no one in this country more racist and even today they beat up whites out of that hatred of us.



what blows me away is that you are constantly trying to make a thread about Deen saying ****** into a discussion about blacks racism.  If you try harder you'll look less desperate to deflect


----------



## tinydancer

Lakhota said:


> The Butter Queen has more money than she'll ever need.



You know at first I was horrified that you left wing crazies would attempt to shred this woman to pieces by all the lies that have been spread about her.

Paula Deen has been a good and loyal Democrat all her life. She campaigned for Obama. Paula even had Michelle on her show.

But I guess rather than giving the woman the benefit of the doubt after reading the testimony of the plaintiff in the case where she states that she never heard Paula Deen ever use a racial slur, you lefties hate Southerners more than you hate conservatives and you have to tear her apart.

You left wing bigots know no bounds.


----------



## Spoonman

NYcarbineer said:


> For as much as conservatives try to set themselves up as champions of the free market,
> 
> they are sure throwing a tantrum over the fact that Paula Dean's employer is simply exercising its right to make a business decision.



so if a black guy was involved in some black power movement like 40 years ago i could just fire his ass and call it a business decision?


----------



## ClosedCaption

tinydancer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Butter Queen has more money than she'll ever need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know at first I was horrified that you left wing crazies would attempt to shred this woman to pieces by all the lies that have been spread about her.
> 
> Paula Deen has been a good and loyal Democrat all her life. She campaigned for Obama. Paula even had Michelle on her show.
> 
> But I guess rather than giving the woman the benefit of the doubt after reading the testimony of the plaintiff in the case where she states that she never heard Paula Deen ever use a racial slur, you lefties hate Southerners more than you hate conservatives and you have to tear her apart.
> 
> You left wing bigots know no bounds.
Click to expand...


The left hasn't done anything no matter how hard you stamp your feet it will never be true.  Her employer let her go.  You're mad.  






This is a bridge.  Get over it


----------



## DigitalDrifter

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol


Funny that you would complain about this, since it's your side that has created this politically correct speech that permeates our society today.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Saying the left created Political Correctness is like saying the left engineers society.  Society tells us what is acceptable speech.  Don't like society?  Ok?  What else you gonna do?  cry about it some more?


----------



## Spoonman

ClosedCaption said:


> Saying the left created Political Correctness is like saying the left engineers society.  Society tells us what is acceptable speech.  Don't like society?  Ok?  What else you gonna do?  cry about it some more?



more and more people are buying and owning guns.  society is becoming as you call it a gun culture.  don't like it?  you all sure seem to be crying about it a lot


----------



## RandallFlagg

DigitalDrifter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Funny that you would complain about this, since it's your side that has created this politically correct speech that permeates our society today.
Click to expand...



Indeed. I remember when this "PC" crap became front and center. It was Bill Clinton and his minions. It has grown into some kind of monster that eats it's young. The left always intended it as a hammer to beat the right over the head with, but funny things happen, and it slowly took on a life of it's own and started to devour it's "makers".

Now, a simple slip of the tongue by ANYONE and it can mean the end of a career, the end of a relationship, the end of life for anyone stupid enough to be "human".

And yet the left claims that they aren't Nazis.............


----------



## ClosedCaption

Spoonman said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying the left created Political Correctness is like saying the left engineers society.  Society tells us what is acceptable speech.  Don't like society?  Ok?  What else you gonna do?  cry about it some more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more and more people are buying and owning guns.  society is becoming as you call it a gun culture.  don't like it?  you all sure seem to be crying about it a lot
Click to expand...


Sure I do, reality is created when you type it.  You're the author of my life


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Butter Queen has more money than she'll ever need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know at first I was horrified that you left wing crazies would attempt to shred this woman to pieces by all the lies that have been spread about her.
> 
> Paula Deen has been a good and loyal Democrat all her life. She campaigned for Obama. Paula even had Michelle on her show.
> 
> But I guess rather than giving the woman the benefit of the doubt after reading the testimony of the plaintiff in the case where she states that she never heard Paula Deen ever use a racial slur, you lefties hate Southerners more than you hate conservatives and you have to tear her apart.
> 
> You left wing bigots know no bounds.
Click to expand...


This ^^ sets a new parameter of definition for the word "clueless".

Again........ it's a _*fucking TV cook*_ who's contract they declined to renew.  There's nothing in that about political party; there's nothing in that about "the left"; there's nothing in that about "Democrats"; there's nothing in that about "Southerners".

It does have to do with social mores and how a private enterprise's bottom line is affected.  And that's IT.

Again....  trying to stretch a simple entertainment TV business decision all the way to this, just for the point of making cheap political points on a message board, is beyond pathetic.

I mean, get a freaking *LIFE *already.


----------



## Pogo

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this association I'm reading in here between Paula Deen and *butter*.
> 
> Butter is all but illegal in the South.  You go to a restaurant and ask for butter, you get margarine.  When you ask for real butter, they claim they don't have it.
> 
> If she's a Southerner, she's a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was featured on a celebrity homes show a while back.
> Don't remember which one....
> 
> Her assistant set her up gig time and it was hilarious.
> 
> Ya know how they always want to look in the fridge?
> Her assistant had FILLED her fridge with nothing but mayo and butter!
Click to expand...


_That_'s funny.  

But again if she's advocating butter and also claims to be a Southerner, then somebody's not being honest....


----------



## ClosedCaption

So repubs believe the left Is attacking the leftist Deen and "the left" is Food Network

and Repubs believe that Repubs in the IRS are targeting Repubs.

Also that 2007 counts as 50 years ago


----------



## RandallFlagg

ClosedCaption said:


> So repubs believe the left Is attacking the leftist Deen and "the left" is Food Network
> 
> and Repubs believe that Repubs in the IRS are targeting Repubs.
> 
> Also that 2007 counts as 50 years ago




Can't speak for anyone else here, however I believe it is nothing more than "white corporate guilt". 

If it becomes public knowledge that you EVER uttered that infamous word "******" (it's OK folks, I am one so it's applauded by the left when I use it - just not you pale skinned guys) then you should lose your livelihood, your career and everything you ever loved.

I don't give a hoot in hell what Deen's political persuasion is (unlike you liberals). I see a woman being trashed by those that believe that there is no redemption in this world. I once called a Japanese friend of mine - a man I served in the Army with a "Jap". I regretted it as soon as it came out of my mouth. He took no offense, but according to the prevailing wisdom, I should lose everything I have for being so damned "brazen" in a drunken stupor when I was 19.

You damned crackers better get your heads on straight or, sooner than you think, there will be "re-education" camps waiting for you......


----------



## Spoonman

ClosedCaption said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saying the left created Political Correctness is like saying the left engineers society.  Society tells us what is acceptable speech.  Don't like society?  Ok?  What else you gonna do?  cry about it some more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more and more people are buying and owning guns.  society is becoming as you call it a gun culture.  don't like it?  you all sure seem to be crying about it a lot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I do, reality is created when you type it.  You're the author of my life
Click to expand...


excellent.  then let me see if i can get you set on a wiser path


----------



## Pogo

RandallFlagg said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> So repubs believe the left Is attacking the leftist Deen and "the left" is Food Network
> 
> and Repubs believe that Repubs in the IRS are targeting Repubs.
> 
> Also that 2007 counts as 50 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else here, however I believe it is nothing more than "white corporate guilt".
> 
> If it becomes public knowledge that you EVER uttered that infamous word "******" (it's OK folks, I am one so it's applauded by the left when I use it - just not you pale skinned guys) then you should lose your livelihood, your career and everything you ever loved.
> 
> *I don't give a hoot in hell what Deen's political persuasion is (unlike you liberals)*. I see a woman being trashed by those that believe that there is no redemption in this world. I once called a Japanese friend of mine - a man I served in the Army with a "Jap". I regretted it as soon as it came out of my mouth. He took no offense, but according to the prevailing wisdom, I should lose everything I have for being so damned "brazen" in a drunken stupor when I was 19.
> 
> You damned crackers better get your heads on straight or, sooner than you think, there will be "re-education" camps waiting for you......
Click to expand...


Ummm...... look again at who's digging this up and who isn't.... 
Look again at who's trying to stretch the non-renewal of a _*fucking television cook*_ by a private enterprise entertainment company into political points on a message board
-- and who sees a TV cooking show as.... a TV cooking show.


----------



## ClosedCaption

RandallFlagg said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> So repubs believe the left Is attacking the leftist Deen and "the left" is Food Network
> 
> and Repubs believe that Repubs in the IRS are targeting Repubs.
> 
> Also that 2007 counts as 50 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else here, however I believe it is nothing more than "white corporate guilt".
> 
> If it becomes public knowledge that you EVER uttered that infamous word "******" (it's OK folks, I am one so it's applauded by the left when I use it - just not you pale skinned guys) then you should lose your livelihood, your career and everything you ever loved.
> 
> I don't give a hoot in hell what Deen's political persuasion is (unlike you liberals). I see a woman being trashed by those that believe that there is no redemption in this world. I once called a Japanese friend of mine - a man I served in the Army with a "Jap". I regretted it as soon as it came out of my mouth. He took no offense, but according to the prevailing wisdom, I should lose everything I have for being so damned "brazen" in a drunken stupor when I was 19.
> 
> You damned crackers better get your heads on straight or, sooner than you think, there will be "re-education" camps waiting for you......
Click to expand...


What you just typed is a fallacy.  First you and I being black are givin a pass sayin ****** the same way a Jewish person is given a pass with Jewish Stereotypes or names.  The same way a Spanish person is given a pass on his heritage.  And just like those groups they don't like outsiders using those terms.  They don't get a pass.

No one cares what her political affiliation is EXCEPT Repubs.  They are the ones bringing it up claiming the "left" (food network) is attacking her.  Words shouldn't mean things apparently. 

No one claims you should lose everything.  Food Network determined they don't want to do business with her for saying it.  If you said Jap at work and your employer fired you I guess you'd be in front of the office screaming how the "left" made you lose everything and not your own offensive words.

You want ppl to believe that Deens words aren't offensive, whats offensive is ppl being offended by the offensive word.


----------



## Avatar4321

im confident Paul will have success in whatever future endevour she engages in.


----------



## Pogo

Spoonman said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> more and more people are buying and owning guns.  society is becoming as you call it a gun culture.  don't like it?  you all sure seem to be crying about it a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I do, reality is created when you type it.  You're the author of my life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> excellent.  then let me see if i can get you set on a wiser path
Click to expand...


Guns?? 

We're on guns now?

Wait -- a TV channel declines to renew a contract, allegations that it's related to something she said six or forty years ago -- and that becomes a desperate search for what her political party affiliation is... and that leads to _guns_??

This thing jumped the shark of the jump of the shark that was already jumped.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Pogo said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> So repubs believe the left Is attacking the leftist Deen and "the left" is Food Network
> 
> and Repubs believe that Repubs in the IRS are targeting Repubs.
> 
> Also that 2007 counts as 50 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else here, however I believe it is nothing more than "white corporate guilt".
> 
> If it becomes public knowledge that you EVER uttered that infamous word "******" (it's OK folks, I am one so it's applauded by the left when I use it - just not you pale skinned guys) then you should lose your livelihood, your career and everything you ever loved.
> 
> *I don't give a hoot in hell what Deen's political persuasion is (unlike you liberals)*. I see a woman being trashed by those that believe that there is no redemption in this world. I once called a Japanese friend of mine - a man I served in the Army with a "Jap". I regretted it as soon as it came out of my mouth. He took no offense, but according to the prevailing wisdom, I should lose everything I have for being so damned "brazen" in a drunken stupor when I was 19.
> 
> You damned crackers better get your heads on straight or, sooner than you think, there will be "re-education" camps waiting for you......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm...... look again at who's digging this up and who isn't....
> Look again at who's trying to stretch the non-renewal of a _*fucking television cook*_ by a private enterprise entertainment company into political points on a message board
> -- and who sees a TV cooking show as.... a TV cooking show.
Click to expand...



You're right. I see conservatives coming to her defense and liberals calling for her head on a platter.

You're right. She's just a "....fucking television cook". Probably not worthy of our concern, right?


----------



## Pogo

RandallFlagg said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for anyone else here, however I believe it is nothing more than "white corporate guilt".
> 
> If it becomes public knowledge that you EVER uttered that infamous word "******" (it's OK folks, I am one so it's applauded by the left when I use it - just not you pale skinned guys) then you should lose your livelihood, your career and everything you ever loved.
> 
> *I don't give a hoot in hell what Deen's political persuasion is (unlike you liberals)*. I see a woman being trashed by those that believe that there is no redemption in this world. I once called a Japanese friend of mine - a man I served in the Army with a "Jap". I regretted it as soon as it came out of my mouth. He took no offense, but according to the prevailing wisdom, I should lose everything I have for being so damned "brazen" in a drunken stupor when I was 19.
> 
> You damned crackers better get your heads on straight or, sooner than you think, there will be "re-education" camps waiting for you......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...... look again at who's digging this up and who isn't....
> Look again at who's trying to stretch the non-renewal of a _*fucking television cook*_ by a private enterprise entertainment company into political points on a message board
> -- and who sees a TV cooking show as.... a TV cooking show.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I see conservatives coming to her defense and liberals calling for her head on a platter.
> 
> You're right. She's just a "....fucking television cook". Probably not worthy of our concern, right?
Click to expand...


Not to the point of ferreting out what her voter registration says for the purpose of making stoopid points on an internet message board, fuck no.

So be honest about who the hacks are who are doing exactly that.  And when you get there, let me know how mining these political points off a victim of PC-itis amounts to "concern" about her -- when all it does is score some phantom points for a poster.

"Concern", my ass.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Pogo said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...... look again at who's digging this up and who isn't....
> Look again at who's trying to stretch the non-renewal of a _*fucking television cook*_ by a private enterprise entertainment company into political points on a message board
> -- and who sees a TV cooking show as.... a TV cooking show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I see conservatives coming to her defense and liberals calling for her head on a platter.
> 
> You're right. She's just a "....fucking television cook". Probably not worthy of our concern, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to the point of ferreting out what her voter registration says for the purpose of making stoopid points on an internet message board, fuck no.
> 
> So be honest about who the hacks are who are doing exactly that.  And when you get there, let me know how mining these political points off a victim of PC-itis amounts to "concern" about her -- when all it does is score some phantom points for a poster.
> 
> "Concern", my ass.
Click to expand...


First, I didn't have a clue what her political affiliation was until someone brought it up on this thread. I had no idea nor do I give a damn.

Still, it's funny that the left would "eat their young" for  purposes of making a perceived "wrong" into a "right" - don't you agree? 

Wouldn't this leave a much better taste in everyone's mouth if we all had the intestinal fortitude to just say "She made a mistake - let's get over it"? But again, that's not the way "you folks" work, is it?


----------



## Pogo

RandallFlagg said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. I see conservatives coming to her defense and liberals calling for her head on a platter.
> 
> You're right. She's just a "....fucking television cook". Probably not worthy of our concern, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to the point of ferreting out what her voter registration says for the purpose of making stoopid points on an internet message board, fuck no.
> 
> So be honest about who the hacks are who are doing exactly that.  And when you get there, let me know how mining these political points off a victim of PC-itis amounts to "concern" about her -- when all it does is score some phantom points for a poster.
> 
> "Concern", my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, I didn't have a clue what her political affiliation was until someone brought it up on this thread. I had no idea nor do I give a damn.
> 
> Still, it's funny that the left would "eat their young" for  purposes of making a perceived "wrong" into a "right" - don't you agree?
> 
> Wouldn't this leave a much better taste in everyone's mouth if we all had the intestinal fortitude to just say "She made a mistake - let's get over it"? But again, that's not the way "you folks" work, is it?
Click to expand...


That ignorance sure didn't slow you down from pinning it on "da liburruls", did it?

Bunch of self-serving *hacks *running around desperate for a guilt-by-association fallacy, on a situation that has zero to do with politics in the first place.  Making personal points on someone else's angst and then pretending they're there on her behalf.

Not buying the bullshit.  Wake the fuck UP.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Bunch of self-serving *hacks *running around desperate for a guilt-by-association fallacy, on a situation that has zero to do with politics in the first place.  Making personal points on someone else's angst and then pretending they're there on her behalf.
> 
> Not buying the bullshit.  Wake the fuck UP.




Neither end of the political spectrum has a monopoly on "running around desperate for a guilt-by-association fallacy."  

Of course, neither end of the spectrum looks in the mirror very often, either.

.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of self-serving *hacks *running around desperate for a guilt-by-association fallacy, on a situation that has zero to do with politics in the first place.  Making personal points on someone else's angst and then pretending they're there on her behalf.
> 
> Not buying the bullshit.  Wake the fuck UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither end of the political spectrum has a monopoly on "running around desperate for a guilt-by-association fallacy."
> 
> Of course, neither end of the spectrum looks in the mirror very often, either.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Not saying they do-- I'm calling out the Randall poster on his bullshit _specifically _here.


----------



## Toro

No, I don't think rdean's life should be ruined because he used to drop the N-bomb frequently 30 years ago.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ClosedCaption said:


> So repubs believe the left Is attacking the leftist Deen and "the left" is Food Network
> 
> and Repubs believe that Repubs in the IRS are targeting Repubs.
> 
> *Also that 2007 counts as 50 years ago*



the guy who started the thread said the same.....why did you not get on him?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Matthew said:


> Hey Lakhota,
> 
> Do you believe that no one should be racist? Like blacks don't have a right to beat up a white man?



why ask him?.....he has been racist himself.....and wont answer when confronted....


----------



## Mac1958

.

No way the PC Police gives up its right to decide who the racists are.

It's worked so well for them -- they've got people and businesses completely intimidated -- you can't blame them for wanting to hang on to it.

.


----------



## Lakhota

Paula Deen's Sons Attack Employees Upset About Racist Comments


----------



## Uncensored2008

RandallFlagg said:


> You're right. I see conservatives coming to her defense and liberals calling for her head on a platter.
> 
> You're right. She's just a "....fucking television cook". Probably not worthy of our concern, right?



Far left Franco started this thread, in her defense...


----------



## Lakhota

Glenn Beck Defends Paula Deen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cPEvbc2yJHw]Glenn Beck Defends Paula Deen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

The lady has been a life long Democrat. It's fascinating to watch so many on the left shred her to death.

For a word she said many years ago.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> The lady has been a life long Democrat. It's fascinating to watch so many on the left shred her to death.
> 
> For a word she said many years ago.



What's fascinating is to watch the desperation of partisan hacks so immersed in their own hatred that they have to go ferret out the political party registration on a story that is in no way about politics, in order to score themselves some points on an internet message board.  QED.



Wait, that's not fair -- their _alleged _political party affiliation.


----------



## hortysir

Spoonman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For as much as conservatives try to set themselves up as champions of the free market,
> 
> they are sure throwing a tantrum over the fact that Paula Dean's employer is simply exercising its right to make a business decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if a black guy was involved in some black power movement like 40 years ago i could just fire his ass and call it a business decision?
Click to expand...


It's a literal impossibility for any black person to be racist.
White people deserve any and all insults that are hurled at them because someone they have never met did something horrible 300 years ago.

Just a little tid-bit of advice to better navigate you through this circus called life


----------



## hortysir

ClosedCaption said:


> Saying the left created Political Correctness is like saying *the left engineers society*.  Society tells us what is acceptable speech.  Don't like society?  Ok?  What else you gonna do?  cry about it some more?



Sounds eerily similar to 'social engineering' and/or 'social justice'

But the "left" has had nothing to do with either of these agendas.....got it


----------



## hortysir

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get this association I'm reading in here between Paula Deen and *butter*.
> 
> Butter is all but illegal in the South.  You go to a restaurant and ask for butter, you get margarine.  When you ask for real butter, they claim they don't have it.
> 
> If she's a Southerner, she's a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was featured on a celebrity homes show a while back.
> Don't remember which one....
> 
> Her assistant set her up gig time and it was hilarious.
> 
> Ya know how they always want to look in the fridge?
> Her assistant had FILLED her fridge with nothing but mayo and butter!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _That_'s funny.
> 
> But again if she's advocating butter and also claims to be a Southerner, then somebody's not being honest....
Click to expand...


I have real butter in my fridge....it's for my grits and biscuits (when I can't find lard)


----------



## Kondor3

Jesus-H-Tap-Dancing-Christ... I can't believe how much "mileage" ya'll are gettin' outta this!!!

I would've thought that after 30-some-odd pages, it had all been said, and it was time to move on.

Apparently, the 'racial' component is sufficiently titillating to keep it alive... kinda-sorta... ;-)


----------



## Uncensored2008

tinydancer said:


> The lady has been a life long Democrat. It's fascinating to watch so many on the left shred her to death.
> 
> For a word she said many years ago.



She has a southern accent, so the dims think that makes her a Republican....


----------



## Lakhota

Walmart Cuts Ties With Paula Deen


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'll be honest. Im sick of this story. We as a society obsess over the most trivial bullshit while all the stuff that matters is swept under the rug. I had no opinion of her ro this point but the whole crying on national tv because you're only gonna make 5 million instead of 10 MAKES ME SICK.


----------



## Sunshine

Lakhota said:


> Walmart Cuts Ties With Paula Deen



I bet they don't plan to take the merchandise they have on hand to the dumpster!  Hypocrites~!


----------



## Pogo

Sunshine said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart Cuts Ties With Paula Deen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they don't plan to take the merchandise they have on hand to the dumpster!  Hypocrites~!
Click to expand...


So _*now*_ can we boycott Wal-Mart?


----------



## Trajan

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'll be honest. Im sick of this story. We as a society obsess over the most trivial bullshit while all the stuff that matters is swept under the rug. I had no opinion of her ro this point but the whole crying on national tv because you're only gonna make 5 million instead of 10 MAKES ME SICK.



reid and biden can take racial patronization to a level rarely seen but deen gets butt- raped, for a 30 year old comment?and shes a firggin COOK


----------



## Hyrcanus

_Racial discrimination controversy

*Lisa Jackson, a former employee of restaurants owned by Deen and her brother, Earl "Bubba" Hiers, filed a lawsuit alleging racial and sexual discrimination*. (Jackson is white.)[37] In a story initially reported by the National Enquirer,[38][39][40] Deen stated in her deposition that she has used the "N-word" at times, saying "Yes, of course. But that's just not a word that we use as time has gone on. Things have changed since the '60s in the south."[41][42][43][44] *Deen said she employed the term when telling her husband about an incident when a black man burst into the bank that I was working at and put a gun to my head*. I didnt feel real favorable towards him, Deen said of the bank robber.[42]

Deen also admitted she was sure that *shed used the word since that incident*. Jacksons attorney responded by asking Deen to explain how the N-word might be used in a non-mean way. Specifically, Deen said she *probably used the word while repeating a conversation between blacks*. She also said that her family, including Hiers, do not discriminate against any race and object to the N word being used in any cruel or mean behavior. *Deen also described wedding plans for her brother with a "true Southern plantation-style theme". She planned to employ black male servers to represent slaves in the antebellum era*, although she denied having used the word "******" when discussing the wedding waitstaff.[45]

As a result of the controversy, Food Network announced that it would not renew her contract when it expired at the end of June 2013_

Paula Deen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





oh yeah, she's great publicity for the Food Network.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Hyrcanus said:


> _Racial discrimination controversy
> 
> *Lisa Jackson, a former employee of restaurants owned by Deen and her brother, Earl "Bubba" Hiers, filed a lawsuit alleging racial and sexual discrimination*. (Jackson is white.)[37] In a story initially reported by the National Enquirer,[38][39][40] Deen stated in her deposition that she has used the "N-word" at times, saying "Yes, of course. But that's just not a word that we use as time has gone on. Things have changed since the '60s in the south."[41][42][43][44] *Deen said she employed the term when telling her husband about an incident when a black man burst into the bank that I was working at and put a gun to my head*. I didnt feel real favorable towards him, Deen said of the bank robber.[42]
> 
> Deen also admitted she was sure that *shed used the word since that incident*. Jacksons attorney responded by asking Deen to explain how the N-word might be used in a non-mean way. Specifically, Deen said she *probably used the word while repeating a conversation between blacks*. She also said that her family, including Hiers, do not discriminate against any race and object to the N word being used in any cruel or mean behavior. *Deen also described wedding plans for her brother with a "true Southern plantation-style theme". She planned to employ black male servers to represent slaves in the antebellum era*, although she denied having used the word "******" when discussing the wedding waitstaff.[45]
> 
> As a result of the controversy, Food Network announced that it would not renew her contract when it expired at the end of June 2013_
> 
> Paula Deen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, she's great publicity for the Food Network.




oh sure....after the gun dances around YOUR head you will refer to him as that damn 'African American'......how PC of you...


----------



## Hyrcanus

ScreamingEagle said:


> oh sure....after the gun dances around YOUR head you will refer to him as that damn 'African American'......how PC of you...



just because you call black people "*******", doesn't mean I do.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Hyrcanus said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh sure....after the gun dances around YOUR head you will refer to him as that damn 'African American'......how PC of you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just because you call black people "*******", doesn't mean I do.
Click to expand...


so Paula Deen is different than saintly YOU.....however she doesn't deserve to be hung out to dry for her choice of words....or is 'choice' only reserved for when you liberals want an abortion....?


----------



## Hyrcanus

The OP is a lie.

This woman didn't just call black people "*******" 50 years ago.

This is about her RECENT behavior and RECENT comments.


----------



## Gracie

Wanna read the actual lawsuit against P Deen? It's a real eye opener.

http://www.atlawblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Jackson-v.-Deen-et-al.-Complaint.pdf


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Hyrcanus said:


> The OP is a lie.
> 
> This woman didn't just call black people "*******" 50 years ago.
> 
> This is about her RECENT behavior and RECENT comments.



were those comments said to deliberately hurt somebody.....?

if so....who and how...?


----------



## Hyrcanus

Gracie said:


> Wanna read the actual lawsuit against P Deen? It's a real eye opener.
> 
> http://www.atlawblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Jackson-v.-Deen-et-al.-Complaint.pdf



wow, that's intense.

Mrs. Dean is in big trouble.


----------



## Hyrcanus

ScreamingEagle said:


> were those comments said to deliberately hurt somebody.....?
> 
> if so....who and how...?



ah, so its only bad to call black people "*******" if its directed at someone in a hurtful manner?

huh...


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Gracie said:


> Wanna read the actual lawsuit against P Deen? It's a real eye opener.
> 
> http://www.atlawblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Jackson-v.-Deen-et-al.-Complaint.pdf



looks like Bubba is the real culprit....


----------



## Hyrcanus

ScreamingEagle said:


> looks like Bubba is the real culprit....



you didn't read the whole complaint.

Paula allowed much of the disciminatory policies.

and she called black people "*******".


----------



## tinydancer

Hyrcanus said:


> The OP is a lie.
> 
> This woman didn't just call black people "*******" 50 years ago.
> 
> This is about her RECENT behavior and RECENT comments.



The allegations are one thing. Here is Lisa Jackson's testimony *under oath* at the deposition.

* In the plaintiffs own words

In Jacksons deposition taken Feb. 11, she recounts how Dora Childs, an employee at The Lady & Sons, told her probably sometime in 2010 that she felt discriminated against when a white male kitchen manager was promoted over her, adding, and that Paula made racist comments.

Deens attorney, Franklin, asked Jackson: You have never heard Paula make a racist remark, have you?

Not heard it, Jackson replied.

You have never known Paula to discriminate against a person based on gender, have you?

Im not aware.

And you have never known Paula to sexually harass anyone, have you?

Not me.  *

Paula Deen: Key details in deposition, court documents overlooked by national media | Amarillo Globe-News[/QUOTE]


----------



## tinydancer

ScreamingEagle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna read the actual lawsuit against P Deen? It's a real eye opener.
> 
> http://www.atlawblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Jackson-v.-Deen-et-al.-Complaint.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Bubba is the real culprit....
Click to expand...


It's a shakedown no matter you look at. I've even put up in other threads the wonderful letter she wrote about Paula and Bubba two months before she claimed all this bullshit.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Hyrcanus said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> were those comments said to deliberately hurt somebody.....?
> 
> if so....who and how...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so its only bad to call black people "*******" if its directed at someone in a hurtful manner?
> 
> huh...
Click to expand...


yeah....that's the law....


----------



## tinydancer

Hyrcanus said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Bubba is the real culprit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't read the whole complaint.
> 
> Paula allowed much of the disciminatory policies.
> 
> and she called black people "*******".
Click to expand...


What part of alleged don't you get? What part of complaint don't you get?

Nothing has been proven.

And in the most bizarre twist, Lisa Jackson herself has claimed she has never heard Paula use a racial slur. 

*Under oath. *


----------



## Hyrcanus

ScreamingEagle said:


> yeah....that's the law....



this isn't about the law.

this is about Food Network making a business decision.

Barbara Dean said things that are bad for Food Network's business.

Its called Capitalism.


----------



## Gracie

Paula deen.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

tinydancer said:


> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Bubba is the real culprit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't read the whole complaint.
> 
> Paula allowed much of the disciminatory policies.
> 
> and she called black people "*******".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of alleged don't you get? What part of complaint don't you get?
> 
> Nothing has been proven.
> 
> And in the most bizarre twist, Lisa Jackson herself has claimed she has never heard Paula use a racial slur.
> 
> *Under oath. *
Click to expand...


but the Left and all their ninnys will charge...convict....and condem.....if only a whiff of racism appears....black racism that is.....


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Wanna read the actual lawsuit against P Deen? It's a real eye opener.
> 
> http://www.atlawblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Jackson-v.-Deen-et-al.-Complaint.pdf



Is it ever.  Although since it's about 90% Bubba, it's hard to see why all the focus is on Paula.  Negligence in enabling it, attitude, sure, but the perp is her brother.
But it's not rocket surgery to see why the Food Network would not want to be associated with this when trial starts and this laundry starts getting washed.  And I'm sure they had their own attorneys look this over and assess whether or not it had legs.

I've never figured out what kind of grown man would allow himself to be called "Bubba"...


----------



## Hyrcanus

ScreamingEagle said:


> but the Left and all their ninnys will charge...convict....and condem.....if only a whiff of racism appears....black racism that is.....



do you have a problem with black people?

when is the last time you said the word "******"?


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna read the actual lawsuit against P Deen? It's a real eye opener.
> 
> http://www.atlawblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Jackson-v.-Deen-et-al.-Complaint.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Bubba is the real culprit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a shakedown no matter you look at. I've even put up in other threads the wonderful letter she wrote about Paula and Bubba two months before she claimed all this bullshit.
Click to expand...


-- then why don't you post it here?


----------



## tinydancer

Hyrcanus said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....that's the law....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't about the law.
> 
> this is about Food Network making a business decision.
> 
> Barbara Dean said things that are bad for Food Network's business.
> 
> Its called Capitalism.
Click to expand...


And they have every right to fire who they want whenever they please.

All some of us are pointing out is that when companies and people start basing their decisions on "something someone said decades ago" I sure as hell hope everyone has never ever uttered a wrong word in their lifetime. 

Glass houses you know. 

This has set the bar really low for contracts to be able to be broken.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Hyrcanus said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the Left and all their ninnys will charge...convict....and condem.....if only a whiff of racism appears....black racism that is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a problem with black people?
> 
> when is the last time you said the word "******"?
Click to expand...


just now....are the PC police going to come arrest me....?


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Bubba is the real culprit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shakedown no matter you look at. I've even put up in other threads the wonderful letter she wrote about Paula and Bubba two months before she claimed all this bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -- then why don't you post it here?
Click to expand...


I sure will. I thought I'd put it up in this thread already. Give me a second.


----------



## Hyrcanus

ScreamingEagle said:


> just now....are the PC police going to come arrest me....?



no, but you can forget about working for Food Network.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....that's the law....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't about the law.
> 
> this is about Food Network making a business decision.
> 
> Barbara Dean said things that are bad for Food Network's business.
> 
> Its called Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they have every right to fire who they want whenever they please.
> 
> All some of us are pointing out is that when companies and people start basing their decisions on "something someone said decades ago" I sure as hell hope everyone has never ever uttered a wrong word in their lifetime.
> 
> Glass houses you know.
> 
> This has set the bar really low for contracts to be able to be broken.
Click to expand...


I really didn't look at the backstory here until Gracie posted that doc as I wasn't interested, but having read it, the events are all from between 2005 and 2010, not "decades ago".


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Hyrcanus said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> just now....are the PC police going to come arrest me....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, but you can forget about working for Food Network.
Click to expand...


pretty scary world isn't it....?  one word and you're dead meat....

better watch your Ps and Qs....

the Left has a very perverse vision of freedom...


----------



## percysunshine

Oh man. I thought this was an rdean thread.....never mind....


----------



## Hyrcanus

ScreamingEagle said:


> pretty scary world isn't it....?  one word and you're dead meat....
> 
> better watch your Ps and Qs....
> 
> the Left has a very perverse vision of freedom...



its called Capitalism.

nobody has to keep a racist asshole on the job.


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isn't about the law.
> 
> this is about Food Network making a business decision.
> 
> Barbara Dean said things that are bad for Food Network's business.
> 
> Its called Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they have every right to fire who they want whenever they please.
> 
> All some of us are pointing out is that when companies and people start basing their decisions on "something someone said decades ago" I sure as hell hope everyone has never ever uttered a wrong word in their lifetime.
> 
> Glass houses you know.
> 
> This has set the bar really low for contracts to be able to be broken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really didn't look at the backstory here until Gracie posted that doc as I wasn't interested, but having read it, the events are all from between 2005 and 2010, not "decades ago".
Click to expand...


Yes those are the allegations.

 But I've also just put up her actual testimony under oath just recently where she said quite plainly that she personally had never heard Paula Deen say any racist slurs. 

This is what makes this whole situation crazy.

Now here's the letter she wrote just a couple of months before she quit.

*Deens attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010. 

The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.

The letter outlined Jacksons proposal to turn Uncle Bubbas Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.

In it, Jackson gushes, When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.

 I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options.

When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.

 He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own

Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.

Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*

Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online[/QUOTE]

Go figure.


----------



## Sunshine

Hyrcanus said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Bubba is the real culprit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't read the whole complaint.
> 
> Paula allowed much of the disciminatory policies.
> 
> and she called black people "*******".
Click to expand...


She is _ALLEGED_ to have done those things.  By a person who wants money and who told Paula if she didn't give her money she would ruin Paula's life. The plaintiff should be incarcerated for extortion.  Paula holds the final card.  All she has to do is close down her place and Bubba's.  If any of her 'loyal employees' want to back this woman up, they can all be out of a job.


----------



## Gracie

Maybe she wrote that letter to get ol Bubba off her back because she planned to leave due to unworkable conditions in dealing with him and his scummy sister?


----------



## Sunshine

And I bought her magazine today at Wal Mart!  LOL.  They aren't going to throw any of their stock away.


----------



## Gracie

I was feeling bad for poor ol Paula. Now..not so much.


----------



## Hyrcanus

Gracie said:


> I was feeling bad for poor ol Paula. Now..not so much.



Racist assoles don't deserve sympathy.


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they have every right to fire who they want whenever they please.
> 
> All some of us are pointing out is that when companies and people start basing their decisions on "something someone said decades ago" I sure as hell hope everyone has never ever uttered a wrong word in their lifetime.
> 
> Glass houses you know.
> 
> This has set the bar really low for contracts to be able to be broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't look at the backstory here until Gracie posted that doc as I wasn't interested, but having read it, the events are all from between 2005 and 2010, not "decades ago".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes those are the allegations.
> 
> But I've also just put up her actual testimony under oath just recently where she said quite plainly that she personally had never heard Paula Deen say any racist slurs.
> 
> This is what makes this whole situation crazy.
> 
> Now here's the letter she wrote just a couple of months before she quit.
> 
> *Deen&#8217;s attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010.
> 
> The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.
> 
> The letter outlined Jackson&#8217;s proposal to turn Uncle Bubba&#8217;s Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.
> 
> In it, Jackson gushes, &#8220;When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.
> 
> I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own&#8230;.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options&#8230;.
> 
> When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.
> 
> He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own&#8230;
> 
> Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.&#8221;
> 
> Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*
> 
> Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online
> 
> Go figure.
Click to expand...


They wouldn't buy into her idea for Bubba's.  That is why she quit.  She was trying to take over the company.  They wouldn't let her.


----------



## Sunshine

Gracie said:


> Maybe she wrote that letter to get ol Bubba off her back because she planned to leave due to unworkable conditions in dealing with him and his scummy sister?



Right.  Guilty until proven innocent.  I never know what wall you are going to bounce off of.


----------



## Gracie

Well..we will see what comes out in court, won't we? Hopefully not until the zimmerman trial is over. One at a time, please!!


----------



## Gracie

Sunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she wrote that letter to get ol Bubba off her back because she planned to leave due to unworkable conditions in dealing with him and his scummy sister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Guilty until proven innocent. * I never know what wall you are going to bounce off of*.
Click to expand...


lol!!! Me neither!!


----------



## tinydancer

Hyrcanus said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty scary world isn't it....?  one word and you're dead meat....
> 
> better watch your Ps and Qs....
> 
> the Left has a very perverse vision of freedom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its called Capitalism.
> 
> nobody has to keep a racist asshole on the job.
Click to expand...


Well Paula Deen isn't a racist. Anyone from that era who says they never ever once used the word ****** is a lying son of a bitch. 

Now how about bigots that call people "redneck", "hillbilly" or "cracker"? I think I could start a real movement to remove half of the talking heads at MSNBC.



And I just might do it.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they have every right to fire who they want whenever they please.
> 
> All some of us are pointing out is that when companies and people start basing their decisions on "something someone said decades ago" I sure as hell hope everyone has never ever uttered a wrong word in their lifetime.
> 
> Glass houses you know.
> 
> This has set the bar really low for contracts to be able to be broken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't look at the backstory here until Gracie posted that doc as I wasn't interested, but having read it, the events are all from between 2005 and 2010, not "decades ago".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes those are the allegations.
> 
> But I've also just put up her actual testimony under oath just recently where she said quite plainly that she personally had never heard Paula Deen say any racist slurs.
> 
> This is what makes this whole situation crazy.
> 
> Now here's the letter she wrote just a couple of months before she quit.
> 
> *Deen&#8217;s attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010.
> 
> The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.
> 
> The letter outlined Jackson&#8217;s proposal to turn Uncle Bubba&#8217;s Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.
> 
> In it, Jackson gushes, &#8220;When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.
> 
> I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own&#8230;.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options&#8230;.
> 
> When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.
> 
> He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own&#8230;
> 
> Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.&#8221;
> 
> Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*
> 
> Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online
> 
> Go figure.
Click to expand...


*That* impresses you?  Seriously??

_She's still employed by the company at the time_.  What's she gonna do, write a scathing exposé?  It's called the "I love my job" spin.  And it's a letter to Paula Deen, not to the public.  

My god you're impressionable.


----------



## tinydancer

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't look at the backstory here until Gracie posted that doc as I wasn't interested, but having read it, the events are all from between 2005 and 2010, not "decades ago".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are the allegations.
> 
> But I've also just put up her actual testimony under oath just recently where she said quite plainly that she personally had never heard Paula Deen say any racist slurs.
> 
> This is what makes this whole situation crazy.
> 
> Now here's the letter she wrote just a couple of months before she quit.
> 
> *Deens attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010.
> 
> The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.
> 
> The letter outlined Jacksons proposal to turn Uncle Bubbas Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.
> 
> In it, Jackson gushes, When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.
> 
> I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options.
> 
> When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.
> 
> He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own
> 
> Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.
> 
> Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*
> 
> Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wouldn't buy into her idea for Bubba's.  That is why she quit.  She was trying to take over the company.  They wouldn't let her.
Click to expand...


Agreed.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Hyrcanus said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty scary world isn't it....?  one word and you're dead meat....
> 
> better watch your Ps and Qs....
> 
> the Left has a very perverse vision of freedom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its called Capitalism.
> 
> nobody has to keep a racist asshole on the job.
Click to expand...


yeah....Capitalists freaked out by the whole PC black racist thing pushed by the Left...

do you think they would have reacted the same way if she had admitted to calling someone a 'wop'.....?


----------



## Gracie

I don't think PD is a deliberate racist...if there is such a term. I think she's just a dumb ass for not being more careful in the public eye. And I thnk she fucked up not controlling her dumb ass brother for the porn, the sexual harassment, not listening to her employee(s), etc.
She is a dumb ass, period. But she KNEW what the fallout would have been since she admitted if the media got hold of her wedding idea all hell would break loose.


----------



## Pogo

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't look at the backstory here until Gracie posted that doc as I wasn't interested, but having read it, the events are all from between 2005 and 2010, not "decades ago".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are the allegations.
> 
> But I've also just put up her actual testimony under oath just recently where she said quite plainly that she personally had never heard Paula Deen say any racist slurs.
> 
> This is what makes this whole situation crazy.
> 
> Now here's the letter she wrote just a couple of months before she quit.
> 
> *Deen&#8217;s attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010.
> 
> The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.
> 
> The letter outlined Jackson&#8217;s proposal to turn Uncle Bubba&#8217;s Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.
> 
> In it, Jackson gushes, &#8220;When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.
> 
> I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own&#8230;.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options&#8230;.
> 
> When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.
> 
> He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own&#8230;
> 
> Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.&#8221;
> 
> Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*
> 
> Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wouldn't buy into her idea for Bubba's.  That is why she quit.  She was trying to take over the company.  They wouldn't let her.
Click to expand...


Pffft.

Don't take on any conspiracy-theory-writer jobs.  Needs work.  A lot.

For one thing, according to the complaint, there are witnesses to all this.  Plenty of 'em.
For another, where would Jackson get the power or position to "take over the company"?


----------



## Gracie

Oh my. The one bringing the lawsuit is guity until proven innocent in her accusations. Gotcha. Um hm. Noted.

Now...which wall was that one?


----------



## Sunshine

Gracie said:


> Oh my. The one bringing the lawsuit is guity until proven innocent in her accusations. Gotcha. Um hm. Noted.
> 
> Now...which wall was that one?



No one has accused her of anything.  She is the accuser.


----------



## Sunshine

Pogo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes those are the allegations.
> 
> But I've also just put up her actual testimony under oath just recently where she said quite plainly that she personally had never heard Paula Deen say any racist slurs.
> 
> This is what makes this whole situation crazy.
> 
> Now here's the letter she wrote just a couple of months before she quit.
> 
> *Deens attorney filed a formal response to the lawsuit, asking for the entire lawsuit to be dismissed and included a letter that Lisa Jackson sent to Deen on May 27, 2010.
> 
> The letter could be the smoking gun in the case because Jackson praises Deen and Bubba and boasts about how much she loves working for the first family of Southern cuisine.
> 
> The letter outlined Jacksons proposal to turn Uncle Bubbas Oyster House into a special event venue for weddings, tours, luncheons and holiday parties.
> 
> In it, Jackson gushes, When I came to work for this company as a person, I felt hopeless.
> 
> I needed something, some opportunity that could provide me hope as an individual, as a woman, to make it on my own.I was stuck in an unhappy marriage because I had no other options.
> 
> When I started working for Bubba, he gave me an opportunity that allowed me, over time, a freedom I have never experienced.
> 
> He allowed me, for once in my life to take care of myself and for once have faith in myself as a person and as a woman to know that I could do it on my own
> 
> Since then, I have been given opportunities that I never thought possible, all because of you and Bubba.
> 
> Jackson resigned just two and a half months after writing the effusive letter according to the lawsuit, because management did nothing about her complaints of sexual harassment and other complaints she had.*
> 
> Paula Deen Was Praised In Letter By Woman Who?s Now Suing Her | Radar Online
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't buy into her idea for Bubba's.  That is why she quit.  She was trying to take over the company.  They wouldn't let her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Don't take on any conspiracy-theory-writer jobs.  Needs work.  A lot.
> 
> For one thing, according to the complaint, there are witnesses to all this.  Plenty of 'em.
> For another, where would Jackson get the power or position to "take over the company"?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm waiting with bated breath to see what those 'witnesses, plenty of 'em' have to say when they are out of a job.


----------



## Pogo

Sunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. The one bringing the lawsuit is guity until proven innocent in her accusations. Gotcha. Um hm. Noted.
> 
> Now...which wall was that one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has accused her of anything.  She is the accuser.
Click to expand...


Really.

Then who posted this:


tinydancer said:


> They wouldn't buy into her idea for Bubba's.  That is why she quit.  She was trying to take over the company.  They wouldn't let her.



?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Lakhota said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deen catered a plantation themed wedding.  Sofar we have not criminalized civil war reenactment.  The wait staff was all black.  Now 250 years ago they may have been slaves but at that wedding they were well paid professional servers.
> 
> How stupid are we going to get?  Let's ban all that slave girl belly dancing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're quickly becoming a very sick society. One that doesn't allow a opposing opinion and creates protected classes of people.
> 
> Why can't we get out of the past and look towards the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because racism continues to permeate our society...blatantly and subtly...
Click to expand...


And mostly among minorities and libtards.


----------



## Pogo

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're quickly becoming a very sick society. One that doesn't allow a opposing opinion and creates protected classes of people.
> 
> Why can't we get out of the past and look towards the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because racism continues to permeate our society...blatantly and subtly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And mostly among minorities and libtards.
Click to expand...


The word "libtards" is intelligist.  That's a hate crime right there.


----------



## Sunshine

Pogo said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. The one bringing the lawsuit is guity until proven innocent in her accusations. Gotcha. Um hm. Noted.
> 
> Now...which wall was that one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has accused her of anything.  She is the accuser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> Then who posted this:
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't buy into her idea for Bubba's.  That is why she quit.  She was trying to take over the company.  They wouldn't let her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...


Post the complaint that was filed accusing her in a court of law.  I'll be waiting.


----------



## tinydancer

Sunshine said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't buy into her idea for Bubba's.  That is why she quit.  She was trying to take over the company.  They wouldn't let her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Don't take on any conspiracy-theory-writer jobs.  Needs work.  A lot.
> 
> For one thing, according to the complaint, there are witnesses to all this.  Plenty of 'em.
> For another, where would Jackson get the power or position to "take over the company"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm waiting with bated breath to see what those 'witnesses, plenty of 'em' have to say when they are out of a job.
Click to expand...


Read this shit Sunshine. OMG how crazy is this?

Poor Paula Deen. This freaking vengeful nutbar is blowing up Paula's business that she has sweat blood for.

Check this out. It'll blow you away. This woman is a nut case. 

*Jackson is white, and therefore, shouldnt be allowed to sue on the basis of racial discrimination.

The defendants assert that Jackson, a white woman, lacks standing to pursue race-based claims of discrimination, the docs state.

The former employee filed a second amended complaint against Deen and Heiers, alleging racial discrimination and that her nieces are bi-racial with an African-American father so derogatory remarks regarding African Americans are even more personally offensive to Ms. Jackson than they would be to another white citizen.

However, during Jacksons deposition she conceded that the nieces were those of her partner, Ms. Summerlin. 

Jackson proceeded to testify that the allegation in the complaint that the niece (there is a single niece of Ms. Summerlin) had a father who was Puerto Rican African American and that she was very close to the niece.

Summerlin, however, flatly refuted Jacksons claim testifying that the young childs father was Hispanic, not African American, and that she hadnt seen her sisters children for years and had absolutely no relationship with them in the past five years! the court docs said.*

Woman Suing Paula Deen Reveals Former Food Network Star Never Made Racial Slurs In Her Presence | Radar Online


----------



## Pogo

Sunshine said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has accused her of anything.  She is the accuser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really.
> 
> Then who posted this:
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't buy into her idea for Bubba's.  That is why she quit.  She was trying to take over the company.  They wouldn't let her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post the complaint that was filed accusing her in a court of law.  I'll be waiting.
Click to expand...


That would be your job if you choose to go that way, but you already made the accusation here.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Don't take on any conspiracy-theory-writer jobs.  Needs work.  A lot.
> 
> For one thing, according to the complaint, there are witnesses to all this.  Plenty of 'em.
> For another, where would Jackson get the power or position to "take over the company"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm waiting with bated breath to see what those 'witnesses, plenty of 'em' have to say when they are out of a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read this shit Sunshine. OMG how crazy is this?
> 
> Poor Paula Deen. This freaking vengeful nutbar is blowing up Paula's business that she has sweat blood for.
> 
> Check this out. It'll blow you away. This woman is a nut case.
> 
> *Jackson is white, and therefore, shouldnt be allowed to sue on the basis of racial discrimination.
> 
> The defendants assert that Jackson, a white woman, lacks standing to pursue race-based claims of discrimination, the docs state.
> 
> The former employee filed a second amended complaint against Deen and Heiers, alleging racial discrimination and that her nieces are bi-racial with an African-American father so derogatory remarks regarding African Americans are even more personally offensive to Ms. Jackson than they would be to another white citizen.
> 
> However, during Jacksons deposition she conceded that the nieces were those of her partner, Ms. Summerlin.
> 
> Jackson proceeded to testify that the allegation in the complaint that the niece (there is a single niece of Ms. Summerlin) had a father who was Puerto Rican African American and that she was very close to the niece.
> 
> Summerlin, however, flatly refuted Jacksons claim testifying that the young childs father was Hispanic, not African American, and that she hadnt seen her sisters children for years and had absolutely no relationship with them in the past five years! the court docs said.*
> 
> Woman Suing Paula Deen Reveals Former Food Network Star Never Made Racial Slurs In Her Presence | Radar Online
Click to expand...


OK I'm missing something here TD.

With all these incidents of assaults and batteries and intolerable working conditions and such (all on Bubba) -- how are _Paula_'s speech patterns material to this case?


----------



## Gracie

Sunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. The one bringing the lawsuit is guity until proven innocent in her accusations. Gotcha. Um hm. Noted.
> 
> Now...which wall was that one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has accused her of anything.  She is the accuser.
Click to expand...


And you are dismissing what she said in the suit, correct?


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm waiting with bated breath to see what those 'witnesses, plenty of 'em' have to say when they are out of a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this shit Sunshine. OMG how crazy is this?
> 
> Poor Paula Deen. This freaking vengeful nutbar is blowing up Paula's business that she has sweat blood for.
> 
> Check this out. It'll blow you away. This woman is a nut case.
> 
> *Jackson is white, and therefore, shouldnt be allowed to sue on the basis of racial discrimination.
> 
> The defendants assert that Jackson, a white woman, lacks standing to pursue race-based claims of discrimination, the docs state.
> 
> The former employee filed a second amended complaint against Deen and Heiers, alleging racial discrimination and that her nieces are bi-racial with an African-American father so derogatory remarks regarding African Americans are even more personally offensive to Ms. Jackson than they would be to another white citizen.
> 
> However, during Jacksons deposition she conceded that the nieces were those of her partner, Ms. Summerlin.
> 
> Jackson proceeded to testify that the allegation in the complaint that the niece (there is a single niece of Ms. Summerlin) had a father who was Puerto Rican African American and that she was very close to the niece.
> 
> Summerlin, however, flatly refuted Jacksons claim testifying that the young childs father was Hispanic, not African American, and that she hadnt seen her sisters children for years and had absolutely no relationship with them in the past five years! the court docs said.*
> 
> Woman Suing Paula Deen Reveals Former Food Network Star Never Made Racial Slurs In Her Presence | Radar Online
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK I'm missing something here TD.
> 
> With all these incidents of assaults and batteries and intolerable working conditions and such (all on Bubba) -- how are _Paula_'s speech patterns material to this case?
Click to expand...


I have no idea whatsoever. That's why I keep saying that this is crazy.

Jackson even testifies at the deposition that she never heard Paula say a racist word. 

Go figure.


----------



## bayoubill

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



totally agree...

what person here can truthfully say that they've never said the word "******" at least once at some point in their lives...?


eta: I don't give a flying fuck about Paula Deen...

well... actually, that's not quite true... 

she annoys the living shit outta me with her folky Southern shtick...

so I wouldn't mind if she disappeared off the public radar...

but still, it seems unfair to hammer her 'cause she used to use the word "******" in conversation...


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read this shit Sunshine. OMG how crazy is this?
> 
> Poor Paula Deen. This freaking vengeful nutbar is blowing up Paula's business that she has sweat blood for.
> 
> Check this out. It'll blow you away. This woman is a nut case.
> 
> *Jackson is white, and therefore, shouldnt be allowed to sue on the basis of racial discrimination.
> 
> The defendants assert that Jackson, a white woman, lacks standing to pursue race-based claims of discrimination, the docs state.
> 
> The former employee filed a second amended complaint against Deen and Heiers, alleging racial discrimination and that her nieces are bi-racial with an African-American father so derogatory remarks regarding African Americans are even more personally offensive to Ms. Jackson than they would be to another white citizen.
> 
> However, during Jacksons deposition she conceded that the nieces were those of her partner, Ms. Summerlin.
> 
> Jackson proceeded to testify that the allegation in the complaint that the niece (there is a single niece of Ms. Summerlin) had a father who was Puerto Rican African American and that she was very close to the niece.
> 
> Summerlin, however, flatly refuted Jacksons claim testifying that the young childs father was Hispanic, not African American, and that she hadnt seen her sisters children for years and had absolutely no relationship with them in the past five years! the court docs said.*
> 
> Woman Suing Paula Deen Reveals Former Food Network Star Never Made Racial Slurs In Her Presence | Radar Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm missing something here TD.
> 
> With all these incidents of assaults and batteries and intolerable working conditions and such (all on Bubba) -- how are _Paula_'s speech patterns material to this case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea whatsoever. That's why I keep saying that this is crazy.
> 
> Jackson even testifies at the deposition that she never heard Paula say a racist word.
> 
> Go figure.
Click to expand...


Then why do you keep bringing it up?

For that matter, I never understood the OP referring to "30-40-50 years ago" either.  And he got like 23 "thanks" for that.  Wtf?  

From the complaint as filed this is entirely about events in the workplace from 2005 to 2010.  I don't get the connection to the distant past or where it's coming from.  Or who brought it in.  Or why.  Color me confused.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno..........................I've said it before in this thread, and I'll say it again......................

Don Imus made a pretty fucked up statement a couple of years ago, and he paid for it with a 1 year suspension, but he's now back on the air.

Yeah....................Paula Deen said some stupid shit on the air, but she was referring to things in her past (and trying really hard to make it sound okay), but she doesn't seem evil or mean to me.

Give her a 6 month vacation, and then put her back on the air.  I'm pretty sure that if that is the way it goes, she's going to be a pretty good spokesperson for telling people that we're all equal.


----------



## Euroconservativ

So she may lose her job and career for this? 

Freedom of speech...

OK, you are not free from the consequences of your actions and opinions... That's true. But would you tell me that those companies who flee Dean are not forced to do it because of the environment created by politicians and the media??


I firmly believe that in America, in 8 years or even less, people who oppose gay marriage will be extensively compared to racists. And, in certain states, they will be completely unelectable.

In France, conservatives opposed civil unions in 1999 and the won elections again. They opposed gay marriage in 2013 and they are ahead in polls again. Frau Merkel opposes both marriage and equal tax benefits for same-sex couples but she enjoys an approval rating of 65-70%... 

This is an American phenomenon, where the life and opinions of public and private leaders are highly scrutinized. Maybe it has to do with the puritan thing, i don't know

Intolerance in the name of tolerance. Freedom of speech? Better call it political correctness.


----------



## NYcarbineer

After weeks of 'guilty until proven innocent' being applied to President Obama over the fake IRS scandal,

who would have guessed that Paula Deen of all people could have been the one to restore the rightwing nuts' belief in 'innocent until proven guilty'?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

NYcarbineer said:


> After weeks of 'guilty until proven innocent' being applied to President Obama over the fake IRS scandal,
> 
> who would have guessed that Paula Deen of all people could have been the one to restore the rightwing nuts' belief in 'innocent until proven guilty'?



har-de-har.......at least PD answered the question honestly instead of copping out using the 5th or flatly denying knowing anything....

BO's administration always knows nuuuuuuuthing...


----------



## NYcarbineer

ScreamingEagle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> After weeks of 'guilty until proven innocent' being applied to President Obama over the fake IRS scandal,
> 
> who would have guessed that Paula Deen of all people could have been the one to restore the rightwing nuts' belief in 'innocent until proven guilty'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> har-de-har.......at least PD answered the question honestly instead of copping out using the 5th or flatly denying knowing anything....
> 
> BO's administration always knows nuuuuuuuthing...
Click to expand...


So you do believe the President is still guilty until proven innocent in the IRS affair?

lol, I'll add you to the list.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

NYcarbineer said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> After weeks of 'guilty until proven innocent' being applied to President Obama over the fake IRS scandal,
> 
> who would have guessed that Paula Deen of all people could have been the one to restore the rightwing nuts' belief in 'innocent until proven guilty'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> har-de-har.......at least PD answered the question honestly instead of copping out using the 5th or flatly denying knowing anything....
> 
> BO's administration always knows nuuuuuuuthing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you do believe the President is still guilty until proven innocent in the IRS affair?
> 
> lol, I'll add you to the list.
Click to expand...


you mean like i should add you to the list of liberals who think Paula Deen is 'guilty' because she admitted that she said the word ******.....?


----------



## Redfish

NYcarbineer said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> After weeks of 'guilty until proven innocent' being applied to President Obama over the fake IRS scandal,
> 
> who would have guessed that Paula Deen of all people could have been the one to restore the rightwing nuts' belief in 'innocent until proven guilty'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> har-de-har.......at least PD answered the question honestly instead of copping out using the 5th or flatly denying knowing anything....
> 
> BO's administration always knows nuuuuuuuthing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you do believe the President is still guilty until proven innocent in the IRS affair?
> 
> lol, I'll add you to the list.
Click to expand...


Do you think that obama has ever said the word ******?  or told a racist joke about honkys?  how about a polock joke?  

The double standard here is amazing.   Because PD is a southern female who has made a lot of money talking in a southern accent and cooking southern food, she is to be destroyed by the metrosexual northeastern media.

If I was her I would take my millions and say fuck you to the media.


----------



## FJO

Euroconservativ said:


> So she may lose her job and career for this?
> 
> Freedom of speech...
> 
> OK, you are not free from the consequences of your actions and opinions... That's true. But would you tell me that those companies who flee Dean are not forced to do it because of the environment created by politicians and the media??
> 
> 
> I firmly believe that in America, in 8 years or even less, people who oppose gay marriage will be extensively compared to racists. And, in certain states, they will be completely unelectable.
> 
> In France, conservatives opposed civil unions in 1999 and the won elections again. They opposed gay marriage in 2013 and they are ahead in polls again. Frau Merkel opposes both marriage and equal tax benefits for same-sex couples but she enjoys an approval rating of 65-70%...
> 
> This is an American phenomenon, where the life and opinions of public and private leaders are highly scrutinized. Maybe it has to do with the puritan thing, i don't know
> 
> Intolerance in the name of tolerance. Freedom of speech? Better call it political correctness.



Apparently there is no statute of limitations of being offended by a single word.

The only other example, similar to this stupidity is the Muslim indignation whenever the truth is said about their so-called "Prophet".


----------



## NYcarbineer

Redfish said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> har-de-har.......at least PD answered the question honestly instead of copping out using the 5th or flatly denying knowing anything....
> 
> BO's administration always knows nuuuuuuuthing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you do believe the President is still guilty until proven innocent in the IRS affair?
> 
> lol, I'll add you to the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that obama has ever said the word ******?  or told a racist joke about honkys?  how about a polock joke?
> 
> The double standard here is amazing.   Because PD is a southern female who has made a lot of money talking in a southern accent and cooking southern food, she is to be destroyed by the metrosexual northeastern media.
> 
> If I was her I would take my millions and say fuck you to the media.
Click to expand...


So the conservative media has never tried to destroy Obama?  lol


----------



## tinydancer

NYcarbineer said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you do believe the President is still guilty until proven innocent in the IRS affair?
> 
> lol, I'll add you to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that obama has ever said the word ******?  or told a racist joke about honkys?  how about a polock joke?
> 
> The double standard here is amazing.   Because PD is a southern female who has made a lot of money talking in a southern accent and cooking southern food, she is to be destroyed by the metrosexual northeastern media.
> 
> If I was her I would take my millions and say fuck you to the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the conservative media has never tried to destroy Obama?  lol
Click to expand...


This thread isn't about Obama. Well unless you want to tie Paula Deen to the Obamas.

This good southern Democrat lady campaigned for Obama and likened Michelle to Jackie Kennedy. 

Even had Michelle on her show before Obama won in 2008.

*Paula talked to People about what it was like to cook with Michelle  and promised to make her signature fried chicken for the Obamas if they move into the White House in January.

    "She was everything I thought she would be: Smart, great sense of humor and loves to talk about family," Paula told People. 

"I can tell she spends time in the kitchen  she was very relaxed when we cooked. And that lady is a good eater."

Not that it shows. 

    "Did I tell you she is in the best shape ever? Everyone was staring at her amazing arms!" Paula raved*









Once was enough: Watch Michelle Obama talk to Paula Deen about trying to make seafood gumbo - National Celebrity News | Examiner.com


----------



## ClosedCaption

Dam now Walmart dropped her too.  Those liberals at WalMart are gonna pay!


----------



## FJO

tinydancer said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that obama has ever said the word ******?  or told a racist joke about honkys?  how about a polock joke?
> 
> The double standard here is amazing.   Because PD is a southern female who has made a lot of money talking in a southern accent and cooking southern food, she is to be destroyed by the metrosexual northeastern media.
> 
> If I was her I would take my millions and say fuck you to the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the conservative media has never tried to destroy Obama?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread isn't about Obama. Well unless you want to tie Paula Deen to the Obamas.
> 
> This good southern Democrat lady campaigned for Obama and likened Michelle to Jackie Kennedy.
> 
> Even had Michelle on her show before Obama won in 2008.
> 
> *Paula talked to People about what it was like to cook with Michelle  and promised to make her signature fried chicken for the Obamas if they move into the White House in January.
> 
> "She was everything I thought she would be: Smart, great sense of humor and loves to talk about family," Paula told People.
> 
> "I can tell she spends time in the kitchen  she was very relaxed when we cooked. And that lady is a good eater."
> 
> Not that it shows.
> 
> "Did I tell you she is in the best shape ever? Everyone was staring at her amazing arms!" Paula raved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once was enough: Watch Michelle Obama talk to Paula Deen about trying to make seafood gumbo - National Celebrity News | Examiner.com
Click to expand...


So, it's plain to see that Mrs. Obama has proven that she is a treasonous-to-her-race Aunt Jemima pig by consorting with a racist white woman.

Or that Mrs. Obama's ample hips are the result of her devotion to the cooking prowess of Paule Deen?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

FJO said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the conservative media has never tried to destroy Obama?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread isn't about Obama. Well unless you want to tie Paula Deen to the Obamas.
> 
> This good southern Democrat lady campaigned for Obama and likened Michelle to Jackie Kennedy.
> 
> Even had Michelle on her show before Obama won in 2008.
> 
> *Paula talked to People about what it was like to cook with Michelle  and promised to make her signature fried chicken for the Obamas if they move into the White House in January.
> 
> "She was everything I thought she would be: Smart, great sense of humor and loves to talk about family," Paula told People.
> 
> "I can tell she spends time in the kitchen  she was very relaxed when we cooked. And that lady is a good eater."
> 
> Not that it shows.
> 
> "Did I tell you she is in the best shape ever? Everyone was staring at her amazing arms!" Paula raved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once was enough: Watch Michelle Obama talk to Paula Deen about trying to make seafood gumbo - National Celebrity News | Examiner.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's plain to see that Mrs. Obama has proven that she is a treasonous-to-her-race Aunt Jemima pig by consorting with a racist white woman.
> 
> Or that Mrs. Obama's ample hips are the result of her devotion to the cooking prowess of Paule Deen?
Click to expand...


a nice old Democrat lady cooking with Michelle and voting for Obama....and people think she's a racist....?

but she said the word ****** once upon a time or two.....and for that she must suffer.....just like someone who insults Mohammed.....as you pointed out...

there is a definite similarity between Marxism and Islam....both being Totalitarian in nature.....


----------



## Kondor3

It's a Media and Corporatist-Chickenshit shark-feeding-frenzy...

The Media makes the stink...

The Corporatists turn Chickenshit and sever relationships because they're afraid of damage to their image, even during the early-to-middle going when most of the public, in truth, couldn't give a rat's ass...

Which, in turn, makes the newswires again...

Which, in turn, triggers more Corporatist Chickenshit behavior, which... and on and on and on...

With no accountability for over-reaction or damage to the target's reputation or livelihood or well-being...

A vicious self-perpetuating cycle which continues to balloon far out of proportion to the weight of the offense itself, and which only ends when the cycle runs out of fuel (no more damage can be done, and all possible titillating value has been squeezed out of the thing...

And can you imagine the vicious, petty, jealous, narrow mind, that would take the first steps towards making a big deal out of this 40 or 50 -year-old non-news item, in order to strike-out at a successful person and bring him-or-her down?

The hate behind such an act far exceeds the so-called hate behind the remark, so many years ago.

The hate behind the feeding-frenzy is also obvious, and far exceeds ol' Paula's.

It is possible to hate, sheltered under the banner of Progressivism, and even under the banner of Civil Rights...

Ol' Paula may very well have used a racist or hateful remark 40 or 50 years ago...

But the hate we see unfolding today, in connection with her demise - and the hate we see for her in support of that demise - exceeds Paula's own Original Sin by several orders of magnitude.


----------



## mudwhistle

Never pass up a chance to trash a white woman who sounds like Dolly Parton. 

It's like liberalism 101.


----------



## tinydancer

FJO said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the conservative media has never tried to destroy Obama?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread isn't about Obama. Well unless you want to tie Paula Deen to the Obamas.
> 
> This good southern Democrat lady campaigned for Obama and likened Michelle to Jackie Kennedy.
> 
> Even had Michelle on her show before Obama won in 2008.
> 
> *Paula talked to People about what it was like to cook with Michelle  and promised to make her signature fried chicken for the Obamas if they move into the White House in January.
> 
> "She was everything I thought she would be: Smart, great sense of humor and loves to talk about family," Paula told People.
> 
> "I can tell she spends time in the kitchen  she was very relaxed when we cooked. And that lady is a good eater."
> 
> Not that it shows.
> 
> "Did I tell you she is in the best shape ever? Everyone was staring at her amazing arms!" Paula raved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once was enough: Watch Michelle Obama talk to Paula Deen about trying to make seafood gumbo - National Celebrity News | Examiner.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, it's plain to see that Mrs. Obama has proven that she is a treasonous-to-her-race Aunt Jemima pig by consorting with a racist white woman.
> 
> Or that Mrs. Obama's ample hips are the result of her devotion to the cooking prowess of Paule Deen?
Click to expand...


Are you fucking nuts? Your statements are completely whacked out. 

 Deen first and foremost is not a racist. She is being skewered for using a term decades ago that many did.

Even Sharpton and Jackson are stepping up to the plate to defend her. We've all progressed hopefully from the days of "******" or "honky" or "cracker".

Geeze when I grew up there was a classic rhyme that went

"eenie meenie miny moe catch a ****** by the toe if he hollers let him go eenie meenie miny moe".

You skipped double dutch to it. 

It was ages ago. No malice from young kids saying that. But now of course it's unacceptable. 

We're talking years and years ago.

Gee Mark Twain used the term "******" for Huck Finn. Should Twain be branded a racist?
I think not.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> So _*now*_ can we boycott Wal-Mart?



I just wish that you would stop boycotting showers...


----------



## Hyrcanus

she is a racist and Food Network did the right thing


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread isn't about Obama. Well unless you want to tie Paula Deen to the Obamas.
> 
> This good southern Democrat lady campaigned for Obama and likened Michelle to Jackie Kennedy.
> 
> Even had Michelle on her show before Obama won in 2008.
> 
> *Paula talked to People about what it was like to cook with Michelle  and promised to make her signature fried chicken for the Obamas if they move into the White House in January.
> 
> "She was everything I thought she would be: Smart, great sense of humor and loves to talk about family," Paula told People.
> 
> "I can tell she spends time in the kitchen  she was very relaxed when we cooked. And that lady is a good eater."
> 
> Not that it shows.
> 
> "Did I tell you she is in the best shape ever? Everyone was staring at her amazing arms!" Paula raved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once was enough: Watch Michelle Obama talk to Paula Deen about trying to make seafood gumbo - National Celebrity News | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's plain to see that Mrs. Obama has proven that she is a treasonous-to-her-race Aunt Jemima pig by consorting with a racist white woman.
> 
> Or that Mrs. Obama's ample hips are the result of her devotion to the cooking prowess of Paule Deen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a nice old Democrat lady cooking with Michelle and voting for Obama....and people think she's a racist....?
> 
> but she said the word ****** once upon a time or two.....and for that she must suffer.....just like someone who insults Mohammed.....as you pointed out...
> 
> there is a definite similarity between Marxism and Islam....both being Totalitarian in nature.....
Click to expand...


uh...yyyyyyweaaah, cooking is just like Marxism.  Riiiight.

Freaking wacko.


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> Never pass up a chance to trash a white woman who sounds like Dolly Parton.
> 
> It's like liberalism 101.



I'd thrash Dolly Parton


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> It's a Media and Corporatist-Chickenshit shark-feeding-frenzy...
> 
> The Media makes the stink...
> 
> The Corporatists turn Chickenshit and sever relationships because they're afraid of damage to their image, even during the early-to-middle going when most of the public, in truth, couldn't give a rat's ass...
> 
> Which, in turn, makes the newswires again...
> 
> Which, in turn, triggers more Corporatist Chickenshit behavior, which... and on and on and on...
> 
> With no accountability for over-reaction or damage to the target's reputation or livelihood or well-being...
> 
> A vicious self-perpetuating cycle which continues to balloon far out of proportion to the weight of the offense itself, and which only ends when the cycle runs out of fuel (no more damage can be done, and all possible titillating value has been squeezed out of the thing...
> 
> And can you imagine the vicious, petty, jealous, narrow mind, that would take the first steps towards making a big deal out of this 40 or 50 -year-old non-news item, in order to strike-out at a successful person and bring him-or-her down?
> 
> The hate behind such an act far exceeds the so-called hate behind the remark, so many years ago.
> 
> The hate behind the feeding-frenzy is also obvious, and far exceeds ol' Paula's.
> 
> It is possible to hate, sheltered under the banner of Progressivism, and even under the banner of Civil Rights...
> 
> Ol' Paula may very well have used a racist or hateful remark 40 or 50 years ago...
> 
> But the hate we see unfolding today, in connection with her demise - and the hate we see for her in support of that demise - exceeds Paula's own Original Sin by several orders of magnitude.



You've got the commercial dynamics down at least.  It's the wages of living in a commodity-fetish society.  Wiser minds than I have noted that for all our talk about religious freedom we do indeed have a national religion and it's the religion of money.

However I have yet to see where this connection to mysterious events from "30-40-50 years ago" or whatever the number's up to, comes from.  I've read the complaint and it's _entirely _built on events from 2005 to 2010.  Methinks there be some murky urban myth afoot.


----------



## Hyrcanus

Dean had racist and sexist policies at her restaurant very recently.

she made her bed now she must sleep in it.


----------



## FJO

tinydancer said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread isn't about Obama. Well unless you want to tie Paula Deen to the Obamas.
> 
> This good southern Democrat lady campaigned for Obama and likened Michelle to Jackie Kennedy.
> 
> Even had Michelle on her show before Obama won in 2008.
> 
> *Paula talked to People about what it was like to cook with Michelle  and promised to make her signature fried chicken for the Obamas if they move into the White House in January.
> 
> "She was everything I thought she would be: Smart, great sense of humor and loves to talk about family," Paula told People.
> 
> "I can tell she spends time in the kitchen  she was very relaxed when we cooked. And that lady is a good eater."
> 
> Not that it shows.
> 
> "Did I tell you she is in the best shape ever? Everyone was staring at her amazing arms!" Paula raved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once was enough: Watch Michelle Obama talk to Paula Deen about trying to make seafood gumbo - National Celebrity News | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's plain to see that Mrs. Obama has proven that she is a treasonous-to-her-race Aunt Jemima pig by consorting with a racist white woman.
> 
> Or that Mrs. Obama's ample hips are the result of her devotion to the cooking prowess of Paule Deen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking nuts? Your statements are completely whacked out.
> 
> Deen first and foremost is not a racist. She is being skewered for using a term decades ago that many did.
> 
> Even Sharpton and Jackson are stepping up to the plate to defend her. We've all progressed hopefully from the days of "******" or "honky" or "cracker".
> 
> Geeze when I grew up there was a classic rhyme that went
> 
> "eenie meenie miny moe catch a ****** by the toe if he hollers let him go eenie meenie miny moe".
> 
> You skipped double dutch to it.
> 
> It was ages ago. No malice from young kids saying that. But now of course it's unacceptable.
> 
> We're talking years and years ago.
> 
> Gee Mark Twain used the term "******" for Huck Finn. Should Twain be branded a racist?
> I think not.
Click to expand...


My apologies to everyone, be they the stripe of the Left or the Right who are too dense to see sarcasm, especially those with whom I exchanged PERSONAL messages, like you, tinydancer, for not seeing the sarcasm that I meant in my post to which you so eloquently, but misguidedly and blindly referred.

Obviously, you, tinydancer, missed or preferred to ignore my other posts on this topic.

I can't sat that I am offended, because being offended is the exclusive purview of bleeding heart liberals and fellow assholes of 90% Obama voter Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton ass kissers.

So, let me just say, that in the future, I will be mindful of putting "(sarcasm)" at the end of my post, when I mean SARCASM, because even those whose mental capabilities I was foolish enough to take for granted, will, sadly let me down.


----------



## Pogo

mudwhistle said:


> Never pass up a chance to trash a white woman who sounds like Dolly Parton.
> 
> It's like liberalism 101.



What the hell's wrong with Dolly Parton now?  Fresh strawman?

Yannow, if you think Dolly's east Tennessee accent "sounds like" Deen's south Georgia accent, then you jest don' know your Southern accents.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hyrcanus said:


> Dean had racist and sexist policies at her restaurant very recently.
> 
> she made her bed now she must sleep in it.



Sure she did - because allegations made in a suit seeking millions in damages are irrefutable truth....

You voted for Obama, dinja?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's plain to see that Mrs. Obama has proven that she is a treasonous-to-her-race Aunt Jemima pig by consorting with a racist white woman.
> 
> Or that Mrs. Obama's ample hips are the result of her devotion to the cooking prowess of Paule Deen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a nice old Democrat lady cooking with Michelle and voting for Obama....and people think she's a racist....?
> 
> but she said the word ****** once upon a time or two.....and for that she must suffer.....just like someone who insults Mohammed.....as you pointed out...
> 
> there is a definite similarity between Marxism and Islam....both being Totalitarian in nature.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh...yyyyyyweaaah, cooking is just like Marxism.  Riiiight.
> 
> Freaking wacko.
Click to expand...


did somebody drop you on the head as a baby....?


----------



## Kondor3

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dean had racist and sexist policies at her restaurant very recently.
> 
> she made her bed now she must sleep in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure she did - because allegations made in a suit seeking millions in damages are irrefutable truth....
> 
> You voted for Obama, dinja?
Click to expand...

What the hell ever happened to *'Innocent Until Proven Guilty'?*


----------



## Hyrcanus

Kondor3 said:


> What the hell ever happened to *'Innocent Until Proven Guilty'?*



Food Network can fire anyone they want.

Its called Capitalism.  Deal with it.


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> "..._However I have yet to see where this connection to mysterious events from "30-40-50 years ago" or whatever the number's up to, comes from.  I've read the complaint and it's entirely built on events from 2005 to 2010.  Methinks there be some murky urban myth afoot._"


I'm pretty sure that the 30 or 40 years' reference derives from Deen's defense, saying that she hadn't used the N-word in that long.

I haven't read the Complaint but I've read a couple of summaries via online news articles and I get the impression that the Plaintiff is going to have some difficulty substantiating that N-Word business, in connection with remarks about a wedding... I dunno... maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Kondor3

Hyrcanus said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell ever happened to *'Innocent Until Proven Guilty'?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food Network can fire anyone they want.
> 
> Its called Capitalism.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking about Food Network, nor Capitalism.

I was talking about the Court of Public Opinion which might _drive_ a corporation to pull the plug.


----------



## Hyrcanus

Kondor3 said:


> I was talking about the Court of Public Opinion which might _drive_ a corporation to pull the plug.



the "court of public opinion" doesn't have to wait for a jury verdict to believe someone is a racist bitch.


----------



## Kondor3

Hyrcanus said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the Court of Public Opinion which might _drive_ a corporation to pull the plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "court of public opinion" doesn't have to wait for a jury verdict to believe someone is a racist bitch.
Click to expand...

All too true... regardless of whether she is a racist bitch or not...

And we can thank our Lamestream Media for lighting the fire under her funeral pyre...

Manufacturing the desired public opinion, or threatening an overwhelming weight of such manufactured public opinion...

In order to set the whole feeding frenzy into motion, in order to kill the target, with zero accountability as to whether justice was served or whether the punishment matched the offense...

It's called a Kangaroo Court...

Deemed Guilty before the thing even got underway...

A ruined life, and a ruined business, with no due process nor recourse nor appeal...

More of a *lynch-mob mentality* than justice being served, quite honestly...

Just the sort of thing that political extremists on _both_ sides of the aisle dig-up on...


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._However I have yet to see where this connection to mysterious events from "30-40-50 years ago" or whatever the number's up to, comes from.  I've read the complaint and it's entirely built on events from 2005 to 2010.  Methinks there be some murky urban myth afoot._"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the 30 or 40 years' reference derives from Deen's defense, saying that she hadn't used the N-word in that long.
> 
> I haven't read the Complaint but I've read a couple of summaries via online news articles and I get the impression that the Plaintiff is going to have some difficulty substantiating that N-Word business, in connection with remarks about a wedding... I dunno... maybe I'm wrong.
Click to expand...


I read the complaint last night -- Gracie posted it somewhere (hard to keep track of with so many threads going on) -- anyway the complaint seems to be entirely based on the employment practices of Deen's *brother*.  Paula would be the owner and has the authority that brings responsibility for all that but other than that virtually none of the complaint has anything to do with Paula Deen at all, so the significance what she may have said thirty years before this employment term even began is just a liiiiitle bit elusive for me.

I really think those wailing about things said decades ago should be prepared to articulate exactly what it is they're talking about.  Because it may not even exist.


----------



## FJO

I hear time and again about American exceptionalism.

Is it the exceptionalism to be offended by a word that was REPEATEDLY used by Democratic icons of the United States Senate - you know, the despicable racist, Robert Byrd - who were Grand Poobah or some such, of the Ku Klu Klan but got a free pass, anyways? 

Is it the word that is the mainstay of the so-called "culture" of the despicable and immoral slum?

Is it the word that is nothing but the mispronunciation of the Latin/Spanish/Hispanic word of NEGRO, which means BLACK which has been rejected by the so-called "leaders" like shakedown artist Jesse Jackson and Champion hypocrite, Reverend-who-has-not-performed-a-religious-service and would not know how, in 40 years, Al Sharpton, because they prefer "African-American", in spite the fact that those who claim to be African-Americans could not point to Africa on the map if their lives depended on it, that offends them so much?

Get real! Slavery has been over, at the expense of 600,000 lives of WHITE lives.

I am WHITE. My ancestors NEVER knew, never mind, OWNED black folks. I came to America in 1957. I earned everything I have. I have been discriminated against for my accent just as much, (come to think of it, quite a bit MORE) than you have been because of the color of your skin, because discriminating against you was illegal, but me, well just another white cracker!

So, cry me a river, I have no sympathy for you, piss on you, aspire to be another Clarence Thomas, rather than an other Al Sharpton or Jesse Jackson, or Sheila Jackson Lee, or, especially, Barack Obama.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the Court of Public Opinion which might _drive_ a corporation to pull the plug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "court of public opinion" doesn't have to wait for a jury verdict to believe someone is a racist bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All too true... regardless of whether she is a racist bitch or not... and we can thank our Lamestream Media for lighting the fire under her funeral pyre... in order to manufacture the desired public opinion, or the threat of such manufactured public opinion, which sets the feeding frenzy into motion...
Click to expand...


Bingo.  We speak of "media bias" all the time, imagining a bias to the "left' or "right" in that insane lens that sees everything around us as political (even a TV cooking show).  Yet we ignore the media's real bias, which is to _sensationalism _(TV in particular) and dumbing down every issue to the lowest common superficial denominator.  Hence we labour under the misconception that a lawsuit about assaults and abuses in the workplace is somehow a matter of what word Paula Deen used thirty years ago.  It isn't.

Take the OP.  Please.  A suggestion of "ruining Dean's [sic] life" for something she said 30-40-50 years ago, with no evidence whatsoever that that's what the case is, just a fait accompli.  Doesn't even explain who it is he's talking about -- just a single last name, and that misspelled, as if we were all supposed to just know from obediently taking our media pills.  And that post got like 25 "thanks".  How did these thankers not stop to think to ask for some *basis*?

No, we don't need that, just dive in on emotion.  Facts be damned.  Gullible's Travels.


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._However I have yet to see where this connection to mysterious events from "30-40-50 years ago" or whatever the number's up to, comes from.  I've read the complaint and it's entirely built on events from 2005 to 2010.  Methinks there be some murky urban myth afoot._"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the 30 or 40 years' reference derives from Deen's defense, saying that she hadn't used the N-word in that long.
> 
> I haven't read the Complaint but I've read a couple of summaries via online news articles and I get the impression that the Plaintiff is going to have some difficulty substantiating that N-Word business, in connection with remarks about a wedding... I dunno... maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the complaint last night -- Gracie posted it somewhere (hard to keep track of with so many threads going on) -- anyway the complaint seems to be entirely based on the employment practices of Deen's *brother*.  Paula would be the owner and has the authority that brings responsibility for all that but other than that virtually none of the complaint has anything to do with Paula Deen at all, so the significance what she may have said thirty years before this employment term even began is just a liiiiitle bit elusive for me.
Click to expand...

Yes, I got some of that from the summaries, as well; it was Deen's brother, rather than her, but I also agree that the CEO is responsible for all that happens under her umbrella.



> "..._I really think those wailing about things said decades ago should be prepared to articulate exactly what it is they're talking about.  Because it may not even exist._"



The Deen response (on the Today Show in recent days) protested her own innocence and she denied using the N-Word herself except for an incident 30 years ago and in a few private joke-telling episodes some years ago. It's probably THAT 30-years-ago reference that got us stated on this Old Comments bit. Not sure, but that seems like a good guess.


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> "...*Gullible's Travels.*"



OK... even if you and I don't see eye-to-eye on much, *THAT* was funny...

You've just been plagiarized... I'm gonna remember and use that one myself...

Have your legal guy talk to my legal guy about where to send the Royalty Checks...


----------



## FJO

Hyrcanus said:


> Dean had racist and sexist policies at her restaurant very recently.
> 
> she made her bed now she must sleep in it.



You would only know that if you had visited and enjoyed the meals she cooked in her restaurant.

If you have no personal experience, shut up and stop relying on opinions of food critics that review restaurants that poor, vicious and lying Democrat assholes could never afford.

Paula Deen has more dignity in her little finger than you and your pathetic racist liberal ilk have in your whole body.

But when it comes to hypocrisy, racism and you are the undisputed champion.


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...*Gullible's Travels.*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK... even if you and I don't see eye-to-eye on much, *THAT* was funny...
> 
> You've just been plagiarized... I'm gonna remember and use that one myself...
> 
> Have your legal guy talk to my legal guy about where to send the Royalty Checks...
Click to expand...


No can do.  You see, I plagiarized it myself, and I'm ashamed to admit I don't remember from who.   I believe it was on this board though. 

At this point we'll just call it "public domain" until the creator sees it and brings a lawsuit.  At which point we can all talk about what words we used 30 years prior, because that sells more ads.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Kondor3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "..._However I have yet to see where this connection to mysterious events from "30-40-50 years ago" or whatever the number's up to, comes from.  I've read the complaint and it's entirely built on events from 2005 to 2010.  Methinks there be some murky urban myth afoot._"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the 30 or 40 years' reference derives from Deen's defense, saying that she hadn't used the N-word in that long.
> 
> I haven't read the Complaint but I've read a couple of summaries via online news articles and I get the impression that the Plaintiff is going to have some difficulty substantiating that N-Word business, in connection with remarks about a wedding... I dunno... maybe I'm wrong.
Click to expand...


under oath at the deposition she was asked if she ever used The-Word-That-Must-Not-Be-Named and she said yes back in 1986 she used the term when talking to her husband about the black guy who put a gun to her head at the bank she was working at....that's almost 30 years ago....


----------



## Pogo

FJO said:


> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dean had racist and sexist policies at her restaurant very recently.
> 
> she made her bed now she must sleep in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would only know that if you had visited and enjoyed the meals she cooked in her restaurant.
> 
> If you have no personal experience, shut up and stop relying on opinions of food critics that review restaurants that poor, vicious and lying Democrat assholes could never afford.
> 
> Paula Deen has more dignity in her little finger than you and your pathetic racist liberal ilk have in your whole body.
> 
> But when it comes to hypocrisy, racism and you are the undisputed champion.
Click to expand...


While he may be assuming veracity, what he's referring to is the description of the workplace in the legal complaint.  That has absolute zero to do with "what poor vicious and lying Democrat assholes can afford" or "food critics".  Or food at all.

Is your head really that far up your ass, or is are you just constipated?

Try more butter.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ScreamingEagle said:


> under oath at the deposition she was asked if she ever used The-Word-That-Must-Not-Be-Named and she said yes back in 1986 she used the term when talking to her husband about the black guy who put a gun to her head at the bank she was working at....that's almost 30 years ago....



We know from the complaint that the plaintiff was lying. Her sleazy legal team fabricated a scenario where women were denied management positions, despite the fact that the COO of the organization, Theresa Fueger, is a woman. If women are barred from management, how is it the top management slot in the corporation is held by a woman? Basic contradiction clearly demonstrates that Jackson lied under oath.

http://www.atlawblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Jackson-v.-Deen-et-al.-Complaint.pdf


----------



## tinydancer

Hyrcanus said:


> Dean had racist and sexist policies at her restaurant very recently.
> 
> she made her bed now she must sleep in it.



Prove it asshole.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> under oath at the deposition she was asked if she ever used The-Word-That-Must-Not-Be-Named and she said yes back in 1986 she used the term when talking to her husband about the black guy who put a gun to her head at the bank she was working at....that's almost 30 years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know from the complaint that the plaintiff was lying. Her sleazy legal team fabricated a scenario where women were denied management positions, despite the fact that the COO of the organization, Theresa Fueger, is a woman. If women are barred from management, how is it the top management slot in the corporation is held by a woman? Basic contradiction clearly demonstrates that Jackson lied under oath.
> 
> http://www.atlawblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Jackson-v.-Deen-et-al.-Complaint.pdf
Click to expand...


And if anybody around here would know about '"basic contradiction"....



Hey, how's the Hillary Weather out there?  Fields still barren?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> And if anybody around here would know about '"basic contradiction"....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how's the Hillary Weather out there?  Fields still barren?



So, another straw man from the king of logical fallacy...

You're an idiot pogo, but at least.... uh, umm, uhh 

Okay, you're just an idiot..


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if anybody around here would know about '"basic contradiction"....
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how's the Hillary Weather out there?  Fields still barren?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, another straw man from the king of logical fallacy...
> 
> You're an idiot pogo, but at least.... uh, umm, uhh
> 
> Okay, you're just an idiot..
Click to expand...


Whoa - that was eloquent.  Didn't know you had that kind of stuff.

I'm just pointing out that you have never been above just making it up on the spot.  Caveat for our younger readers.  A public service you might say.


----------



## Michelle420

no


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Whoa - that was eloquent.  Didn't know you had that kind of stuff.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that you have never been above just making it up on the spot.  Caveat for our younger readers.  A public service you might say.



You're just throwing out logical fallacy because it's the closest you ever get to logic.

Jackson's story is so full of holes that the tale comes off as absurd. I have no idea if fragments of her fiction are true or not, but taken as a complete tale - there is zero possibility of this being factual. IF Jackson has not been charged with perjury, that is in itself a crime.


----------



## tinydancer

Let's see what the vicious people thought of this situation with Paula Deen over at Think Progress shall we?

Paula's getting a taste of what it's like to be a target of the left's wrath if they think you are conservative.

I don't know whether to laugh or cry at the freaking utter stupidity of these people. Nonetheless they attacked her viciously based on lies from a person trying to shake Paula Deen down and didn't have a clue she was a Democrat. 

From the comment section:

*Angel Schroeder · High Point, North Carolina

"Deens attitudes are harmful, but theres something sad about the narrow little world she occupies, and how airless it will become as time moves on without her."


There's the GOP in a nutshell.*



* Victoria Lamb Hatch · Top Commenter
And both Paula Deen and the GOP will find that the world is moving ahead without them, no matter how they might dig their heels in.

I see Paula Deen as mostly clueless, not evil. I'm sure she truly thinks of herself as a good-hearted person, or at least someone who's trying to be.

 And she appears to be honestly baffled as to why her world isn't the same as it was half a century ago, when she was growing up with the values that are completely unacceptable today.

She seems to have grasped that there are some words that one shouldn't use, and some things that one shouldn't say. But she has absolutely no idea why. She only understands that she'll get in trouble with "the media" if she uses them. She can't even comprehend that they are hurtful and offensive, or that they treat people as less than people. Here's a hint, Paula -- these words and attitudes were NEVER okay. They have ALWAYS been hurtful and offensive. It's not that people became offended overnight.

The Republican Party however -- or at least those who drive the machine -- is more evil than clueless. They are motivated purely by profit, greed, and power. And they don't care who or what they destroy to get it.

Evil vs. clueless. They are very different. But the end result is pretty much the same -- without change, they will become fossils of the past, irrelevant, and marginalized.*



*Brooks McBryde · Top Commenter · Southern Methodist University


I know from personal experience that the South is largely in denial about its continuing culture of racism. Paula Deen's attitude is extremely common there. Sure, the institutional relics of Jim Crow laws have been eliminated, but it lives on beneath the surface and in the private lives of many southerners.

 Resentment of minorities is extremely commonplace there. And it is this core of people that makes up the base of the Republican party today.*



* Freedom Mushaw · Top Commenter


I could hug you. I think that what is hurting the republicans is that they only want to disassociate them selves with extremist when its election time.

 If they were to tell these ignorant mofos to leave rallies or take their Al Qaeda wanna be buts someplace else the GOP would save face. Yes i compared them because there is not much diff. You just replace the subject of their sentences and its the same hate word vomit. 

I feel sad that theGOP really sees them selves as evolved and innocent. Its funny, how people who are on social assistance for a good reason and do not even know others that are slackers are grouped together and all seen as "unfit" Americans. But yet they do not want to be associated with the people who deliberately come to their conventions and voice their hateful ignorance under freedom of speech. Why does guilt by association only work one way????*



TV Chef Paula Deen's Plantation Nostalgia And The Resentments Of Racists | ThinkProgress


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa - that was eloquent.  Didn't know you had that kind of stuff.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that you have never been above just making it up on the spot.  Caveat for our younger readers.  A public service you might say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just throwing out logical fallacy because it's the closest you ever get to logic.
> 
> Jackson's story is so full of holes that the tale comes off as absurd. *I have no idea* if fragments of her fiction are true or not, but taken as a complete tale - there is zero possibility of this being factual. IF Jackson has not been charged with perjury, that is in itself a crime.
Click to expand...



ZZZOOOOOM  go the goalposts.... 

It's a crime to not charge a person with perjury, because _you _don't find it believable.

I love playing your straight man.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Of course not... hell. Robert Byrd was the darling of the left and was an _actual _bigot AND a Klansman.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> ZZZOOOOOM  go the goalposts....
> 
> It's a crime to not charge a person with perjury, because _you _don't find it believable.
> 
> I love playing your straight man.



Jackson lied under oath - the complaint itself bears this out.

That you are a small minded leftists doesn't alter this fact, sparky...

And you play dumb with unmatched aplomb.


----------



## Hyrcanus

I heard the KKK has voiced their support for Dean.


----------



## tinydancer

That Jackson can under oath say that she never ever has heard Paula Deen utter a racist slur and yet the morons out there still want to claim that Paula's saying racist things in the here and now just proves what big sphincters liberals are.


----------



## Ravi

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol



No, of course not. But the repukes never forgave Robert Byrd, though most of them probably actually liked him better when he was a racist.


----------



## tinydancer

Hyrcanus said:


> I heard the KKK has voiced their support for Dean.



Prove it troll. 

On the other hand...

* Al Sharpton Speaks Out On Paula Deen: Many 'Have In The Past Said Things We Have Regretted'*

Al Sharpton Speaks Out On Paula Deen: Many 'Have In The Past Said Things We Have Regretted' [UPDATE]


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> That Jackson can under oath say that she never ever has heard Paula Deen utter a racist slur and yet the morons out there still want to claim that Paula's saying racist things in the here and now just proves what big sphincters liberals are.



But Unsensical up there says that Jackson's fulla lies.  He's a sphincter but not a liberal one.  More like a hemorrhoid.


----------



## Pogo

Ravi said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course not. But the repukes never forgave Robert Byrd, though most of them probably actually liked him better when he was a racist.
Click to expand...


Hey now, don't be bringing up double standards.  It makes them cry.
Plus, going to look it up in the dictionary is a lot of work.


----------



## Lakhota

Target To End Its Relationship With Paula Deen


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hyrcanus said:


> I heard the KKK has voiced their support for Dean.



No you didn't - but you're a shameless liar - so you posted it anyway.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> But Unsensical up there says that Jackson's fulla lies.  He's a sphincter but not a liberal one.  More like a hemorrhoid.



And you're too stupid to grasp it.

It's why you're a leftist, Pigo.


----------



## FJO

RandallFlagg said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we were all held liable for things that we said 20-30 years ago, none of us would have jobs.   This is the height of the stupidity of politcal correctness.
> 
> Geez, people,  its just a WORD.   How are you damaged when someone says that word?
> 
> Should every black who has ever said "honky" or "whitey" be fired?
> 
> this is asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honky and whitey were not used to degrade and dehuminize and entire race of people.  Those words were not uttered by a race of people who could kill whites just for looking at them.
> 
> Please dont confuse "whitey" or "honky" with the word ******.  By the way, who the hell says whitey or honky now days anyway?
> 
> You not being offended by the word ****** is interesting. Its almost cute because you are almost telling blacks to stop being offended.  lol
> 
> I am black and yes, I am offended by that word.  It annoys me when rappers or black kids in general use it, but its not racial. If you dont understand that, I cant help you.
> 
> When whites say it, YES IT *IS* RACIST.
> 
> This woman saying this 30 years ago....who gives a fuck.  The more I learn about all this and about the  Slavery wedding etc the more I am starting to get it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a black man, I lived through the 60s. I am NOT offended by the word "******". I always consider the source - the idiot (whether he be black or white - and ESPECIALLY if he is black) who uses the word.
> 
> Your statement "it ANNOYS me when rappers or black kids in general use it, but it is not racial" tells me all I need to know about your ideology. True, a word is jut a word. When young bloods use the word, it is to illicit a response or evoke an emotion - especially these multi-millionaire "superstars" that play on some imagined "hood" mentality that they never experienced, but looks good to the record label.
> 
> So what makes the word any different when some white kid, too stupid to know otherwise, with his hat on backwards and his pants hanging around his ankles uses the word "******"? Absolutely nothing. He does it to shock and to get folks to look at him.
> 
> Richard Pryor said it best when he stated after returning from Africa - "I looked around trying to find just one ******....just one...and I couldn't find any. Cause there wasn't any. They were all Africans" He never used the word again, because it had lost all it's power. He realized that its JUST A WORD.
> 
> Funny.....somehow the black youth of today have never gotten the memo.....and we still want to persecute whites, who through ignorance, use it to illicit a response. You want "Civil Rights"? start treating your brothers and sisters who call each other "******" the same as you treat white folks. THEN we'll be equal.
Click to expand...


Randall Flag, Thank you!

You, sir, have the maturity to consider the source, a rarity nowadays.

I bet you have been referred to (but probably not called in your face) an "Uncle Tom" just because you are honest.


----------



## FJO

I can somewhat understand the indignation of black folks upon hearing the N word, although with a black president, black attorney general, black elected politicians and judges, mayors, governors, millionaires, CEO's, movie stars, sports heroes, entertainers, etc., it seems over done even by the blacks who are no doubt, Democrats,  but when I hear white people pontificating ever so righteously about it, it makes me puke.

Time to grow up.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Hyrcanus said:


> I heard the KKK has voiced their support for Dean.



Don't think you're not racist. You're. 

You're also against our first amendment.


----------



## Jarhead

Ravi said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course not. But the repukes never forgave Robert Byrd, though *most of them probably actually liked him better when he was a racist*.
Click to expand...


Usually, I respect what you write. I may disagree with it, but I have many times offered you respect for your posts.

This one however......it is an insult to me and many of my friends....and completely inaccurate.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the KKK has voiced their support for Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't - but *you're a shameless liar* - so you posted it anyway.
Click to expand...


Irony alert. 
Take cover -- it's the big one.  Weather Underground says so.


This just in:

PAULA DEEN DECIDES TO OWN RACIST TENDENCIES WITH COOKBOOK FOR KKK CAMPOUTS

>> The details of the recipes to be included in the book have not been released but its believed that they will be traditional cook out dishes, generally ones that can be made over an open flame. <<


----------



## ScienceRocks

1. We have a first amendment...A right to insult and speak out in such ways.
2. On the other hand we don't have a right to attack and beat up innocent people like blacks do every day.

Who's the fucking racist????


----------



## FJO

tinydancer said:


> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the KKK has voiced their support for Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it troll.
> 
> On the other hand...
> 
> * Al Sharpton Speaks Out On Paula Deen: Many 'Have In The Past Said Things We Have Regretted'*
> 
> Al Sharpton Speaks Out On Paula Deen: Many 'Have In The Past Said Things We Have Regretted' [UPDATE]
Click to expand...


This despicable lying charlatan and phony "reverend", seeing his influence and his ratings on his abysmal TV show going down the drain, decided to pretend that there is a human soul in his miserable carcass.

I will believe something he says as soon as he apologizes and admits lying about Tawney.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the KKK has voiced their support for Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't - but *you're a shameless liar* - so you posted it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irony alert.
> Take cover -- it's the big one.  Weather Underground says so.
> 
> 
> This just in:
> 
> PAULA DEEN DECIDES TO OWN RACIST TENDENCIES WITH COOKBOOK FOR KKK CAMPOUTS
> 
> >> The details of the recipes to be included in the book have not been released but its believed that they will be traditional cook out dishes, generally ones that can be made over an open flame. <<
Click to expand...


Is this a joke?


----------



## Pogo

Matthew said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't - but *you're a shameless liar* - so you posted it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irony alert.
> Take cover -- it's the big one.  Weather Underground says so.
> 
> 
> This just in:
> 
> PAULA DEEN DECIDES TO OWN RACIST TENDENCIES WITH COOKBOOK FOR KKK CAMPOUTS
> 
> >> The details of the recipes to be included in the book have not been released but its believed that they will be traditional cook out dishes, generally ones that can be made over an open flame. <<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?
Click to expand...


Bwa hahaha


----------



## Jarhead

FJO said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the KKK has voiced their support for Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it troll.
> 
> On the other hand...
> 
> * Al Sharpton Speaks Out On Paula Deen: Many 'Have In The Past Said Things We Have Regretted'*
> 
> Al Sharpton Speaks Out On Paula Deen: Many 'Have In The Past Said Things We Have Regretted' [UPDATE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This despicable lying charlatan and phony "reverend", seeing his influence and his ratings on his abysmal TV show going down the drain, decided to pretend that there is a human soul in his miserable carcass.
> 
> I will believe something he says as soon as he apologizes and admits lying about Tawney.
Click to expand...


Al Sharpton has been wrong many times.

But if people like Sharpton didn't speak out when they thought something was wrong, then we would be 50 years behind as it pertains to racial issues.

Hate him if you wish....but the black community needed men and women like him.


----------



## Jarhead

Matthew said:


> 1. We have a first amendment...A right to insult and speak out in such ways.
> 2. On the other hand we don't have a right to attack and beat up innocent people like blacks do every day.
> 
> Who's the fucking racist????



People beat up innocent people everyday.

White people are guilty of it too.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Irony alert.
> Take cover -- it's the big one.  Weather Underground says so.
> 
> 
> This just in:
> 
> PAULA DEEN DECIDES TO OWN RACIST TENDENCIES WITH COOKBOOK FOR KKK CAMPOUTS
> 
> >> The details of the recipes to be included in the book have not been released but its believed that they will be traditional cook out dishes, generally ones that can be made over an open flame. <<



You really are as stupid as you look....


----------



## Pogo

RandallFlagg said:


> Richard Pryor said it best when he stated after returning from Africa - "I looked around trying to find just one ******....just one...and I couldn't find any. Cause there wasn't any. They were all Africans" He never used the word again, because it had lost all it's power. He realized that its JUST A WORD.



Actually he's not dismissing it as "just a word" -- he very much recognized a deeper meaning.
I posted that video a few days ago but it's worth a revisit:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AltWj4iAmno]The "N" Word - YouTube[/ame]


On a related note -- might as well repost this too:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I7JJChM6IQ]Chappelle Show: The Niggar Family - YouTube[/ame]

Dave Chappelle is a genius.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Matthew said:


> Is this a joke?



It's Pogo's flaccid attempt at a joke.

But then, Pogo ain't the sharpest marshmallow in the bag....


----------



## nodoginnafight

Matthew: The notion that this is a "free speech" issue is about as stupid a thing as I have ever heard.

She hasn't been arrested - so no restrictions on her speech have been made.

Her words have consequences in that others are also free to express their opinion of her words as much as she is free to utter them.

Free speech does not mean consequence-free speech. If you were under that impression, you are woefully wrong.

IF this was something that only occured decades ago - I personally feel the reaction from her sponsors is over-kill. I suspect that the reaction is to much more recent actions and speech - but I don't know that. I'll reserve judgement until more facts are known.


----------



## Pogo

nodoginnafight said:


> Matthew: The notion that this is a "free speech" issue is about as stupid a thing as I have ever heard.
> 
> She hasn't been arrested - so no restrictions on her speech have been made.
> 
> Her words have consequences in that others are also free to express their opinion of her words as much as she is free to utter them.
> 
> Free speech does not mean consequence-free speech. If you were under that impression, you are woefully wrong.
> 
> IF this was something that only occured decades ago - I personally feel the reaction from her sponsors is over-kill. I suspect that the reaction is to much more recent actions and speech - but I don't know that. I'll reserve judgement until more facts are known.



This is why people really need to read the backstory.  The case has nothing to do with what Paula Deen said last week, let alone "30-40-50 years ago".  That's just media circus.  The case is about the employment conditions under Paula Deen's *brother*.

The complaint that laid all this out can be seen here (pdf download)

The show and its sponsors would have seen this document, mulled it over with their attorneys, and presumably concluded that having the show continue while simultaneously having this laundry aired out might not be a great business model.


----------



## mudwhistle

Hyrcanus said:


> she is a racist and Food Network did the right thing



Robert Byrd said the "N" word on the floor of the Senate and was a KKK Grand Poobaa and he wasn't considered a racist. 

Guess the left just can't pass up on any chance to demean white people. Doesn't matter that she is a Democrat ether. 

Is this really just a war on Whites???

Sure looks like it.


----------



## Ravi

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course not. But the repukes never forgave Robert Byrd, though *most of them probably actually liked him better when he was a racist*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually, I respect what you write. I may disagree with it, but I have many times offered you respect for your posts.
> 
> This one however......it is an insult to me and many of my friends....and completely inaccurate.
Click to expand...

Why, are you a repuke?


----------



## Ravi

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyrcanus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the KKK has voiced their support for Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't - but *you're a shameless liar* - so you posted it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irony alert.
> Take cover -- it's the big one.  Weather Underground says so.
> 
> 
> This just in:
> 
> PAULA DEEN DECIDES TO OWN RACIST TENDENCIES WITH COOKBOOK FOR KKK CAMPOUTS
> 
> >> The details of the recipes to be included in the book have not been released but its believed that they will be traditional cook out dishes, generally ones that can be made over an open flame. <<
Click to expand...


 Baked beans, butter, salt. No real reason to buy the book.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't - but *you're a shameless liar* - so you posted it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irony alert.
> Take cover -- it's the big one.  Weather Underground says so.
> 
> 
> This just in:
> 
> PAULA DEEN DECIDES TO OWN RACIST TENDENCIES WITH COOKBOOK FOR KKK CAMPOUTS
> 
> >> The details of the recipes to be included in the book have not been released but its believed that they will be traditional cook out dishes, generally ones that can be made over an open flame. <<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baked beans, butter, salt. No real reason to buy the book.
Click to expand...


You cook for the KKK too Ravi ?  I'm dumping you


----------



## Ravi

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irony alert.
> Take cover -- it's the big one.  Weather Underground says so.
> 
> 
> This just in:
> 
> PAULA DEEN DECIDES TO OWN RACIST TENDENCIES WITH COOKBOOK FOR KKK CAMPOUTS
> 
> >> The details of the recipes to be included in the book have not been released but its believed that they will be traditional cook out dishes, generally ones that can be made over an open flame. <<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baked beans, butter, salt. No real reason to buy the book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cook for the KKK too Ravi ?  I'm dumping you
Click to expand...

Damn. Why do you hate capitalism?


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baked beans, butter, salt. No real reason to buy the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cook for the KKK too Ravi ?  I'm dumping you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn. Why do you hate capitalism?
Click to expand...


They pay you ?   Ok we're on again


----------



## ScienceRocks

The media is insane. Fucking nuts....

They need to start reporting on violence within our innercities. Chicago has 9-20 deaths per night sometimes. 

A fucking kill field.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course not. But the repukes never forgave Robert Byrd, though *most of them probably actually liked him better when he was a racist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, I respect what you write. I may disagree with it, but I have many times offered you respect for your posts.
> 
> This one however......it is an insult to me and many of my friends....and completely inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, are you a repuke?
Click to expand...


As opposed to a Democrapolia.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Pogo's flaccid attempt at a joke.
> 
> But then, Pogo ain't the sharpest marshmallow in the bag....
Click to expand...


I believe he's referring to the KKK book.  Not to the irony alert about your claim of Hillary being with the Weathermen that you can't document because you made it up.

But I gotta keep in mind, it's _I_ who's not the sharpest marshmallow, so what do I know.


----------



## 25Caliber

Paulas sons said that she voted for Obama


----------



## HUGGY

How ironic.  60% of Americans are Walmart and the Chineez's ******* and THEY get thier aisian made panties in a twist over something Deen said a lifetime ago.  

The stupid black kid called the Cuba Rican a white cracker and got shot for not minding his own business and respecting that his neighborhood had somebody willing to look out for criminal behavior.  

This world is a cess pool of stupidity.  I've been called a ****** by close friends(black) and found it amusing.  I've been called a cracker(by blacks) on several occasions which led to fights(which I won by KOs), twice while incarcerated, but it had more to do with the a-holes knocking over my coffee.  Funny how the smallest thing can be the catylist for confrontation and assault depending on the circumstances. 

I wonder what percentge of whites have used the "n"(******) word in the last 20-30-50 years?  In the South maybe 90%.  In the North ..maybe 90%.

How many whites and blacks look at a place like Chicago where blacks murder each other for no apparent reason with astonishing frequency and think to themselves "stupid *******"?  I do.  

I think the equivelant when I try to wrap my brain around Jews loading thier families onto box cars in Germany.  "Stupid *******"!  

If someone or a group of someones forfeits all of thier human dignity and acts like animals then I do not care if they are offended.

When does being afraid cross the line into cowardice?  I say it is the moment one agrees it is better to live as a slave than die refusing to submit to being bought and sold.  I say it is when a community agrees it is better to give one's society over to drug gangs than take a stand.  

The truth is that there are plenty of bullies around and plenty of ******* around right now.  

Paula Deen isn't the problem.


----------



## buckeye45_73

HUGGY said:


> How ironic. 60% of Americans are Walmart and the Chineez's ******* and THEY get thier aisian made panties in a twist over something Deen said a lifetime ago.
> 
> The stupid black kid called the Cuba Rican a white cracker and got shot for not minding his own business and respecting that his neighborhood had somebody willing to look out for criminal behavior.
> 
> This world is a cess pool of stupidity. I've been called a ****** by close friends(black) and found it amusing. I've been called a cracker(by blacks) on several occasions which led to fights(which I won by KOs), twice while incarcerated, but it had more to do with the a-holes knocking over my coffee. Funny how the smallest thing can be the catylist for confrontation and assault depending on the circumstances.
> 
> I wonder what percentge of whites have used the "n"(******) word in the last 20-30-50 years? In the South maybe 90%. In the North ..maybe 90%.
> 
> How many whites and blacks look at a place like Chicago where blacks murder each other for no apparent reason with astonishing frequency and think to themselves "stupid *******"? I do.
> 
> I think the equivelant when I try to wrap my brain around Jews loading thier families onto box cars in Germany. "Stupid *******"!
> 
> If someone or a group of someones forfeits all of thier human dignity and acts like animals then I do not care if they are offended.
> 
> When does being afraid cross the line into cowardice? I say it is the moment one agrees it is better to live as a slave than die refusing to submit to being bought and sold. I say it is when a community agrees it is better to give one's society over to drug gangs than take a stand.
> 
> The truth is that there are plenty of bullies around and plenty of ******* around right now.
> 
> Paula Deen isn't the problem.


 

I agree Huggy, you hit this one on the mark, although I dont really look at the Chicago people as stupid *******, I just want to see where Black on white crime gets reported and black on black crime gets reported, and neither do right now, it's frightening how political correctness has controlled our society. If you have to worry about every word you say, you cant have a serious conversation about anything.

And as far as being called a ****** by black friends, I have many times, not in a negative way, I've been told I'm really black by many black friends, even ones that knew I was a conservative republican, yet when I say that some one here call me a racist as well as they want those black guys shot for not taking ****** so serious.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course not. But the repukes never forgave Robert Byrd, though *most of them probably actually liked him better when he was a racist*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, I respect what you write. I may disagree with it, but I have many times offered you respect for your posts.
> 
> This one however......it is an insult to me and many of my friends....and completely inaccurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, are you a repuke?
Click to expand...

 

you're an idiot. First of all, saying ****** doesnt make one a racist anymore than calling someone a jap makes you anti-japaneese

Second didnt YOU support Byrd? why was he allowed to exist and Thurmond was crucified? Oh yeah Byrd was a good soldier democrats and Thurmond got the hell out of the party of Jim Crow.......yep


----------



## Pogo

buckeye45_73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, I respect what you write. I may disagree with it, but I have many times offered you respect for your posts.
> 
> This one however......it is an insult to me and many of my friends....and completely inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, are you a repuke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you're an idiot. First of all, saying ****** doesnt make one a racist anymore than calling someone a jap makes you anti-japaneese
> 
> Second didnt YOU support Byrd? why was he allowed to exist and Thurmond was crucified? Oh yeah Byrd was a good soldier democrats and Thurmond got the hell out of the party of Jim Crow.......yep
Click to expand...


Thurmond did get out of the party, because it was no longer playing the racism game.  He was the first in a wave of Southern conservatives that included Jesse Helms, Trent Lott, Richard Shelby and a host of others.  Part of what LBJ was describing when he declared that with the Civil Rights Act of 1964, his party "had lost the South for a generation" (a time span he obviously underestimated).  The Democratic Party (to its discredit) had been condoning racism and looking the other way for the sake of power, until 1964 when it (to its credit) did the right thing.  Having lost the base that would enable them, they went to the Republican Party and the South went from blue to red en masse.  The players didn't change; the costume did.

Thurmond was never "crucified".  He was in the Senate until the age of freaking *100*.  Literally.  He even concealed the existence of his black daughter until after his death.  So cut the hypocrisy and revisionist history horseshit.


----------



## Ravi

buckeye45_73 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, I respect what you write. I may disagree with it, but I have many times offered you respect for your posts.
> 
> This one however......it is an insult to me and many of my friends....and completely inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, are you a repuke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you're an idiot. First of all, saying ****** doesnt make one a racist anymore than calling someone a jap makes you anti-japaneese
> 
> Second didnt YOU support Byrd? why was he allowed to exist and Thurmond was crucified? Oh yeah Byrd was a good soldier democrats and Thurmond got the hell out of the party of Jim Crow.......yep
Click to expand...

Byrd apologized for his racist past and made amends. You aren't very bright, are you?


----------



## buckeye45_73

Pogo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, are you a repuke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're an idiot. First of all, saying ****** doesnt make one a racist anymore than calling someone a jap makes you anti-japaneese
> 
> Second didnt YOU support Byrd? why was he allowed to exist and Thurmond was crucified? Oh yeah Byrd was a good soldier democrats and Thurmond got the hell out of the party of Jim Crow.......yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thurmond did get out of the party, because it was no longer playing the racism game. He was the first in a wave of Southern conservatives that included Jesse Helms, Trent Lott, Richard Shelby and a host of others. Part of what LBJ was describing when he declared that with the Civil Rights Act of 1964, his party "had lost the South for a generation" (a time span he obviously underestimated).
> 
> Thurmond was never "crucified". He was in the Senate until the age of freaking *100*. Literally. He even concealed the existence of his black daughter until after his death. So cut the hypocrisy and revisionist history horseshit.
Click to expand...

 

LOL, you're hilarious, he was crucified, and so was Trent Lott for supporting his friend.

Secon, the democrats have always been the party of racism and still are. Look at Clarence "Uncle" Thomas or Paual  "I supprted Obama" Dean, I mean using ****** is a huge sign or racism to people like you and democrats say it ALOT.

But the main racism from democrats comes down to the government plantation, a few food stamps for votes.....and dont try to leave, because you're be called an Uncle Tom, Oreo, house ****** and more! Hell they'll make shit up like Anita Hill if you wander off!


----------



## Pogo

buckeye45_73 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're an idiot. First of all, saying ****** doesnt make one a racist anymore than calling someone a jap makes you anti-japaneese
> 
> Second didnt YOU support Byrd? why was he allowed to exist and Thurmond was crucified? Oh yeah Byrd was a good soldier democrats and Thurmond got the hell out of the party of Jim Crow.......yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thurmond did get out of the party, because it was no longer playing the racism game. He was the first in a wave of Southern conservatives that included Jesse Helms, Trent Lott, Richard Shelby and a host of others. Part of what LBJ was describing when he declared that with the Civil Rights Act of 1964, his party "had lost the South for a generation" (a time span he obviously underestimated).
> 
> Thurmond was never "crucified". He was in the Senate until the age of freaking *100*. Literally. He even concealed the existence of his black daughter until after his death. So cut the hypocrisy and revisionist history horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you're hilarious, he was crucified, and so was Trent Lott for supporting his friend.
> 
> Secon, the democrats have always been the party of racism and still are. Look at Clarence "Uncle" Thomas or Paual  "I supprted Obama" Dean, I mean using ****** is a huge sign or racism to people like you and democrats say it ALOT.
> 
> But the main racism from democrats comes down to the government plantation, a few food stamps for votes.....and dont try to leave, because you're be called an Uncle Tom, Oreo, house ****** and more! Hell they'll make shit up like Anita Hill if you wander off!
Click to expand...


Again, steaming bullshit.  Thurmond got no "crucifixion" whatsoever.  Bring a link or can it.

Strom Thurmond was a relative of mine; I'm not pulling this out of my ass.  You? 

As for Trent Lott, his foot-in-mouth moment was for declaring that had the country followed Mississippi's lead (in voting for Thurmond for president) "we woulnd'ta had all these problems over all these years either".  And considering what Thurmond was known for the connection was inescapable.  That's as stupid as saying you wanted to, say, set up a wedding with slaves.

Trent Lott's Kwanzaa Message to the Nation


----------



## Uncensored2008

25Caliber said:


> Paulas sons said that she voted for Obama



Yeah, she is a big time Obamabot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Again, steaming bullshit.  Thurmond got no "crucifixion" whatsoever.  Bring a link or can it.
> 
> Strom Thurmond was a relative of mine; I'm not pulling this out of my ass.  You?



Paula Deen could have saved herself a lot of headaches:

______________________________

Plaintiff: Ms. Deen, have you ever, in your entire life, called someone a "******?"

Deen: Yes, but I was talking about Clarence Thomas!

______________________________

Slate, MSNBC, Rightwinger, Pogo and Rati would all be praising her courage and wisdom, right now....


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> 25Caliber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulas sons said that she voted for Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she is a big time Obamabot.
Click to expand...


^^ another one of these hacks who thinks he can make a freaking TV cooking show into a political football.  Ironically the legal complaint, when it refers to politics at all, only refers to O'bama in disparaging terms, e.g. the suggestion that O'bama should be sent to the BP oil spill "so he can ******-rig it".  Yup, big time Obamabot there.

Dumb shit.

Hey, I know.  Maybe you can find some way to link Paula Deen with the Weather Underground.  Wouldn't that be fun?  I can't wait.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> ^^ another one of these hacks who thinks he can make a freaking TV cooking show into a political football.  Ironically the legal complaint, when it refers to politics at all, only refers to O'bama in disparaging terms, e.g. the suggestion that O'bama should be sent to the BP oil spill "so he can ******-rig it".  Yup, big time Obamabot there.
> 
> Dumb shit.
> 
> Hey, I know.  Maybe you can find some way to link Paula Deen with the Weather Underground.  Wouldn't that be fun?  I can't wait.



Hey Pogo, you might be a liar, and you might be a moron, but at least you're a complete hack....

{Paula Deen (Democrat)

The Food Network star campaigned for Obama back in 2008, and invited his wife Michelle to cook with her during an episode of Paula's Party. Later, she said she "just loved" being around the First Lady, and praised her platform: encouraging kids and young adults to eat healthy and get plenty of exercise.}

Celebrities' Political Affiliations Pictures - Paula Deen (Democrat) - UsMagazine.com


----------



## PredFan

Paula Dean, I have no sympathy for you. You are a Southern Democrat who supports the democrats in your state and supported and voted for obama twice. You had Ms. obama on your show and praised her.

This is what happens when you put progressives in power and support them. Everyone suffers and this time it came up and bit you in the ass. Stupidity should be painful.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ another one of these hacks who thinks he can make a freaking TV cooking show into a political football.  Ironically the legal complaint, when it refers to politics at all, only refers to O'bama in disparaging terms, e.g. the suggestion that O'bama should be sent to the BP oil spill "so he can ******-rig it".  Yup, big time Obamabot there.
> 
> Dumb shit.
> 
> Hey, I know.  Maybe you can find some way to link Paula Deen with the Weather Underground.  Wouldn't that be fun?  I can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pogo, you might be a liar, and you might be a moron, but at least you're a complete hack....
> 
> {Paula Deen (Democrat)
> 
> The Food Network star campaigned for Obama back in 2008, and invited his wife Michelle to cook with her during an episode of Paula's Party. Later, she said she "just loved" being around the First Lady, and praised her platform: encouraging kids and young adults to eat healthy and get plenty of exercise.}
> 
> Celebrities' Political Affiliations Pictures - Paula Deen (Democrat) - UsMagazine.com
Click to expand...


The Overlord of Obtusity _*still *_doesn't get it. 

It's a cooking show.  Not a political program.
It's an employment practices complaint.  Not a political diatribe.

What you have by bringing in red herrings is called a "fallacy".

*fal·la·cy*  (fl-s)
n. pl. fal·la·cies
1. A false notion.
2. A statement or an argument based on a false or invalid inference.
3. Incorrectness of reasoning or belief; erroneousness.
4. The quality of being deceptive.

Don't feel bad - PredFan just put a post in between that's as stupid as yours.  At least you don't have to face your ignorance alone.

Now Hillary being in the Weather Underground --- that's another matter.  That's all yours.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> The Overlord of Obtusity _*still *_doesn't get it.
> 
> It's a cooking show.  Not a political program.
> It's an employment practices complaint.  Not a political diatribe.
> 
> What you have by bringing in red herrings is called a "fallacy".
> 
> *fal·la·cy*  (fl-s)
> n. pl. fal·la·cies
> 1. A false notion.
> 2. A statement or an argument based on a false or invalid inference.
> 3. Incorrectness of reasoning or belief; erroneousness.
> 4. The quality of being deceptive.
> 
> Don't feel bad - PredFan just put a post in between that's as stupid as yours.  At least you don't have to face your ignorance alone.
> 
> Now Hillary being in the Weather Underground --- that's another matter.  That's all yours.



Deen is not a show, hack - Deen is a person. A person who has been a loyal Obama supporter.

It didn't keep her fellow leftists from savaging her. They'd turn on you just as fast, hack.


----------



## Kondor3

Artificial Lamestream Media -initiated shark feeding frenzies like the Paula Deen situation do not *BEGIN* life as 'political' but they quickly *MORPH INTO* something political...

This happens as the legal or societal controls over the media manifest themselves or otherwise become visible or clear, and as accountability-for-damage-done and the justice (or lack thereof) of the situation and all of the other aspects of such events come under scrutiny and discussion, some of which gain traction, and some of which do not...

To say that the Paula Deen Incident was 'policital' on Day One might have been a bit of a stretch, but as Day One unfolds, and spills over into other days, and as folks bring more aspects of legality and media-freedoms and accountability and pro-and-con political patterns to bear, it quickly *BECOMES* political...

As it has long-since become, by now...


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Overlord of Obtusity _*still *_doesn't get it.
> 
> It's a cooking show.  Not a political program.
> It's an employment practices complaint.  Not a political diatribe.
> 
> What you have by bringing in red herrings is called a "fallacy".
> 
> *fal·la·cy*  (fl-s)
> n. pl. fal·la·cies
> 1. A false notion.
> 2. A statement or an argument based on a false or invalid inference.
> 3. Incorrectness of reasoning or belief; erroneousness.
> 4. The quality of being deceptive.
> 
> Don't feel bad - PredFan just put a post in between that's as stupid as yours.  At least you don't have to face your ignorance alone.
> 
> Now Hillary being in the Weather Underground --- that's another matter.  That's all yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deen is not a show, hack - Deen is a person. A person who has been a loyal Obama supporter.
> 
> It didn't keep her fellow leftists from savaging her. They'd turn on you just as fast, hack.
Click to expand...


Deen is a person, Hack, yes.  And that person in her role as a cooking show host has nothing to do with politics, any more than it has to do with her being righthanded or a Capricorninan or a blonde.  The TV show is *not a function of any of that*.  The lawsuit is *not a function of any of that*.  NONE of that is a function.

Now if you've got a nice link to Paula Deen's days in the Weather Underground, bring it in and we'll talk turkey.  Until then, your fallacy tack is a hack.

What you're floating here is this -- ask Paula if she's got a recipe:


----------



## Pogo

Kondor3 said:


> Artificial Lamestream Media -initiated shark feeding frenzies like the Paula Deen situation do not *BEGIN* life as 'political' but they quickly *MORPH INTO* something political...
> 
> This happens as the legal or societal controls over the media manifest themselves or otherwise become visible or clear, and as accountability-for-damage-done and the justice (or lack thereof) of the situation and all of the other aspects of such events come under scrutiny and discussion, some of which gain traction, and some of which do not...
> 
> To say that the Paula Deen Incident was 'policital' on Day One might have been a bit of a stretch, but as Day One unfolds, and spills over into other days, and as folks bring more aspects of legality and media-freedoms and accountability and pro-and-con political patterns to bear, it quickly *BECOMES* political...
> 
> As it has long-since become, by now...



I'll correct my good avian friend with an appropriate preposition: it becomes _*pseudo*_-political. And that's only because hacks like Unsensical and TD and the other rhetorical raptors around these parts bring in specious demagoguic associations.  The political angle is an delusion they feed themselves in a desperate attempt to make internet message board political points on the back of a celebrity's predicament.  It has no basis in logic whatseover, and it's transparent in its bullshittity.  So let's not give them the attention they obviously crave.

Off the topic Kondor3, I've been wondering... what did you do with Kondor 1 and 2?
Wouldn't involve Paula Deen and a whole lotta butter, would it?


----------



## Kondor3

Pogo said:


> "...Off the topic Kondor3, I've been wondering... what did you do with Kondor 1 and 2?..."


They were bad Kondors... evil Kondors... so I killed them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously... I'm the 3rd of my line... with the pompous Roman Numeral for three... III... as the suffix to my name... and when I chose 'Kondor' for a handle (_long ago, elsewhere_), and when the website wanted a number embedded in the user ID someplace, I just kinda naturally tossed the "3" at the tail-end of the handle, and it stuck...



> "..._Wouldn't involve Paula Deen and a whole lotta butter, would it?_


Nahhhh... she's not my type... and I don't do butter...


----------



## JimBowie1958

Pogo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because racism continues to permeate our society...blatantly and subtly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mostly among minorities and libtards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word "libtards" is intelligist.  That's a hate crime right there.
Click to expand...


That was funny.

Damn, Pogo, might have to get rid of that voodoo doll I have of you.....nah.


----------



## ScienceRocks

She said my favorite word. 

******, NIGGGER, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, NIGGGER, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, NIGGGER, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******'sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

It rolls off my tongue so nicely.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Matthew said:


> She said my favorite word.
> 
> ******, NIGGGER, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, NIGGGER, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, NIGGGER, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******, ******'sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> It rolls off my tongue so nicely.



Hey Matthew, some ass hole hacked into your account.

Might want to report that.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Kondor3 said:


> Artificial Lamestream Media -initiated shark feeding frenzies like the Paula Deen situation do not *BEGIN* life as 'political' but they quickly *MORPH INTO* something political...
> 
> This happens as the legal or societal controls over the media manifest themselves or otherwise become visible or clear, and as accountability-for-damage-done and the justice (or lack thereof) of the situation and all of the other aspects of such events come under scrutiny and discussion, some of which gain traction, and some of which do not...
> 
> To say that the Paula Deen Incident was 'policital' on Day One might have been a bit of a stretch, but as Day One unfolds, and spills over into other days, and as folks bring more aspects of legality and media-freedoms and accountability and pro-and-con political patterns to bear, it quickly *BECOMES* political...
> 
> As it has long-since become, by now...



sorry can't rep you for that...well said....

what liberals like Pogo don't understand is how Democrats have used PC opportunities like this to further their racial demogoguery in order to keep the black vote....which in the long run really hurts blacks more than it helps them...

to put things in historical perspective.....it was Republicans who pushed equal rights for blacks (during the Civil War and afterwards) for years and years while the segregationist Democrats fought the various Republican civil rights bills tooth-and-nail until eventually they saw the writing on the wall and the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed (overall with 82% Republicans and 66% Democrats).....which the Democrats then came to herald as THEIR legislative success and created the lie that THEY were the civil rights activists who saved the blacks from the treacherous Republicans....and have been doing so ever since...


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artificial Lamestream Media -initiated shark feeding frenzies like the Paula Deen situation do not *BEGIN* life as 'political' but they quickly *MORPH INTO* something political...
> 
> This happens as the legal or societal controls over the media manifest themselves or otherwise become visible or clear, and as accountability-for-damage-done and the justice (or lack thereof) of the situation and all of the other aspects of such events come under scrutiny and discussion, some of which gain traction, and some of which do not...
> 
> To say that the Paula Deen Incident was 'policital' on Day One might have been a bit of a stretch, but as Day One unfolds, and spills over into other days, and as folks bring more aspects of legality and media-freedoms and accountability and pro-and-con political patterns to bear, it quickly *BECOMES* political...
> 
> As it has long-since become, by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry can't rep you for that...well said....
> 
> what liberals like Pogo don't understand is how Democrats have used PC opportunities like this to further their racial demogoguery in order to keep the black vote....which in the long run really hurts blacks more than it helps them...
> 
> to put things in historical perspective.....it was Republicans who pushed equal rights for blacks (during the Civil War and afterwards) for years and years while the segregationist Democrats fought the various Republican civil rights bills tooth-and-nail until eventually they saw the writing on the wall and the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed (overall with 82% Republicans and 66% Democrats).....which the Democrats then came to herald as THEIR legislative success and created the lie that THEY were the civil rights activists who saved the blacks from the treacherous Republicans....and have been doing so ever since...
Click to expand...

 
What trolls like Screamer don't understand is that they live on fallacies.  The basic one here, scraping for some way to stretch an employment practices suit into a political football; the secondary one being yet another trip to the Revisionist History well:



> and the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed (overall with 82% Republicans and 66% Democrats



>> By party and region

Note: "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.

The original House version:
    Southern Democrats: 7&#8211;87   (7&#8211;93%)
    Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;10   (0&#8211;100%)

    Northern Democrats: 145&#8211;9   (94&#8211;6%)
    Northern Republicans: 138&#8211;24   (85&#8211;15%)

The Senate version:
    Southern Democrats: 1&#8211;20   (5&#8211;95%) (only Ralph Yarborough of Texas voted in favor)
    Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;1   (0&#8211;100%) (John Tower of Texas)
    Northern Democrats: 45&#8211;1   (98&#8211;2%) (only Robert Byrd of West Virginia voted against)
    Northern Republicans: 27&#8211;5   (84&#8211;16%) << (Wiki)

Total House: 156 D - 130 R (55%D - 45%R)
Total Senate: 46 D - 27 R (59%D - 41%R)
Total Congress: 202 D - 157 R (*56%D - 44%R*)

You actually think nobody will call 'bullshit' when you lie?

The Revisionistas Greatest Shits:

"FDR caused the Great Depression" 
"Obama caused the  2008 Recession" 
"The KKK was founded by Democrats" 
"The Republican Party was founded by Thomas Jefferson"
"Hitler was a liberal"
Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act of 1964" 

"War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery"...
and most usefully,
*"Ignorance is Strength"*


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Artificial Lamestream Media -initiated shark feeding frenzies like the Paula Deen situation do not *BEGIN* life as 'political' but they quickly *MORPH INTO* something political...
> 
> This happens as the legal or societal controls over the media manifest themselves or otherwise become visible or clear, and as accountability-for-damage-done and the justice (or lack thereof) of the situation and all of the other aspects of such events come under scrutiny and discussion, some of which gain traction, and some of which do not...
> 
> To say that the Paula Deen Incident was 'policital' on Day One might have been a bit of a stretch, but as Day One unfolds, and spills over into other days, and as folks bring more aspects of legality and media-freedoms and accountability and pro-and-con political patterns to bear, it quickly *BECOMES* political...
> 
> As it has long-since become, by now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry can't rep you for that...well said....
> 
> what liberals like Pogo don't understand is how Democrats have used PC opportunities like this to further their racial demogoguery in order to keep the black vote....which in the long run really hurts blacks more than it helps them...
> 
> to put things in historical perspective.....it was Republicans who pushed equal rights for blacks (during the Civil War and afterwards) for years and years while the segregationist Democrats fought the various Republican civil rights bills tooth-and-nail until eventually they saw the writing on the wall and the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed (overall with 82% Republicans and 66% Democrats).....which the Democrats then came to herald as THEIR legislative success and created the lie that THEY were the civil rights activists who saved the blacks from the treacherous Republicans....and have been doing so ever since...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What trolls like Screamer don't understand is that they live on fallacies.  The basic one here, scraping for some way to stretch an employment practices suit into a political football; the secondary one being yet another trip to the Revisionist History well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed (overall with 82% Republicans and 66% Democrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >> By party and region
> 
> Note: "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> 
> The original House version:
> Southern Democrats: 7&#8211;87   (7&#8211;93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;10   (0&#8211;100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145&#8211;9   (94&#8211;6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138&#8211;24   (85&#8211;15%)
> 
> The Senate version:
> Southern Democrats: 1&#8211;20   (5&#8211;95%) (only Ralph Yarborough of Texas voted in favor)
> Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;1   (0&#8211;100%) (John Tower of Texas)
> Northern Democrats: 45&#8211;1   (98&#8211;2%) (only Robert Byrd of West Virginia voted against)
> Northern Republicans: 27&#8211;5   (84&#8211;16%) << (Wiki)
> 
> Total House: 156 D - 130 R (55%D - 45%R)
> Total Senate: 46 D - 27 R (59%D - 41%R)
> Total Congress: 202 D - 157 R (*56%D - 44%R*)
> 
> You actually think nobody will call 'bullshit' when you lie?
> 
> The Revisionistas Greatest Shits:
> 
> "FDR caused the Great Depression"
> "Obama caused the  2008 Recession"
> "The KKK was founded by Democrats"
> "The Republican Party was founded by Thomas Jefferson"
> "Hitler was a liberal"
> Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act of 1964"
> 
> "War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery"...
> and most usefully,
> *"Ignorance is Strength"*
Click to expand...


you really need to get a grip on history and stop drinking the leftist KoolAid...

you conveniently ignore the fact that there were FAR MORE DEMOCRATS....the Bill would have never passed unless it got the HIGH PERCENTAGE of Republican votes...the Republican vote was VITAL to its passage...



> Even so, one final element was essential to passage of the civil rights bill&#8212;the strong support of Republicans. Although Democrats had a historically large majority in the House of Representatives with 259 members to 176 Republicans, almost as many Republicans voted for the civil rights bill as Democrats.
> 
> The final vote was 290 for the bill and 130 against. Of the &#8220;yea&#8221; votes, 152 were Democrats and 138 were Republicans. Of the &#8220;nay&#8221; votes, three-fourths were Democrats. In short, the bill could not have passed without Republican support.
> 
> As Time Magazine observed, &#8220;In one of the most lopsidedly Democratic Houses since the days of F.D.R., Republicans were vital to the passage of a bill for which the Democratic administration means to take full political credit this year.&#8221;
> 
> A similar story is told in the Senate.
> 
> Who Opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964? | Stan Collender's Capital Gains and Games



and just look at the leaders....Senator Dirkson (R-IL) had been a long-time leader and advocate for all the various civil rights bills he tried to push forward......while Senator Byrd (D-WV) held one of the longest filibusters on record against it....President Johnson came to finally support the bill only because he was smart enough to see the writing on the wall after JFK's death and wanted to erase his racist past....


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry can't rep you for that...well said....
> 
> what liberals like Pogo don't understand is how Democrats have used PC opportunities like this to further their racial demogoguery in order to keep the black vote....which in the long run really hurts blacks more than it helps them...
> 
> to put things in historical perspective.....it was Republicans who pushed equal rights for blacks (during the Civil War and afterwards) for years and years while the segregationist Democrats fought the various Republican civil rights bills tooth-and-nail until eventually they saw the writing on the wall and the Civil Rights Act of 1964 was passed (overall with 82% Republicans and 66% Democrats).....which the Democrats then came to herald as THEIR legislative success and created the lie that THEY were the civil rights activists who saved the blacks from the treacherous Republicans....and have been doing so ever since...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What trolls like Screamer don't understand is that they live on fallacies.  The basic one here, scraping for some way to stretch an employment practices suit into a political football; the secondary one being yet another trip to the Revisionist History well:
> 
> 
> 
> >> By party and region
> 
> Note: "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> 
> The original House version:
> Southern Democrats: 7&#8211;87   (7&#8211;93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;10   (0&#8211;100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145&#8211;9   (94&#8211;6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138&#8211;24   (85&#8211;15%)
> 
> The Senate version:
> Southern Democrats: 1&#8211;20   (5&#8211;95%) (only Ralph Yarborough of Texas voted in favor)
> Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;1   (0&#8211;100%) (John Tower of Texas)
> Northern Democrats: 45&#8211;1   (98&#8211;2%) (only Robert Byrd of West Virginia voted against)
> Northern Republicans: 27&#8211;5   (84&#8211;16%) << (Wiki)
> 
> Total House: 156 D - 130 R (55%D - 45%R)
> Total Senate: 46 D - 27 R (59%D - 41%R)
> Total Congress: 202 D - 157 R (*56%D - 44%R*)
> 
> You actually think nobody will call 'bullshit' when you lie?
> 
> The Revisionistas Greatest Shits:
> 
> "FDR caused the Great Depression"
> "Obama caused the  2008 Recession"
> "The KKK was founded by Democrats"
> "The Republican Party was founded by Thomas Jefferson"
> "Hitler was a liberal"
> Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act of 1964"
> 
> "War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery"...
> and most usefully,
> *"Ignorance is Strength"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you really need to get a grip on history and stop drinking the leftist KoolAid...
> 
> you conveniently ignore the fact that there were FAR MORE DEMOCRATS....the Bill would have never passed unless it got the HIGH PERCENTAGE of Republican votes...the Republican vote was VITAL to its passage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, one final element was essential to passage of the civil rights bill&#8212;the strong support of Republicans. Although Democrats had a historically large majority in the House of Representatives with 259 members to 176 Republicans, almost as many Republicans voted for the civil rights bill as Democrats.
> 
> The final vote was 290 for the bill and 130 against. Of the &#8220;yea&#8221; votes, 152 were Democrats and 138 were Republicans. Of the &#8220;nay&#8221; votes, three-fourths were Democrats. In short, the bill could not have passed without Republican support.
> 
> As Time Magazine observed, &#8220;In one of the most lopsidedly Democratic Houses since the days of F.D.R., Republicans were vital to the passage of a bill for which the Democratic administration means to take full political credit this year.&#8221;
> 
> A similar story is told in the Senate.
> 
> Who Opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964? | Stan Collender's Capital Gains and Games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and just look at the leaders....Senator Dirkson (R-IL) had been a long-time leader and advocate for all the various civil rights bills he tried to push forward......while Senator Byrd (D-WV) held one of the longest filibusters on record against it....President Johnson came to finally support the bill only because he was smart enough to see the writing on the wall after JFK's death and wanted to erase his racist past....
Click to expand...





It's "Dirks*e*n". Can't even spell the man's name... and the other guy you're thinking of is Strom Thurmond, who railed for 24 hours in 1957.  One of those Southern conservatives who all went to the Republican Party in protest of that Act, since the Democrats would no longer tolerate them -- a break that started in *1948 *when the Dem campaign platform brought the entire Mississippi (and half the Alabama) delegations to walk out of the convention and Thurmond to run his own presidential campaign as a "Dixiecrat"  -- the campaign that Trent Lott (another former Dem who switched) alluded to when he made his famous gaffe.  And which is why all those Southern conservatives lopsided the Congressional vote in both parties.

They're all Republicans now; do with them what you will.  Perhaps one or two of them can show you how math works.

And by the way if you want a look at the "leaders", start with Harry Truman and Hubert Humphrey who defiantly brought the issue onto the 1948 platform, JFK for making it a priority, and LBJ for following through after his assassination, even knowing he'd split his own party.

ALL of which is off topic here; none of this has anything to do with Paula Deen.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trolls like Screamer don't understand is that they live on fallacies.  The basic one here, scraping for some way to stretch an employment practices suit into a political football; the secondary one being yet another trip to the Revisionist History well:
> 
> 
> 
> >> By party and region
> 
> Note: "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> 
> The original House version:
> Southern Democrats: 787   (793%)
> Southern Republicans: 010   (0100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 1459   (946%)
> Northern Republicans: 13824   (8515%)
> 
> The Senate version:
> Southern Democrats: 120   (595%) (only Ralph Yarborough of Texas voted in favor)
> Southern Republicans: 01   (0100%) (John Tower of Texas)
> Northern Democrats: 451   (982%) (only Robert Byrd of West Virginia voted against)
> Northern Republicans: 275   (8416%) << (Wiki)
> 
> Total House: 156 D - 130 R (55%D - 45%R)
> Total Senate: 46 D - 27 R (59%D - 41%R)
> Total Congress: 202 D - 157 R (*56%D - 44%R*)
> 
> You actually think nobody will call 'bullshit' when you lie?
> 
> The Revisionistas Greatest Shits:
> 
> "FDR caused the Great Depression"
> "Obama caused the  2008 Recession"
> "The KKK was founded by Democrats"
> "The Republican Party was founded by Thomas Jefferson"
> "Hitler was a liberal"
> Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act of 1964"
> 
> "War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery"...
> and most usefully,
> *"Ignorance is Strength"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to get a grip on history and stop drinking the leftist KoolAid...
> 
> you conveniently ignore the fact that there were FAR MORE DEMOCRATS....the Bill would have never passed unless it got the HIGH PERCENTAGE of Republican votes...the Republican vote was VITAL to its passage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, one final element was essential to passage of the civil rights billthe strong support of Republicans. Although Democrats had a historically large majority in the House of Representatives with 259 members to 176 Republicans, almost as many Republicans voted for the civil rights bill as Democrats.
> 
> The final vote was 290 for the bill and 130 against. Of the yea votes, 152 were Democrats and 138 were Republicans. Of the nay votes, three-fourths were Democrats. In short, the bill could not have passed without Republican support.
> 
> As Time Magazine observed, In one of the most lopsidedly Democratic Houses since the days of F.D.R., Republicans were vital to the passage of a bill for which the Democratic administration means to take full political credit this year.
> 
> A similar story is told in the Senate.
> 
> Who Opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964? | Stan Collender's Capital Gains and Games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and just look at the leaders....Senator Dirkson (R-IL) had been a long-time leader and advocate for all the various civil rights bills he tried to push forward......while Senator Byrd (D-WV) held one of the longest filibusters on record against it....President Johnson came to finally support the bill only because he was smart enough to see the writing on the wall after JFK's death and wanted to erase his racist past....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "Dirks*e*n". Can't even spell the man's name... and the other guy you're thinking of is Strom Thurmond, who railed for 24 hours in 1957.  One of those Southern conservatives who all went to the Republican Party in protest of that Act, since the Democrats would no longer tolerate them -- a break that started in *1948 *when the Dem campaign platform brought the entire Mississippi (and half the Alabama) delegations to walk out of the convention and Thurmond to run his own presidential campaign as a "Dixiecrat"  -- the campaign that Trent Lott (another former Dem who switched) alluded to when he made his famous gaffe.  And which is why all those Southern conservatives lopsided the Congressional vote in both parties.
> 
> They're all Republicans now; do with them what you will.  Perhaps one or two of them can show you how math works.
> 
> And by the way if you want a look at the "leaders", start with Harry Truman and Hubert Humphrey who defiantly brought the issue onto the 1948 platform, JFK for making it a priority, and LBJ for following through after his assassination, even knowing he'd split his own party.
> 
> ALL of which is off topic here; none of this has anything to do with Paula Deen.
Click to expand...


you're the spinner....so what if i didn't spell Dirks*e*n correctly....so what if racist Democrat-turned-Republican Dixiecrat state-rights Strom Thurmond railed for 24 hours in 1957.....so what if a few of your racist Democrats joined the Republican party in the South....there were still plenty of racists left behind in the Democrat Party....and just because some of them joined the Republicans does not mean that the WHOLE Republican party suddenly became racist...

the Democrat Party was slowly changing and catching up with the Republican Party regarding civil rights.....even in the 1968 presidential race Democrat Hubert Humphrey had to fight off racist Democrat George Wallace in the bid for the Democrat nomination....which helped Republican Nixon win......Nixon btw was very pro-civil rights...

in any case all your above stupid crap argument still does not change the FACT that a higher percentage of REPUBLICANS voted for the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and that it would have NEVER PASSED unless they did...

historically.....and today......the Democrats are STILL more racist in nature.....Paula Deen is just simply another casualty in their long history of 'politically correct' racial demogoguery...


----------



## buckeye45_73

Pogo if you want to bring up the southern strategy, we can throw down. So give me a quick take on the democrats and republicans historically and today


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trolls like Screamer don't understand is that they live on fallacies.  The basic one here, scraping for some way to stretch an employment practices suit into a political football; the secondary one being yet another trip to the Revisionist History well:
> 
> 
> 
> >> By party and region
> 
> Note: "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> 
> The original House version:
> Southern Democrats: 7&#8211;87   (7&#8211;93%)
> Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;10   (0&#8211;100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 145&#8211;9   (94&#8211;6%)
> Northern Republicans: 138&#8211;24   (85&#8211;15%)
> 
> The Senate version:
> Southern Democrats: 1&#8211;20   (5&#8211;95%) (only Ralph Yarborough of Texas voted in favor)
> Southern Republicans: 0&#8211;1   (0&#8211;100%) (John Tower of Texas)
> Northern Democrats: 45&#8211;1   (98&#8211;2%) (only Robert Byrd of West Virginia voted against)
> Northern Republicans: 27&#8211;5   (84&#8211;16%) << (Wiki)
> 
> Total House: 156 D - 130 R (55%D - 45%R)
> Total Senate: 46 D - 27 R (59%D - 41%R)
> Total Congress: 202 D - 157 R (*56%D - 44%R*)
> 
> You actually think nobody will call 'bullshit' when you lie?
> 
> The Revisionistas Greatest Shits:
> 
> "FDR caused the Great Depression"
> "Obama caused the  2008 Recession"
> "The KKK was founded by Democrats"
> "The Republican Party was founded by Thomas Jefferson"
> "Hitler was a liberal"
> Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act of 1964"
> 
> "War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery"...
> and most usefully,
> *"Ignorance is Strength"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to get a grip on history and stop drinking the leftist KoolAid...
> 
> you conveniently ignore the fact that there were FAR MORE DEMOCRATS....the Bill would have never passed unless it got the HIGH PERCENTAGE of Republican votes...the Republican vote was VITAL to its passage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, one final element was essential to passage of the civil rights bill&#8212;the strong support of Republicans. Although Democrats had a historically large majority in the House of Representatives with 259 members to 176 Republicans, almost as many Republicans voted for the civil rights bill as Democrats.
> 
> The final vote was 290 for the bill and 130 against. Of the &#8220;yea&#8221; votes, 152 were Democrats and 138 were Republicans. Of the &#8220;nay&#8221; votes, three-fourths were Democrats. In short, the bill could not have passed without Republican support.
> 
> As Time Magazine observed, &#8220;In one of the most lopsidedly Democratic Houses since the days of F.D.R., Republicans were vital to the passage of a bill for which the Democratic administration means to take full political credit this year.&#8221;
> 
> A similar story is told in the Senate.
> 
> Who Opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964? | Stan Collender's Capital Gains and Games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and just look at the leaders....Senator Dirkson (R-IL) had been a long-time leader and advocate for all the various civil rights bills he tried to push forward......while Senator Byrd (D-WV) held one of the longest filibusters on record against it....President Johnson came to finally support the bill only because he was smart enough to see the writing on the wall after JFK's death and wanted to erase his racist past....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "Dirks*e*n". Can't even spell the man's name... and the other guy you're thinking of is Strom Thurmond, who railed for 24 hours in 1957.  One of those Southern conservatives who all went to the Republican Party in protest of that Act, since the Democrats would no longer tolerate them -- a break that started in *1948 *when the Dem campaign platform brought the entire Mississippi (and half the Alabama) delegations to walk out of the convention and Thurmond to run his own presidential campaign as a "Dixiecrat"  -- the campaign that Trent Lott (another former Dem who switched) alluded to when he made his famous gaffe.  And which is why all those Southern conservatives lopsided the Congressional vote in both parties.
> 
> They're all Republicans now; do with them what you will.  Perhaps one or two of them can show you how math works.
> 
> And by the way if you want a look at the "leaders", start with Harry Truman and Hubert Humphrey who defiantly brought the issue onto the 1948 platform, JFK for making it a priority, and LBJ for following through after his assassination, even knowing he'd split his own party.
> 
> ALL of which is off topic here; none of this has anything to do with Paula Deen.
Click to expand...


Why don't you show us the entire Dixiecrat list and how many became Republicans? And who stayed Democrats. 

I can't wait.


----------



## Pogo

buckeye45_73 said:


> Pogo if you want to bring up the southern strategy, we can throw down. So give me a quick take on the democrats and republicans historically and today



Yannow, that might be a timely historical discussion at this time.  Soon as someone can show me how any of this bullshit revisionista-ism has anything to do with the topic, down we throw.

Or you could just start one _on_ that topic.  I hear it's free.

(/offtopic)


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to get a grip on history and stop drinking the leftist KoolAid...
> 
> you conveniently ignore the fact that there were FAR MORE DEMOCRATS....the Bill would have never passed unless it got the HIGH PERCENTAGE of Republican votes...the Republican vote was VITAL to its passage...
> 
> 
> 
> and just look at the leaders....Senator Dirkson (R-IL) had been a long-time leader and advocate for all the various civil rights bills he tried to push forward......while Senator Byrd (D-WV) held one of the longest filibusters on record against it....President Johnson came to finally support the bill only because he was smart enough to see the writing on the wall after JFK's death and wanted to erase his racist past....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "Dirks*e*n". Can't even spell the man's name... and the other guy you're thinking of is Strom Thurmond, who railed for 24 hours in 1957.  One of those Southern conservatives who all went to the Republican Party in protest of that Act, since the Democrats would no longer tolerate them -- a break that started in *1948 *when the Dem campaign platform brought the entire Mississippi (and half the Alabama) delegations to walk out of the convention and Thurmond to run his own presidential campaign as a "Dixiecrat"  -- the campaign that Trent Lott (another former Dem who switched) alluded to when he made his famous gaffe.  And which is why all those Southern conservatives lopsided the Congressional vote in both parties.
> 
> They're all Republicans now; do with them what you will.  Perhaps one or two of them can show you how math works.
> 
> And by the way if you want a look at the "leaders", start with Harry Truman and Hubert Humphrey who defiantly brought the issue onto the 1948 platform, JFK for making it a priority, and LBJ for following through after his assassination, even knowing he'd split his own party.
> 
> ALL of which is off topic here; none of this has anything to do with Paula Deen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're the spinner....so what if i didn't spell Dirks*e*n correctly....so what if racist Democrat-turned-Republican Dixiecrat state-rights Strom Thurmond railed for 24 hours in 1957.....so what if a few of your racist Democrats joined the Republican party in the South....there were still plenty of racists left behind in the Democrat Party....and just because some of them joined the Republicans does not mean that the WHOLE Republican party suddenly became racist...
> 
> the Democrat Party was slowly changing and catching up with the Republican Party regarding civil rights.....even in the 1968 presidential race Democrat Hubert Humphrey had to fight off racist Democrat George Wallace in the bid for the Democrat nomination....which helped Republican Nixon win......Nixon btw was very pro-civil rights...
> 
> in any case all your above stupid crap argument still does not change the FACT that a higher percentage of REPUBLICANS voted for the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and that it would have NEVER PASSED unless they did...
> 
> historically.....and today......the Democrats are STILL more racist in nature.....Paula Deen is just simply another casualty in their long history of 'politically correct' racial demogoguery...
Click to expand...


Here's what's sailing over your head, Screamer:

Your attempt to broad-brush "all" Democrats as racist and "all" Republicans as champion white knights on white horses (OK that part might be accurate) is the same fallacy as your broad-brushing Paula Deen's party registration as some kind of causal effect for her use of the word "******".  It isn't.  That's *cultural*, not political.  That's exactly why the Thurmonds and Helmses don't mind switching parties -- it's a lot easier than switching one's *culture*.  And considering I already 'splained to you the differmints between culture and politics and you couldn't grasp it, we'll just leave it there until you do.

Bottom line here is the same as it was with your Australian link: culture is not politics.  To equate the two just to try to smear one's despised political group is rhetorical bullshit.  Basically you're playing the same fallacy over and over and expecting different results.

"Penguins are black and white; old TV shows are black and white.  Therefore penguins are old TV shows"


----------



## buckeye45_73

Pogo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo if you want to bring up the southern strategy, we can throw down. So give me a quick take on the democrats and republicans historically and today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yannow, that might be a timely historical discussion at this time. Soon as someone can show me how any of this bullshit revisionista-ism has anything to do with the topic, down we throw.
> 
> Or you could just start one _on_ that topic. I hear it's free.
> 
> (/offtopic)
Click to expand...

 
I've done it Pogo, and kicked libtard ass with it. Uh democrats have always been the racist party, but they just do it differently  now.


Whats funny is that you compare saying ****** to racism. It's not, but lets go into this more. I havent read the entire thread, because it's pretty long, but I already know your points, and they are incorrect.


----------



## buckeye45_73

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's "Dirks*e*n". Can't even spell the man's name... and the other guy you're thinking of is Strom Thurmond, who railed for 24 hours in 1957. One of those Southern conservatives who all went to the Republican Party in protest of that Act, since the Democrats would no longer tolerate them -- a break that started in *1948 *when the Dem campaign platform brought the entire Mississippi (and half the Alabama) delegations to walk out of the convention and Thurmond to run his own presidential campaign as a "Dixiecrat" -- the campaign that Trent Lott (another former Dem who switched) alluded to when he made his famous gaffe. And which is why all those Southern conservatives lopsided the Congressional vote in both parties.
> 
> They're all Republicans now; do with them what you will. Perhaps one or two of them can show you how math works.
> 
> And by the way if you want a look at the "leaders", start with Harry Truman and Hubert Humphrey who defiantly brought the issue onto the 1948 platform, JFK for making it a priority, and LBJ for following through after his assassination, even knowing he'd split his own party.
> 
> ALL of which is off topic here; none of this has anything to do with Paula Deen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're the spinner....so what if i didn't spell Dirks*e*n correctly....so what if racist Democrat-turned-Republican Dixiecrat state-rights Strom Thurmond railed for 24 hours in 1957.....so what if a few of your racist Democrats joined the Republican party in the South....there were still plenty of racists left behind in the Democrat Party....and just because some of them joined the Republicans does not mean that the WHOLE Republican party suddenly became racist...
> 
> the Democrat Party was slowly changing and catching up with the Republican Party regarding civil rights.....even in the 1968 presidential race Democrat Hubert Humphrey had to fight off racist Democrat George Wallace in the bid for the Democrat nomination....which helped Republican Nixon win......Nixon btw was very pro-civil rights...
> 
> in any case all your above stupid crap argument still does not change the FACT that a higher percentage of REPUBLICANS voted for the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and that it would have NEVER PASSED unless they did...
> 
> historically.....and today......the Democrats are STILL more racist in nature.....Paula Deen is just simply another casualty in their long history of 'politically correct' racial demogoguery...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what's sailing over your head, Screamer:
> 
> Your attempt to broad-brush "all" Democrats as racist and "all" Republicans as champion white knights on white horses (OK that part might be accurate) is the same fallacy as your broad-brushing Paula Deen's party registration as some kind of causal effect for her use of the word "******". It isn't. That's *cultural*, not political. That's exactly why the Thurmonds and Helmses don't mind switching parties -- it's a lot easier than switching one's *culture*. And considering I already 'splained to you the differmints between culture and politics and you couldn't grasp it, we'll just leave it there until you do.
> 
> Bottom line here is the same as it was with your Australian link: culture is not politics. To equate the two just to try to smear one's despised political group is rhetorical bullshit. Basically you're playing the same fallacy over and over and expecting different results.
> 
> "Penguins are black and white; old TV shows are black and white. Therefore penguins are old TV shows"
Click to expand...

 

So if it's cultural then it's ok? I mean that's what your excuse for rappers saying it....and lets be honest I find it funny how people go apeshit over one word.....it's not a big deal, she says ******, trayveon says cracker, who gives a shit.


----------



## Katzndogz

If the Deen issue had not come up during the Zimmerman trial it wouldn't have made notice.  The propaganda machine wants to punish racist Zimmerman but they can't.   They created this sacrifice out of Paula Deen and taken a single word said to her husband 26 years ago and blew it up.   It's called sublimation.  What it is, is the new America at it's most disgusting.  It is as if Bonfire of the Vanities was retold as a sick and absurd joke.


----------



## buckeye45_73

What's funny is with Zimmerman he's jewish and hispanic and a democrat (suprise, suprise!), but since he is a democrat and a minority, they designated him as a white hispanic, can others point to other specific people called that? And now the left is waging a war on whitey that whitey didnt even participate in...

gotta keep those NAACP and Rainbow Coalition coffers filled in with fake racism........


----------



## Katzndogz

Blacks are threatening hispanics with the same joyful abandon that has been used so successfully against whites.   Have at it.  Just don't expect the same results.  There is no such thing as handing out water bottles and forgetting the whole thing.   Then democrats will bring in 30 million more mexicans just to make sure.


----------



## Pogo

buckeye45_73 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're the spinner....so what if i didn't spell Dirks*e*n correctly....so what if racist Democrat-turned-Republican Dixiecrat state-rights Strom Thurmond railed for 24 hours in 1957.....so what if a few of your racist Democrats joined the Republican party in the South....there were still plenty of racists left behind in the Democrat Party....and just because some of them joined the Republicans does not mean that the WHOLE Republican party suddenly became racist...
> 
> the Democrat Party was slowly changing and catching up with the Republican Party regarding civil rights.....even in the 1968 presidential race Democrat Hubert Humphrey had to fight off racist Democrat George Wallace in the bid for the Democrat nomination....which helped Republican Nixon win......Nixon btw was very pro-civil rights...
> 
> in any case all your above stupid crap argument still does not change the FACT that a higher percentage of REPUBLICANS voted for the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and that it would have NEVER PASSED unless they did...
> 
> historically.....and today......the Democrats are STILL more racist in nature.....Paula Deen is just simply another casualty in their long history of 'politically correct' racial demogoguery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's sailing over your head, Screamer:
> 
> Your attempt to broad-brush "all" Democrats as racist and "all" Republicans as champion white knights on white horses (OK that part might be accurate) is the same fallacy as your broad-brushing Paula Deen's party registration as some kind of causal effect for her use of the word "******". It isn't. That's *cultural*, not political. That's exactly why the Thurmonds and Helmses don't mind switching parties -- it's a lot easier than switching one's *culture*. And considering I already 'splained to you the differmints between culture and politics and you couldn't grasp it, we'll just leave it there until you do.
> 
> Bottom line here is the same as it was with your Australian link: culture is not politics. To equate the two just to try to smear one's despised political group is rhetorical bullshit. Basically you're playing the same fallacy over and over and expecting different results.
> 
> "Penguins are black and white; old TV shows are black and white. Therefore penguins are old TV shows"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So if it's cultural then it's ok? I mean that's what your excuse for rappers saying it....and lets be honest I find it funny how people go apeshit over one word.....it's not a big deal, she says ******, trayveon says cracker, who gives a shit.
Click to expand...


Nowhere did I say it's "ok" and nowhere have I said anything about (c)rappers.  Nice try.  Actually it's a horseshit try, but we don't have a colloquialism for that.  Let's just leave it at "liar".

What I said was that it's logical bullshit to try to make the case that "Paula Deen is a Democrat, so since she said "******" all Democrats are racist".  Just as it would be the same fallacy to assert "Paula Deen is a Capricornian, so since she said "******" all Capricornians are racist" or "Paula Deen is righthanded, so since she said "******" all righhanders are racist".

Sorry if that continues to sail over your tiny little head.  You could stop ducking.
I can only lead the horse to water; I can't force him to think.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo can't explain why a person is ostracized for saying '******' but not for saying 'cracker'.....

she blames 'the culture'.....but she can't figure out why 'the culture' is so biased....


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo can't explain why a person is ostracized for saying '******' but not for saying 'cracker'.....
> 
> she blames 'the culture'.....but she can't figure out why 'the culture' is so biased....



Pogo wasn't asked to explain any such thing, and has not been in any exchange about the word "cracker".

But go on, link me to where this is.

... who the fuck is "she"?  Paula Deen?  I don't think Paula Deen blamed anyone but herself.  She put out an apology (in response to what I'm not sure) and it looked sincere to me.

Why don't you just leave her the fuck alone?


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo can't explain why a person is ostracized for saying '******' but not for saying 'cracker'.....
> 
> she blames 'the culture'.....but she can't figure out why 'the culture' is so biased....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo wasn't asked to explain any such thing, and has not been in any exchange about the word "cracker".
> 
> But go on, link me to where this is.
> 
> ... who the fuck is "she"?  Paula Deen?  I don't think Paula Deen blamed anyone but herself.  She put out an apology (in response to what I'm not sure) and it looked sincere to me.
> 
> Why don't you just leave her the fuck alone?
Click to expand...


i see you can't explain why 'the culture' is so biased...

why don't you liberals leave her the fuck alone....?  stop creating PC bullshit that restricts free speech...


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo can't explain why a person is ostracized for saying '******' but not for saying 'cracker'.....
> 
> she blames 'the culture'.....but she can't figure out why 'the culture' is so biased....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo wasn't asked to explain any such thing, and has not been in any exchange about the word "cracker".
> 
> But go on, link me to where this is.
> 
> ... who the fuck is "she"?  Paula Deen?  I don't think Paula Deen blamed anyone but herself.  She put out an apology (in response to what I'm not sure) and it looked sincere to me.
> 
> Why don't you just leave her the fuck alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i see you can't explain why 'the culture' is so biased...
> 
> why don't you liberals leave her the fuck alone....?  stop creating PC bullshit that restricts free speech...
Click to expand...


What in the blue fuck are you babbling about?

Where is a "free speech" issue here?  Do you have any clue what the term means?

Second, nobody asked me to explain why the culture is so biased.  Nobody even postulated what this bias is.

I'm still waiting to a link to all that.  Get busy.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo wasn't asked to explain any such thing, and has not been in any exchange about the word "cracker".
> 
> But go on, link me to where this is.
> 
> ... who the fuck is "she"?  Paula Deen?  I don't think Paula Deen blamed anyone but herself.  She put out an apology (in response to what I'm not sure) and it looked sincere to me.
> 
> Why don't you just leave her the fuck alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see you can't explain why 'the culture' is so biased...
> 
> why don't you liberals leave her the fuck alone....?  stop creating PC bullshit that restricts free speech...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the blue fuck are you babbling about?
> 
> Where is a "free speech" issue here?  Do you have any clue what the term means?
> 
> Second, nobody asked me to explain why the culture is so biased.  Nobody even postulated what this bias is.
> 
> I'm still waiting to a link to all that.  Get busy.
Click to expand...


you are the one that claimed Deen's use of the word as due to 'the culture' and i agree she grew up in that kind of culture.....i'm asking you why 'the culture' is now so biased against The-word-that-shall-not-be-Spoken.....and not words like 'wop' or 'whitey' or 'cracker'....we have free speech and should be able to say all of the above words without reprisal unless they are being used to slander someone...


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see you can't explain why 'the culture' is so biased...
> 
> why don't you liberals leave her the fuck alone....?  stop creating PC bullshit that restricts free speech...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the blue fuck are you babbling about?
> 
> Where is a "free speech" issue here?  Do you have any clue what the term means?
> 
> Second, nobody asked me to explain why the culture is so biased.  Nobody even postulated what this bias is.
> 
> I'm still waiting to a link to all that.  Get busy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are the one that claimed Deen's use of the word as due to 'the culture' and i agree she grew up in that kind of culture.....i'm asking you why 'the culture' is now so biased against The-word-that-shall-not-be-Spoken.....and not words like 'wop' or 'whitey' or 'cracker'....we have free speech and should be able to say all of the above words without reprisal unless they are being used to slander someone...
Click to expand...


We did all this before in the exchange about PC and social mores...

First of all "free speech" as regards the law and the Constitution has to do with prohibiting government restraint.  And there's no restraint on Paula Deen (or anybody else) from the government, from the Constitution, or from the law as far as what words they can use.  NONE.  Does not exist.  Down goes politics.

So we're back to social mores.  Why any of those mores exist is something you'd have to ask the culture, as it is we the people collectively who create them.  My answer would be that _wop _and _whitey _and _cracker _are of a lower level because Italians and white people have never been put in chains (literally) by a dominant culture, nor did they ever need legislation and national guardsmen to get themselves treated like humans.

That would be my read.  Now to get a full answer you have to ask everybody else in the country.  This could take some time.  Good luck in your new career.

(/offtopic)


----------



## JimBowie1958

Pogo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's sailing over your head, Screamer:
> 
> Your attempt to broad-brush "all" Democrats as racist and "all" Republicans as champion white knights on white horses (OK that part might be accurate) is the same fallacy as your broad-brushing Paula Deen's party registration as some kind of causal effect for her use of the word "******". It isn't. That's *cultural*, not political. That's exactly why the Thurmonds and Helmses don't mind switching parties -- it's a lot easier than switching one's *culture*. And considering I already 'splained to you the differmints between culture and politics and you couldn't grasp it, we'll just leave it there until you do.
> 
> Bottom line here is the same as it was with your Australian link: culture is not politics. To equate the two just to try to smear one's despised political group is rhetorical bullshit. Basically you're playing the same fallacy over and over and expecting different results.
> 
> "Penguins are black and white; old TV shows are black and white. Therefore penguins are old TV shows"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if it's cultural then it's ok? I mean that's what your excuse for rappers saying it....and lets be honest I find it funny how people go apeshit over one word.....it's not a big deal, she says ******, trayveon says cracker, who gives a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nowhere did I say it's "ok" and nowhere have I said anything about (c)rappers.  Nice try.  Actually it's a horseshit try, but we don't have a colloquialism for that.  Let's just leave it at "liar".
> 
> What I said was that it's logical bullshit to try to make the case that "Paula Deen is a Democrat, so since she said "******" all Democrats are racist".  Just as it would be the same fallacy to assert "Paula Deen is a Capricornian, so since she said "******" all Capricornians are racist" or "Paula Deen is righthanded, so since she said "******" all righhanders are racist"..
Click to expand...


Well, yeah, Deens use of the word doesn't mean that ALL Democrats are racist, but it isn't surprising either and somehow it seems more at home in the Democratic party where most the people that use that word are.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo can't explain why a person is ostracized for saying '******' but not for saying 'cracker'.....
> 
> she blames 'the culture'.....but she can't figure out why 'the culture' is so biased....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo wasn't asked to explain any such thing, and has not been in any exchange about the word "cracker".
> 
> But go on, link me to where this is.
> 
> ... who the fuck is "she"?  Paula Deen?  I don't think Paula Deen blamed anyone but herself.  She put out an apology (in response to what I'm not sure) and it looked sincere to me.
> 
> Why don't you just leave her the fuck alone?
Click to expand...


Cant say about Screaming Eagle, but the leftist extortion machine cant leave her alone or it might encourage too many others to fight back and not pay out, so she has to be destroyed as a warning to the other muppets out there.


----------



## OnePercenter

Deen's net worth is $10 Million so her life is far from over.

Does she deserve to loose her contractual work? Yes. If there is a morals clause in said contracts.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the blue fuck are you babbling about?
> 
> Where is a "free speech" issue here?  Do you have any clue what the term means?
> 
> Second, nobody asked me to explain why the culture is so biased.  Nobody even postulated what this bias is.
> 
> I'm still waiting to a link to all that.  Get busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one that claimed Deen's use of the word as due to 'the culture' and i agree she grew up in that kind of culture.....i'm asking you why 'the culture' is now so biased against The-word-that-shall-not-be-Spoken.....and not words like 'wop' or 'whitey' or 'cracker'....we have free speech and should be able to say all of the above words without reprisal unless they are being used to slander someone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We did all this before in the exchange about PC and social mores...
> 
> First of all "free speech" as regards the law and the Constitution has to do with prohibiting government restraint.  And there's no restraint on Paula Deen (or anybody else) from the government, from the Constitution, or from the law as far as what words they can use.  NONE.  Does not exist.  Down goes politics.
> 
> So we're back to social mores.  Why any of those mores exist is something you'd have to ask the culture, as it is we the people collectively who create them.  My answer would be that _wop _and _whitey _and _cracker _are of a lower level because Italians and white people have never been put in chains (literally) by a dominant culture, nor did they ever need legislation and national guardsmen to get themselves treated like humans.
> 
> That would be my read.  Now to get a full answer you have to ask everybody else in the country.  This could take some time.  Good luck in your new career.
> 
> (/offtopic)
Click to expand...


well i can see we are going to continue going in circles about this....you continue to blame it all on "social mores" and will never admit to the racist demogoguery of the Left....

fyi slavery in the U.S. was hardly unusual in the world at the time we had it...however leftists are still using it today to punish and create guilty white Americans like you who think it is just fine to stand by and let someone like Paula D get destroyed by what you call _'social mores'_.....


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are the one that claimed Deen's use of the word as due to 'the culture' and i agree she grew up in that kind of culture.....i'm asking you why 'the culture' is now so biased against The-word-that-shall-not-be-Spoken.....and not words like 'wop' or 'whitey' or 'cracker'....we have free speech and should be able to say all of the above words without reprisal unless they are being used to slander someone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did all this before in the exchange about PC and social mores...
> 
> First of all "free speech" as regards the law and the Constitution has to do with prohibiting government restraint.  And there's no restraint on Paula Deen (or anybody else) from the government, from the Constitution, or from the law as far as what words they can use.  NONE.  Does not exist.  Down goes politics.
> 
> So we're back to social mores.  Why any of those mores exist is something you'd have to ask the culture, as it is we the people collectively who create them.  My answer would be that _wop _and _whitey _and _cracker _are of a lower level because Italians and white people have never been put in chains (literally) by a dominant culture, nor did they ever need legislation and national guardsmen to get themselves treated like humans.
> 
> That would be my read.  Now to get a full answer you have to ask everybody else in the country.  This could take some time.  Good luck in your new career.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i can see we are going to continue going in circles about this....you continue to blame it all on "social mores" and will never admit to the racist demogoguery of the Left....
> 
> fyi slavery in the U.S. was hardly unusual in the world at the time we had it...however leftists are still using it today to punish and create guilty white Americans like you who think it is just fine to stand by and let someone like Paula D get destroyed by what you call _'social mores'_.....
Click to expand...


You're still completely full of shit.  No wonder you're "screaming" -- it's constipation.

"Paula D" is not getting "destroyed"; she's getting _sued_.  And that's got nothing to do with what she may have said.  And the non-renewal of her contract with the Food Network is the prerogative of any private business.  I guess you want the government to step in and force them to hire her?  Rotsa ruck with that.

Wallow in your ignorance as long as you want, that's your choice.

And trust me, I'm not being punished.  *You *are.  And will continue to be as long as you bring mindless bullshit logic in here.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We did all this before in the exchange about PC and social mores...
> 
> First of all "free speech" as regards the law and the Constitution has to do with prohibiting government restraint.  And there's no restraint on Paula Deen (or anybody else) from the government, from the Constitution, or from the law as far as what words they can use.  NONE.  Does not exist.  Down goes politics.
> 
> So we're back to social mores.  Why any of those mores exist is something you'd have to ask the culture, as it is we the people collectively who create them.  My answer would be that _wop _and _whitey _and _cracker _are of a lower level because Italians and white people have never been put in chains (literally) by a dominant culture, nor did they ever need legislation and national guardsmen to get themselves treated like humans.
> 
> That would be my read.  Now to get a full answer you have to ask everybody else in the country.  This could take some time.  Good luck in your new career.
> 
> (/offtopic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i can see we are going to continue going in circles about this....you continue to blame it all on "social mores" and will never admit to the racist demogoguery of the Left....
> 
> fyi slavery in the U.S. was hardly unusual in the world at the time we had it...however leftists are still using it today to punish and create guilty white Americans like you who think it is just fine to stand by and let someone like Paula D get destroyed by what you call _'social mores'_.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still completely full of shit.  No wonder you're "screaming" -- it's constipation.
> 
> "Paula D" is not getting "destroyed"; she's getting _sued_.  And that's got nothing to do with what she may have said.  And the non-renewal of her contract with the Food Network is the prerogative of any private business.  I guess you want the government to step in and force them to hire her?  Rotsa ruck with that.
> 
> Wallow in your ignorance as long as you want, that's your choice.
> 
> And trust me, I'm not being punished.  *You *are.  And will continue to be as long as you bring mindless bullshit logic in here.
Click to expand...


lol.....by the number of your insults it's obvious you're writhing in denial...

of course she's getting destroyed.....even before the lawsuit proves anything except a word she used 30 years ago.....of course that's what the PC Leftist media focussed on....nothing like drumming up some good ole racist shit...


----------



## Pogo

ScreamingEagle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i can see we are going to continue going in circles about this....you continue to blame it all on "social mores" and will never admit to the racist demogoguery of the Left....
> 
> fyi slavery in the U.S. was hardly unusual in the world at the time we had it...however leftists are still using it today to punish and create guilty white Americans like you who think it is just fine to stand by and let someone like Paula D get destroyed by what you call _'social mores'_.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still completely full of shit.  No wonder you're "screaming" -- it's constipation.
> 
> "Paula D" is not getting "destroyed"; she's getting _sued_.  And that's got nothing to do with what she may have said.  And the non-renewal of her contract with the Food Network is the prerogative of any private business.  I guess you want the government to step in and force them to hire her?  Rotsa ruck with that.
> 
> Wallow in your ignorance as long as you want, that's your choice.
> 
> And trust me, I'm not being punished.  *You *are.  And will continue to be as long as you bring mindless bullshit logic in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.....by the number of your insults it's obvious you're writhing in denial...
> 
> of course she's getting destroyed.....even before the lawsuit proves anything except a word she used 30 years ago.....of course that's what the PC Leftist media focussed on....nothing like drumming up some good ole racist shit...
Click to expand...


Again I have no idea what you're babbling about.  The lawsuit concerns employment practices during the time limited from 2005 to 2010. "Thirty years ago" would be 1983.  Does not compute.

I'm unsubscribing from this thread now for lack of any intelligent life.  Aloha.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Pogo said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still completely full of shit.  No wonder you're "screaming" -- it's constipation.
> 
> "Paula D" is not getting "destroyed"; she's getting _sued_.  And that's got nothing to do with what she may have said.  And the non-renewal of her contract with the Food Network is the prerogative of any private business.  I guess you want the government to step in and force them to hire her?  Rotsa ruck with that.
> 
> Wallow in your ignorance as long as you want, that's your choice.
> 
> And trust me, I'm not being punished.  *You *are.  And will continue to be as long as you bring mindless bullshit logic in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....by the number of your insults it's obvious you're writhing in denial...
> 
> of course she's getting destroyed.....even before the lawsuit proves anything except a word she used 30 years ago.....of course that's what the PC Leftist media focussed on....nothing like drumming up some good ole racist shit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again I have no idea what you're babbling about.  The lawsuit concerns employment practices during the time limited from 2005 to 2010. "Thirty years ago" would be 1983.  Does not compute.
> 
> I'm unsubscribing from this thread now for lack of any intelligent life.  Aloha.
Click to expand...


i'll put it in 'cartoon format' so you can maybe get it....


----------



## JimBowie1958

OnePercenter said:


> Deen's net worth is $10 Million so her life is far from over.
> 
> Does she deserve to loose her contractual work? Yes. If there is a morals clause in said contracts.



And why does she 'deserve' to lose all of it, Einstein?

Just because you say so?

roflmao


----------



## ScienceRocks

Blacks say ****** in nearly every rap song
72% of blacks don't care about their children
Blacks don't speak out against blacks blowing away thousands of young blacks within our inner-cities.

Oh'nooo's, let's focus on a stupid word from a old woman.

Fuck you


----------



## ScienceRocks

JimBowie1958 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deen's net worth is $10 Million so her life is far from over.
> 
> Does she deserve to loose her contractual work? Yes. If there is a morals clause in said contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why does she 'deserve' to lose all of it, Einstein?
> 
> Just because you say so?
> 
> roflmao
Click to expand...


These leftist are the most close minded idiots imaginable. They're fascist!


----------



## mudwhistle

Yup.........them black folks hate it when somebody uses the "N" word.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7B5KwXHFtw]Shake ya Ass - Mystikal ...THE ORIGINAl... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, are you a repuke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're an idiot. First of all, saying ****** doesnt make one a racist anymore than calling someone a jap makes you anti-japaneese
> 
> Second didnt YOU support Byrd? why was he allowed to exist and Thurmond was crucified? Oh yeah Byrd was a good soldier democrats and Thurmond got the hell out of the party of Jim Crow.......yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Byrd apologized for his racist past and made amends. You aren't very bright, are you?
Click to expand...


^Ignorant of Fact.

Byrd's Spokesperson Blamed being Tired on his use of the word "******" in the 2000's.

Byrd did NOT Apologize himself nor the the Left or it's Media demand it.

Why Ravir wants to Excuse that Fucking Disgusting Lifelong Bigot is beyond me.



peace...


----------



## HUGGY

Matthew said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deen's net worth is $10 Million so her life is far from over.
> 
> Does she deserve to loose her contractual work? Yes. If there is a morals clause in said contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why does she 'deserve' to lose all of it, Einstein?
> 
> Just because you say so?
> 
> roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These leftist are the most close minded idiots imaginable. They're fascist!
Click to expand...


You blame the "leftists" for everything that bothers you.  You have ****** mentality.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Matthew said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deen's net worth is $10 Million so her life is far from over.
> 
> Does she deserve to loose her contractual work? Yes. If there is a morals clause in said contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why does she 'deserve' to lose all of it, Einstein?
> 
> Just because you say so?
> 
> roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These leftist are the most close minded idiots imaginable. They're fascist!
Click to expand...


Yes, they are, but we should avoid playing into their games, too, no?


----------



## HUGGY

Matthew said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deen's net worth is $10 Million so her life is far from over.
> 
> Does she deserve to loose her contractual work? Yes. If there is a morals clause in said contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why does she 'deserve' to lose all of it, Einstein?
> 
> Just because you say so?
> 
> roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These leftist are the most close minded idiots imaginable. They're fascist!
Click to expand...


Yet somehow they won the last two presidential elections running a mulato..the spawn of a black African that abandoned his parental responsibilities.  Must make you feel horribly inferior to those close minded idiots with no imagination.  Why do you suppose the majority of the country rejected your pasty white candidates in favor of this loser black man?  TWICE!  The way you all rave on about Obama one would think he couldn't win an election for dog catcher.  Yet somehow he ran for and was elected POTUS.  Even after he served his first term he won again.  Why do you think that is?  Are the majority of Americans stupid?  It couldn't possibly be that it is you that is wrong.  No way.  You have god on your side right?  Is it that god has misslead you?  He must have..cuz you are so smart.  Now you are throwing words around like "fascist".  Do you even know who coined that word?  Of course not.  You really are a blowviating willfully ignorant baffoon.


----------



## JimBowie1958

HUGGY said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why does she 'deserve' to lose all of it, Einstein?
> 
> Just because you say so?
> 
> roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These leftist are the most close minded idiots imaginable. They're fascist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet somehow they won the last two presidential elections running a mulato..the spawn of a black African that abandoned his parental responsibilities.  Must make you feel horribly inferior to those close minded idiots with no imagination.  Why do you suppose the majority of the country rejected your pasty white candidates in favor of this loser black man?  TWICE!  The way you all rave on about Obama one would think he couldn't win an election for dog catcher.  Yet somehow he ran for and was elected POTUS.  Even after he served his first term he won again.  Why do you think that is?  Are the majority of Americans stupid?  It couldn't possibly be that it is you that is wrong.  No way.  You have god on your side right?  Is it that god has misslead you?  He must have..cuz you are so smart.  Now you are throwing words around like "fascist".  Do you even know who coined that word?  Of course not.  You really are a blowviating willfully ignorant baffoon.
Click to expand...


No, no one is feeling inferior.

People have been asleep, but they are starting to wake up.

The two party system is not a competition any more, it is a duopoly, a racket with faux competition, and the higher the power the more faux it gets.

That is why I am encouraged to see Palin and Levin talking out this way, though I suspect it is just an attempt to leverage the GOPe into playing fair. If the latter is true, then Palin and Levin are only asking the GOPe to tell them more soothing lies.


----------



## OnePercenter

JimBowie1958 said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deen's net worth is $10 Million so her life is far from over.
> 
> Does she deserve to loose her contractual work? Yes. If there is a morals clause in said contracts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why does she 'deserve' to lose all of it, Einstein?
> 
> Just because you say so?
> 
> roflmao
Click to expand...


Why would she loose her net worth?

She has a morals clause (like everyone else in entertainment) in her contract, she broke the contract, she looses.


----------



## Lakhota

Alec Baldwin is a much bigger piece of shit than Paula Deen.

Why Has Paula Deen Been Vilified, While Alec Baldwin's Been Given A Pass? - The Daily Beast


----------



## HUGGY

JimBowie1958 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> These leftist are the most close minded idiots imaginable. They're fascist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet somehow they won the last two presidential elections running a mulato..the spawn of a black African that abandoned his parental responsibilities.  Must make you feel horribly inferior to those close minded idiots with no imagination.  Why do you suppose the majority of the country rejected your pasty white candidates in favor of this loser black man?  TWICE!  The way you all rave on about Obama one would think he couldn't win an election for dog catcher.  Yet somehow he ran for and was elected POTUS.  Even after he served his first term he won again.  Why do you think that is?  Are the majority of Americans stupid?  It couldn't possibly be that it is you that is wrong.  No way.  You have god on your side right?  Is it that god has misslead you?  He must have..cuz you are so smart.  Now you are throwing words around like "fascist".  Do you even know who coined that word?  Of course not.  You really are a blowviating willfully ignorant baffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no one is feeling inferior.
> 
> People have been asleep, but they are starting to wake up.
> 
> The two party system is not a competition any more, it is a duopoly, a racket with faux competition, and the higher the power the more faux it gets.
> 
> That is why I am encouraged to see Palin and Levin talking out this way, though I suspect it is just an attempt to leverage the GOPe into playing fair. If the latter is true, then Palin and Levin are only asking the GOPe to tell them more soothing lies.
Click to expand...


Palin?  You made me laugh.  She is a perfect example of how rediculous the GOP has become.  Why not Bachmann?


----------



## jgarden

*Should Dean's life be ruined for saying the N-word 30-40-50 years ago? 

Doesn't that qualify her to work for FOXNEWS?*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Deen is a person, Hack, yes.  And that person in her role as a cooking show host has nothing to do with politics,



And the show had nothing to do with the suit. YOU jump in because it is an opportunity to engage in racism on behalf of your shameful party. Hacks like you are the link to politics.



> any more than it has to do with her being righthanded or a Capricorninan or a blonde.  The TV show is *not a function of any of that*.  The lawsuit is *not a function of any of that*.  NONE of that is a function.
> 
> Now if you've got a nice link to Paula Deen's days in the Weather Underground, bring it in and we'll talk turkey.  Until then, your fallacy tack is a hack.
> 
> What you're floating here is this -- ask Paula if she's got a recipe:



Deen - a good Obamabot - savaged by the party at the drop of the hat.

They'll turn on you just as fast - if convenient.

In the 1990's - you of the left undertook a program to purge all remaining ethics and integrity from the party. That program has been an astounding success. What Deen failed to grasp is that loyalty is a matter of integrity; a party devoid of ethics will show no loyalty - no matter how faithfully one served the hive. The drones - like you - are programed to hate and spew epithets, and so you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> >> By party and region
> 
> Note: "Southern", as used in this section, refers to members of Congress from the eleven states that made up the Confederate States of America in the American Civil War. "Northern" refers to members from the other 39 states, regardless of the geographic location of those states.
> 
> The original House version:
> Southern Democrats: 787   (793%)
> Southern Republicans: 010   (0100%)
> 
> Northern Democrats: 1459   (946%)
> Northern Republicans: 13824   (8515%)
> 
> The Senate version:
> Southern Democrats: 120   (595%) (only Ralph Yarborough of Texas voted in favor)
> Southern Republicans: 01   (0100%) (John Tower of Texas)
> Northern Democrats: 451   (982%) (only Robert Byrd of West Virginia voted against)
> Northern Republicans: 275   (8416%) << (Wiki)
> 
> Total House: 156 D - 130 R (55%D - 45%R)
> Total Senate: 46 D - 27 R (59%D - 41%R)
> Total Congress: 202 D - 157 R (*56%D - 44%R*)
> 
> You actually think nobody will call 'bullshit' when you lie?
> 
> The Revisionistas Greatest Shits:
> 
> "FDR caused the Great Depression"
> "Obama caused the  2008 Recession"
> "The KKK was founded by Democrats"
> "The Republican Party was founded by Thomas Jefferson"
> "Hitler was a liberal"
> Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act of 1964"
> 
> "War is Peace, Freedom is Slavery"...
> and most usefully,
> *"Ignorance is Strength"*




This is where you shine at purging yourself of integrity, Pogo.

Total Republicans in both houses - 164.

Number who voted for the CRA - 138, number who voted against 34. Is that 41% or 45%?

But you said it was? Oh, you were just lying - because you're a partisan scumbag without a hint of integrity - and lying is what you do.

84.1% of Republicans voted for the CRA - you fucking liar.


----------



## Spoonman

So my wife just told me one of the recipies on her show was a hamburger and the bun was a glazed donut cut in half.   ok, if you are going to fire her, fire her for that.  not saying the N word decades ago


----------



## CrusaderFrank

francoHFW said:


> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol


Are we talking about Rdean?


----------



## Leweman

Thread brought back after 6 + years?  Impressive.


----------



## francoHFW

CrusaderFrank said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking about Rdean?
Click to expand...

No


----------



## CrusaderFrank

francoHFW said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unfair if you ask me...any scale, sense of history, or balance left? And our media suqs...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking about Rdean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
Click to expand...

LAIR!!!


----------

